# [Tabla exclusiva para Burbuja] El falso mito del "gran" aumento de precios de la comida. Lista de precios de 2019 comparada con 2022



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.

Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":






Noticia: - Se han cargado lo de la comida barata, que hijos de puta


Pues España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco. Algo que caracterizaba nuestro pais se lo han cargado, además de la...




www.burbuja.info





Evidentemente, ni se molesta en comprobar lo que inventa. Él lo suelta y, si encaja con la realidad o no, ya es lo de menos. Lo que hace un juntaletras de toda la vida, a quien la información le importa una mierda.

Pues ¿tan caro está todo en España en 2022? Veamos.

*Precios de 2019 comparados con 2022 en Mercadona*

Sí. En 2019 hice una lista con mi compra habitual comparando precios de varios supermercados para ver cuál era el más barato. El año pasado, en noviembre, actualicé la lista en una hoja nueva porque vi que el foro no paraba de hablar de una supuesta inflación galopante que, finalmente, no fue así.

Y hoy vuelvo a actualizar la misma lista de precios, así que tengo una comparativa de TRES AÑOS, con el precio por kilo bien señalado y el aumento interanual del precio por kilo:









El precio por gramo de esta lista aumentó menos de *un puto 20% en TRES años*.
*En 2021, incluso, el coste de mi cesta BAJÓ con respecto a 2019, de 53 a 47€.*
Por la misma cesta de la compra de 2019 estoy pagando tres putos euros de más en TRES años, lo que implica *UN EURO AL AÑO de más *en mi lista de la compra.

Pero no faltan los que viven en su propio planeta:



larios357 dijo:


> Pero que me estas contando, si desde el coronatimo ha subido todo de cojones qie me estás contando



Contra las fantasías, DATOS.



EDITO:

El usuario @parserito colaboró con un listado que está mejor que el mío en cantidad de inventario, y los lo dejo para echarle un vistazo:



parserito dijo:


> No puedo subir el puto pdf porque "pesa demasiado", y pesa dos putos megas. Calvopez que asco de foro. Dos cosas: esta lista es de hace MESES. Ahora a saber cual es la subida. Segundo, no lo he escrito yo, lo pillé en twitter y no encuentro la cuenta que lo creó. Si la encuentro la pongo por aqui.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1248838
> Ver archivo adjunto 1248839
> ...











Precios Mercadona.pdf


View and download Precios Mercadona.pdf on DocDroid




www.docdroid.net





En ese PDF vemos qué artículos superan el 30% de aumento de precio, y tampoco sabemos qué fecha tiene el "PVP anterior":

Vinagre de vino
Sal sin sodio
Cerveza Mahou 
Paté de perro Delikuit (esto suena delicioso)
Costilla de cerdo ibérico (lo que yo como todos los días)
Filtros de café (sin comentarios)
Coles de bruselas
Cebolla
Collar anti insectos (¿quién no compra esto cada día?)
Comida para perretes y tortugas y esas cosas
Champuses para cachorros
Arena para gatos
Anti orines
Dejo de enumerar porque me da vergüenza ajena esa lista para ponernos a hablar de "inflación" en la "cesta básica". La realidad es que la enorme mayoría de los productos que aparecen en esa lista vienen a confirmar la mía también:* apenas superan el 10% de incremento de precio la mayoría de ellos.*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2022)

Refrescos demigrantes del Lidl...0.55 a 1 euro..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2022)

Aceite de girasol marca blanca 1.18 a 4.6 euros..


----------



## Don Redondón (2 Nov 2022)

y los huevos, el arroz, pasta, pan de molde?

esa lista me la paso el OGT porque no vale para nada, es un cherry picking de manual.

los huevos de corral que no los compra ni el tato, poned el precio del los 24, que de 2.5 están ahora en 4


----------



## blahblahblah (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



otro publireportaje del señor Roig y el PSOE


----------



## Murray's (2 Nov 2022)

Has metido la pata asumelo y borra el hilo anda


----------



## Kenthomi (2 Nov 2022)

Claro si esos precios los recogemos en precios de precios normales al compararlos en ofertas se hacen más barato


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Refrescos demigrantes del Lidl...0.55 a 1 euro..



En lugar de poner puntos suspensivos de forma indiscriminada, haz una lista. Debate con datos comparativos con algo de consistencia.



Don Redondón dijo:


> y los huevos, el arroz, pasta, pan de molde?
> 
> esa lista me la paso el OGT porque no vale para nada, es un cherry picking de manual.
> 
> los huevos de corral que no los compra ni el tato, poned el precio del los 24, que de 2.5 están ahora en 4



Pon tu lista. Tus datos. Y aprende a hablar de un tema en lugar de enfocarte en datos específicos para montarte tu propia película.



Murray's dijo:


> Has metido la pata asumelo y borra el hilo anda



La metiste hasta el fondo tú con tu ridículo hilo diciendo que tenemos precios de Mónaco o Suiza. Valiente gilipollez. Cómo os gusta aquí debatir en base a sensaciones en lugar de datos reales, ¿eh?

Como críos.



blahblahblah dijo:


> otro publireportaje del señor Roig y el PSOE



¿No se supone que Mercadona es el más caro de todos? Pues es el mejor ejemplo para una lista así, ¿o no?

¿Ahora ya no te conviene hablar de Mercadona?


----------



## PODENCO (2 Nov 2022)

El precio de los alimentos se ha disparado, eso lo estamos viendo todos. Negar tal cosa es absurdo y más usando una muestra tan reducida.

Por otro lado un aumento del 20% en tres años es una burrada. Piensa que el objetivo de la inflación anual es un 2%.


----------



## Karlb (2 Nov 2022)

El menú de 9,80 en 2020 ahora son 11,50 o 12. El almuerzo de 6,80 ahora son 7,40 pero nos lo estamos inventando ¿eh?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

PODENCO dijo:


> El precio de los alimentos se ha disparado, eso lo estamos viendo todos.



Sí. En el foro es el único lugar donde se ve. Ya ves que en mi lista de la compra el aumento es ridículo.



PODENCO dijo:


> Por otro lado un aumento del 20% en tres años es una burrada. Piensa que el objetivo de la inflación anual es un 2%.



Menudo país de mariconas. El día que vivais en Argentina o Venezuela no vais a aguantar más de dos días sin suicidaros.

Un aumento del 20% en TRES años en mitad de una crisis mundial es una memez, y ya decir que estamos en precios monegascos es para tomar por idiota al que lo dice.



Karlb dijo:


> El menú de 9,80 en 2020 ahora son 11,50 o 12. El almuerzo de 6,80 ahora son 7,40 pero nos lo estamos inventando ¿eh?



De nuevo, otro poniendo la lupa donde le interesa y sin aportar ni una tabla interanual de nada.

De momento, el único que hizo esto en el foro soy yo. El resto sólo estais opinando en base a emociones, como nenes.


----------



## Karlb (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Sí. En el foro es el único lugar donde se ve. Ya ves que en mi lista de la compra el aumento es ridículo.
> 
> 
> Menudo país de mariconas. El día que vivais en Argentina o Venezuela no vais a aguantar más de dos días sin suicidaros.
> ...



No me apetce meterme en la app del banco y plantarte los pagos de 2020 y los de ahora, es la única manera que tengo de cerrarte la boca pero no me apetece. Siempre pago con tarjeta y ahí queda todo reflejado,ni tablas ni tablos ni nada.


----------



## mordoriana (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...




Galletas María marca blanca, de 0,99 a 1,50 en 6 meses. 
Aceite, arroz energía, leche, pan.... 

Que poca compra haces a diario.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2022)

Arroz del Lidl grano gordo ha pasado de 0.65 a 1.15 1kg..


----------



## plakaplaka (2 Nov 2022)

Un +17% en un año en su propia cesta y aún le parece poco, al retrasado. 
Esta gente vota, claro....


----------



## DEREC (2 Nov 2022)

Falso mito = *+ 17% de subida.*

Mientras tanto, en el mundo real:







Salarios = *-1,7 %*


----------



## ANS² (2 Nov 2022)

has escogido la lista de los pocos productos que no han subido mucho, y aun así lo han hecho un 17.7% que no es poco


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> No me apetce meterme en la app del banco y plantarte los pagos de 2020 y los de ahora, es la única manera que tengo de cerrarte la boca pero no me apetece. Siempre pago con tarjeta y ahí queda todo reflejado,ni tablas ni tablos ni nada.



Pero qué coño me importan a mí tus pagos bancarios. ¿No estás hablando de una inflación exagerada y estratosférica con precios monegascos en 2022?

¿Sabes qué pasa? En este foro estais acostumbrados a regodearos en la mierda poniendo lupas de aumento en datos que justifican vuestras películas. Lo haceis con absolutamente todo y no teneis el menor rigor a la hora de abordar ningún tema.

Y ¿qué pasa? Que alguien pone un hilo con datos de supermercado traídos de 2019 y todavía vuestro cerebro no lo termina de asimilar.

Qué coño me van a importar a mí tus pagos con tarjeta si no hablas de datos reales.



mordoriana dijo:


> Galletas María marca blanca, de 0,99 a 1,50 en 6 meses.
> Aceite, arroz energía, leche, pan....
> 
> Que poca compra haces a diario.



Otro que tal.

Y estos, directamente, no saben ni leer datos económicos básicos. Y están en un foro de economía:



plakaplaka dijo:


> Un +17% en un año en su propia cesta y aún le parece poco, al retrasado.
> Esta gente vota, claro....





DEREC dijo:


> Falso mito = + 17% de subida.


----------



## blahblahblah (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> En lugar de poner puntos suspensivos de forma indiscriminada, haz una lista. Debate con datos comparativos con algo de consistencia.
> 
> 
> Pon tu lista. Tus datos. Y aprende a hablar de un tema en lugar de enfocarte en datos específicos para montarte tu propia película.
> ...



Yo no tengo ni idea del Mercadona, porque nunca he comprado.

Carniceria de mi zona, mínimo todo +50%, la mayoría 100% (puesto que te bajan la calidad una gama y aun así te comes una subida del +40% en el precio)
Verduras, si me pongo a hacer mis exceles con brocolis ecos, setas, y estas pijadas (lo que como), verías mínimo 100% también en todo.
Cosas que compro al productor directo, pues he notado mucho menos - qué cosas -, pero en todo ha subido +20% aceite, grano. La miel no tanto.
(Cuento el % de los últimos 18 meses)


En el super donde voy a comprar todo ha subido bastante más que un 30%, pero no compro casi nada... lo digo porque una cosa es el precio, y otra el valor, es decir, lo que te sablan cortando la comida con cosas de peor calidad...


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (2 Nov 2022)

Leche marca la cabra
De 55 céntimos, a 85 céntimos
Diésel
De 0,90 euros, a 1,80 euros
Kg de tomates, de 1 euro kg, tomate pera, a 2 euros
Pero nada, si tu dices que en tu planeta no ha subido los precios, será verdad


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni idea del Mercadona, porque nunca he comprado.
> 
> Carniceria de mi zona, mínimo todo +50%, la mayoría 100% (puesto que te bajan la calidad una gama y aun así te comes un +40%)
> Verduras, si me pongo a hacer mis exceles con brocolis ecos, setas, y tal, verías mínimo 100% también en todo.
> ...



A mí es que no me importan las opiniones subjetivas.

Pon una lista similar a esta con datos reales. Habla sobre hechos y no sobre emociones ni recuerdos. Eso es de progres.



TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Leche marca la cabra
> De 55 céntimos, a 85 céntimos
> Diésel
> De 0,90 euros, a 1,80 euros
> ...



Lo mismo te digo. Fantasía VS datos.


----------



## Karlb (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Pero qué coño me importan a mí tus pagos bancarios. ¿No estás hablando de una inflación exagerada y estratosférica con precios monegascos en 2022?
> 
> ¿Sabes qué pasa? En este foro estais acostumbrados a regodearos en la mierda poniendo lupas de aumento en datos que justifican vuestras películas. Lo haceis con absolutamente todo y no teneis el menor rigor a la hora de abordar ningún tema.
> 
> ...



Yo sólo estoy hablando de que el menú me sale más caro y el almuerzo también, no he nombrado a la estratosfera en ningún momento,


----------



## Poseidón (2 Nov 2022)

Tengo aqui un tiket delante; azucar princpios de año 60 centimos. EL lunes lo vi en el mercadona a 1,20 y tu me pones que no ha subido.

Menuda mierda de tabla. Como para fiarse de lo demas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Nov 2022)

TODO lo que compro yo ha subido mucho. Ni me voy a leer la lista.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (2 Nov 2022)

Dile si tienes cojones a agricultores y ganaderos que no han subido los precios


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Tengo aqui un tiket delante; azucar princpios de año 60 centimos. EL lunes lo vi en el mercadona a 1,20 y tu me pones que no ha subido.
> 
> Menuda mierda de tabla. Como para fiarse de lo demas.



Azúcar de caña no. No sabeis leer, y por eso os pasa esto.

Precisamente escogiste la única celda que se me olvidó actualizar. Estaba a 1,80€ el año pasado y ahora vale 1,60€









Azúcar moreno de caña Acor | Mercadona


¡Échale un vistazo a esto!




tienda.mercadona.es





Tus "tiket" contra datos objetivos. Como para fiarse de lo que decís en los comentarios de un foro sin aportar la menor fuente ; )



TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Dile si tienes cojones a agricultores y ganaderos que no han subido los precios



¿Algo que objetar de la tabla? ¿Tampoco te gusta la realidad? ¿Y eso por qué?



시켈 ! dijo:


> TODO lo que compro yo ha subido mucho. Ni me voy a leer la lista.



Y por eso os meten montón de información de mierda a la mayoría en el cerebro: porque *no leéis* ; )


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> En lugar de poner puntos suspensivos de forma indiscriminada, haz una lista. Debate con datos comparativos con algo de consistencia.
> 
> 
> Pon tu lista. Tus datos. Y aprende a hablar de un tema en lugar de enfocarte en datos específicos para montarte tu propia película.
> ...



Mercadona
Comida enlatada para perros de 0,95 a 1,40 en 6 meses.

Aceite de girasol de 1,00-1,15 a 3,50 ahora a unos 2,40-2,50 €

Las pipas de 1,00 a 1,15 

La carne ha subido toda de precio, desde el pollo, pavo, ternera cerdo a los embutidos. Todos los embutidos han subido de precios. Los quesos lo mismo. Los congelados lo mismo, toda la comida preparada congelada ha subido de precio en estos 6 meses. 

Confirmo lo de las galletas maria, de apenas 1 euro a 1,50 

Ha habido un subidón brutal en lo grueso de la cesta de la compra. Eso si el paquete de gominolas de 1 € creo que sigue costando algo muy parecido. Luego lo miro.

Y la coca-cola--------como yo no tomo mucho no suelo comprarla pero el otro día vi el precio y casi me caigo de culo. También la tienen que fabricar en Ucrania


----------



## Gorkako (2 Nov 2022)

Ud mismo ha reducido su cesta de la compra de 2019 a 2022 en dos productos y está pagando más.

Lo suyo sería restar el importe del mango en 2019 y atender a la diferencia que está comprando de Tabulé / Tahini 
Estás comprando la mitad de ambos y el precio no deja de subir... ¿qué hacías con el producto que te sobraba? lo tirabas? consumes la mitad?


----------



## Poseidón (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Azúcar de caña no. No sabeis leer, y por eso os pasa esto.
> 
> Precisamente escogiste la única celda que se me olvidó actualizar. Estaba a 1,80€ el año pasado y ahora vale 1,60€
> 
> ...











El precio del azúcar sube en Mercadona de una forma exagerada


Mercadona ha vuelto a ser pillado por sus consumidores subiendo sin ningún tipo de motivo, el precio del azúcar.




www.elgoldigital.com





_Para ello, uno de los clientes ha usado fotografías subidas a las redes sociales como prueba de lo ocurrido. Como se puede comprobar en ambas, mientras que durante el 28 de septiembre se encontraba en 0,85 euros, al pasar sólo dos días, el precio ha subido hasta los 1,35 euros. 





_

Noy voy a pasar el chollo de quitar toda la mierda del tiket.


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Nov 2022)

Nota aclaratoria: @AmericanSamoa es una CM ukri-otanera zamparrabos que compra en Mercarroña porque va justísima con sus bizumes.


----------



## RatRace (2 Nov 2022)

Claro que hay cosas que han subido poco, mismamente en el mercadona el chocolate negro 85% que consumo hace como 2 o 3 años estaba a 1.05€ y sigue a ese mismo precio. Pero y que? las cosas más básicas son las que precisamente han subido más: Leche, Huevos, Aceite, etc.
No intentes defender lo indefendible, la cesta de la compra media ha subido muchísimo. 
El queso rallado Emmental de 200g, que era la opción barata sin ser sucedáneo de queso como muchos otros rallados, estaba hace 1 año a 1.15€ y ahora 1.65€, ahora ya no merece la pena comprarlo siendo mejor el Gouda por el mismo precio o el 3 quesos por poco más.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Mercadona
> Comida enlatada para perros de 0,95 a 1,40 en 6 meses.
> 
> Aceite de girasol de 1,00-1,15 a 3,50 ahora a unos 2,40-2,50 €
> ...



Me faltan datos comparativos y consistentes ahí. Sensaciones y recuerdos VS datos reales.



Gorkako dijo:


> Ud mismo ha reducido su cesta de la compra de 2019 a 2022 en dos productos y está pagando más.
> 
> Lo suyo sería restar el importe del mango en 2019 y atender a la diferencia que está comprando de Tabulé / Tahini
> Estás comprando la mitad de ambos y el precio no deja de subir... ¿qué hacías con el producto que te sobraba? lo tirabas? consumes la mitad?



Evidentemente que atendí a eso. Pero, de nuevo, juegas a lo mismo que la mayoría de personas: poner la lupa en cosas específicas para ajustar un asunto al titular que a ti te interesa. ¿El precio del tabulé? Debátelo tú.

La realidad es que yo en 2019 hice una lista para mí con datos extraídos de Mercadona.es. Son esos. Y son fiables porque en 2019 no tenía intención ninguna de desmontar ninguna inflación en 2022. De hecho, tengo el historial de cambios en Google Drive.

Así pues, lo que te interesa mirar es el precio por kilo, que es el único dato que prueba si existe tal subida de precios. Qué estás pagando de más por la misma cantidad. Y en medio de una debacle mundial, con una caída interanual del PIB per cápita en ESpaña de un 10% en 2021, durante tres años el precio por kilo de mi lista sube un 17%.

*Un 17% es una miseria para hablar de "precios de Suiza" o "inflación galopante". Este hilo viene a decir que os montais unas películas tremendas magnificando todo, lo que demuestra que, el día que en España haya una verdadera inflación, todos los que estais en este hilo presentes vais a tiraros por el balcón.*

Así de claro.


Poseidón dijo:


> El precio del azúcar sube en Mercadona de una forma exagerada
> 
> 
> Mercadona ha vuelto a ser pillado por sus consumidores subiendo sin ningún tipo de motivo, el precio del azúcar.
> ...



Joder. En este hilo todos dicen "no voy a leer", "no voy a subirte mis capturas", "no voy a ponerte el precio", "no voy esto"... No vais a hacer nada, pero aquí estais, discutiendo sobre emociones y, como siempre, sin leer.

Es la segunda vez que te aclaro que hablo del azúcar "panela". Por estos motivos gana el socialismo: en España nadie lee una mierda.


----------



## Gorguera (2 Nov 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Nota aclaratoria: @AmericanSamoa es una CM ukri-otanera zamparrabos que compra en Mercarroña porque va justísima con sus bizumes.




No se si será cierto, lo que yo sé es que el tal usuario:

1. Es ferviente defensor del capitalismo/libre mercado, pero si el obrero tiene margen para negociar o elegir, entonces ha de imponerse socialismo interventor soviético para petrificar las condiciones del empresario.

2. Dice que la sociedad japonesa no es culturalmente colectivista, sino que son liberales e independientes.


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Nov 2022)

Gorguera dijo:


> No se si será cierto, lo que yo sé es que el tal usuario:
> 
> 1. Es ferviente defensor del capitalismo/libre mercado, pero si el obrero tiene margen para negociar o elegir, entonces ha de imponerse socialismo interventor soviético para petrificar las condiciones del empresario.
> 
> 2. Dice que la sociedad japonesa no es culturalmente colectivista, sino que son liberales e independientes.



Liberalito a la otanera, pues.

¡Vivan los ismos, que da lo mismo!


----------



## K-KABOOM (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Sí. En el foro es el único lugar donde se ve. Ya ves que en mi lista de la compra el aumento es ridículo.
> 
> 
> Menudo país de mariconas. El día que vivais en Argentina o Venezuela no vais a aguantar más de dos días sin suicidaros.
> ...



Hace tiempo que no pido mu cesta al Mercadona es casi siempre igual la clonare a día de hoy y te diré cuánto ha subido, es una cesta de 2 adultos y 2 niños

Pero tienes razón hay que poner datos lo haré y lo pondré este finde

S2


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

Gorguera dijo:


> No se si será cierto, lo que yo sé es que el tal usuario:
> 
> 1. Es ferviente defensor del capitalismo/libre mercado, pero si el obrero tiene margen para negociar o elegir, entonces ha de imponerse socialismo interventor soviético para petrificar las condiciones del empresario.
> 
> 2. Dice que la sociedad japonesa no es culturalmente colectivista, sino que son liberales e independientes.



Sé que voy por el foro cerrando ojetes, como hice contigo en su día. Cítame directamente en los hilos correspondientes. De lo contrario, demuestras no saber debatir sin practicar el deporte nacional: salirse por la tangente. El país de las evasivas, las salidas de tiesto y la manipulación. ¿Cómo no iba a gobernar la PSOE?


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...




No te da vergüenza mezclar todo?


Si quieres abrir un hilo sobre el encarecimiento de los bienes y servicios no utilices *otros argumentos* para desacreditar quien dice que se ha producido un incremento de precios.

*El incremento de precios es BRUTA*L, en un principio se centró en la energía, donde los precios se han doblado utilizando el burdo argumento de la guerra, gasoil, gasolinas, gas, etc....
Posteriormente a todos los estamentos ( destacado la hostelería, restauración ) y finalmente a la alimentación. En estos momentos debemos tener una inflación real del doble que la oficial.

*Los precios han subido el doble que dice este estado.* La gente lo sabe haciendo una cosa muy sencilla, pagar la energía, hacer la compra diaria o recibir un servicio.


*Pd. Tu cuenta debe ser señalada.*

Pd2. Quienes dan por buenos unos datos dados por ti de forma aleatoria y no comprobable exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Gorkako (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Me faltan datos comparativos y consistentes ahí. Sensaciones y recuerdos VS datos reales.
> 
> 
> Evidentemente que atendí a eso. Pero, de nuevo, juegas a lo mismo que la mayoría de personas: poner la lupa en cosas específicas para ajustar un asunto al titular que a ti te interesa. ¿El precio del tabulé? Debátelo tú.
> ...



El debate lo has generado tú, yo sólo apuntillo datos... en el momento que sacas dos productos y no atiendes a las cantidades la cesta puede pasar de ese 17 a un 20 (no voy a entrar en si es mucho, si es poco o si en otros laos están peor)

Que ud lo ve "normal" me parece perfecto, pero habrá gente que a ese 20% de la cesta, le sume el gasoil (en el 21 el precio medio del litro era de 1,192 ahora con los 20 céntimos ronda el 1,70), el gas, la luz, la hipoteca, cada vez más gente en paro... todo esto empezando la fiesta, es normal que la gente se preocupe/asuste.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> El incremento de precios es BRUTAL



Como dije en otros mensajes, el español medio centra sus percepciones en sus sentimientos, y nunca en hechos empíricos.

Auqnue mi lista no sea algo suficientemente representativo, sí es una lista real comparando precios reales con otros años y centrándome en el precio por kilo.

Tu cerebro, como el de la mayoría, todavía está en cortocircuito al ver que una extracción aleatoria de datos de 2019 no le encaja con los titulares diarios del foro.

Tendrás que aprender a asimilarlo.



Gorkako dijo:


> El debate lo has generado tú, yo sólo apuntillo datos... en el momento que sacas dos productos y no atiendes a las cantidades la cesta puede pasar de ese 17 a un 20 (no voy a entrar en si es mucho, si es poco o si en otros laos están peor)
> 
> Que ud lo ve "normal" me parece perfecto, pero habrá gente que a ese 20% de la cesta, le sume el gasoil (en el 21 el precio medio del litro era de 1,192 ahora con los 20 céntimos ronda el 1,70), el gas, la luz, la hipoteca, cada vez más gente en paro... todo esto empezando la fiesta, es normal que la gente se preocupe/asuste.




Es la segunda vez que te tengo que redirigir al precio por kilo. Tú sigues hablando de cantidades totales, lo que es una estupidez.
El precio de la gasolina y de tu hipoteca lo debates en otro hilo. Te recuerdo que también la gasolina iba a estar a 200 euros el litro en 2023 según Burbuja


----------



## Gorkako (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Como dije en otros mensajes, el español medio centra sus percepciones en sus sentimientos, y nunca en hechos empíricos.
> 
> Auqnue mi lista no sea algo suficientemente representativo, sí es una lista real comparando precios reales con otros años y centrándome en el precio por kilo.
> 
> ...



Ya pero compras menos cantidad de productos y de gramos... (me sigue pareciendo mucha cantidad de tahini qué haces humus a lo bruto? jajaja)

Según burbuja ya habríamos desaparecido hace muchos octubres


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



Con datos destruyes a los facha pobres de burbuja. Bien hecho


----------



## Gorguera (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> tigo en su día. Cítame directamente en los hilos correspondientes. De lo contrar



No hiciste nada sino decir simplemente que estaba equivocado, y hacer mención a los españoles ¿?.

Mientras tanto, este colectivismo de la cultura japonesa llena cientos y miles de libros, tratados e investigaciones desde la antropología, la economía, la historia, etc. Y se ha visto reflejado claramente durante el período de la plandemia.

Otra cosa es que tu confundas cultura colectivista con sistema económico socialista/marxista, que te veo venir.


----------



## Zawer74 (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



Solo comes chuminadas.

Yo compro un kilo de carne y un kg de pescado y se me va 7,50 euros. De golpe


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Ya pero compras menos cantidad de productos y de gramos...
> 
> Según burbuja ya habríamos desaparecido hace muchos octubres



Por tercera vez, te aclaro que la subida es un cálculo del precio por kilo. Tú sigues mirando el precio final del producto. Pero no te lo repetiré más porque no lees a lo que respondo.



Gorguera dijo:


> No hiciste nada sino decir simplemente que estaba equivocado, y hacer mención a los españoles ¿?.
> 
> Mientras tanto, este colectivismo de la cultura japonesa llena cientos y miles de libros, tratados e investigaciones desde la antropología, la economía, la historia, etc. Y se ha visto reflejado claramente durante el período de la plandemia.
> 
> Otra cosa es que tu confundas cultura colectivista con sistema económico socialista/marxista, que te veo venir.



A llorar al hilo correspondiente, amuermado.



Zawer74 dijo:


> Solo comes chuminadas.
> 
> Yo compro un kilo de carne y un kg de pescado y se me va 7,50 euros. De golpe



Ya. Bueno. Tenía previsto que alguien entrase a valorar la lista. Estais todos intentando ver por qué lado desvirtuar los datos.

De momento, en el foro no hay nadie más que haya expuesto datos comparativos reales de un año para otro, y menos aún comparándolos con años anteriores.

Así pues, la única lista de la compra real válida en el foro es la mía, mientras no aparezca otra.


----------



## MellomBakkarOgBerg (2 Nov 2022)

¿Son datos de fuente pública o recolección propia? Es para buscar de más alimentos si es posible, de todas formas, buen trabajo.


----------



## Gorguera (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> A llorar al hilo correspondiente, amuermado.



El concepto del retainsekinin, o el omotenashi te suenan a "chino", ¿no?

Aquí aprenderás superficialmente algunos términos y cosas:

Mentalidad japonesa: valores y ética de su sociedad - Japón Secreto ⛩


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Me faltan datos comparativos y consistentes ahí. Sensaciones y recuerdos VS datos reales.
> 
> 
> Evidentemente que atendí a eso. Pero, de nuevo, juegas a lo mismo que la mayoría de personas: poner la lupa en cosas específicas para ajustar un asunto al titular que a ti te interesa. ¿El precio del tabulé? Debátelo tú.
> ...



Bueno, yo se al precio que compro las cosas. Me fijo en esos detalles. 

Ponme en tú lista todos los precios de los embutidos del mercadona en estos últimos años. Que casualidad que lo que tú compras no sube o sube poco, pero lo que compro yo ha metido un subidón. 

¿por qué no tienes en la lista el aceite de girasol que ha subido de 1 a 2,40? Y eso lo sabemos todos.


----------



## Pailarocas (2 Nov 2022)

Pones un excel hecho por ti y hablas de datos objetivos??


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

MellomBakkarOgBerg dijo:


> ¿Son datos de fuente pública o recolección propia? Es para buscar de más alimentos si es posible, de todas formas, buen trabajo.



Gracias. Es una lista que hice en 2019 comparando supermercados (_lonchafinismo_) para ver dónde tenía que comprar lo más barato:

Son del 8 de junio de 2019:









y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Ponme en tú lista todos los precios de los embutidos del mercadona en estos últimos años.



Ponlo tú. ¿No te jode? Haz tú una lista así antes de ponerte a pedir que yo rescate datos de 2019 porque tus sentimiento no encaja con la realidad.

Estais todos igual en el hilo.



Pailarocas dijo:


> Pones un excel hecho por ti y hablas de datos objetivos??



Claro. ¿De qué datos hablas tú? ¿De lo que ves en Burbuja? ¿Antena 3? ; )


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



Buena tabla y buen cálculo desmitificador.

Y enhorabuena por no usar basura de Microsoft (Numbers)

Eso sí, ya va siendo hora de mejorar la alimentación, no cuesta nada cocer las legumbres en casa o preparar el guacamole aplastando un aguacate. Su salud se lo agradecerá. Y su bolsillo también


----------



## Decipher (2 Nov 2022)

SUBNORMAL


----------



## blahblahblah (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> A mí es que no me importan las opiniones subjetivas.
> 
> Pon una lista similar a esta con datos reales. Habla sobre hechos y no sobre emociones ni recuerdos. Eso es de progres.
> 
> ...



hasta que no pongas los ingredientes de los productos, la procedencia, la calidad de tus listas, un análisis de las trazas de veneno en los produictos... de cada año... tu opinión no es que sea subjetiva, es que es borrega, de esclavito de Roig y sus rojadas.


la comida de verdad, la que se compra en las tiendas especializadas, y no el pienso para humanos mercadona, ha subido 50-100% a no ser que compres directamente al productor.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> hasta que no pongas los ingredientes, la procedencia, y la calidad de tus listas... tu opinión no es subjetiva, es borrega, de esclavito de Roig y sus rojadas.



Jajajaja qué imbéciles sois la mayoría. De verdad que sois como niños.



Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Buena tabla y buen cálculo desmitificador.
> 
> Y enhorabuena por no usar basura de Microsoft (Numbers)
> 
> Eso sí, ya va siendo hora de mejorar la alimentación, no cuesta nada cocer las legumbres en casa o preparar el guacamole aplastando un aguacate. Su salud se lo agradecerá.



Qué buen ojo tienes.

En 2019 yo trabajaba en oficina y tenía una cocina minúscula, así que tenía que escatimar en tiempo y espacio. Ahora compro bastante mejor. De hecho, juro sobre mi Macbook que tengo unos garbanzos pedrosillanos a remojo en la nevera ahora mismo : D


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> En lugar de poner puntos suspensivos de forma indiscriminada, haz una lista. Debate con datos comparativos con algo de consistencia.
> 
> 
> Pon tu lista. Tus datos. Y aprende a hablar de un tema en lugar de enfocarte en datos específicos para montarte tu propia película.
> ...



A ver rojo de mierda CM.

Gasoil extra 2,10 euros hace dos años un euro diez o euro con quince.

Un litro de leche 0,85 hace dos años 0,60, una docena de huevos 1,60 hace dos años 1,10... unas putas napolitanas de Lidl pura mierda de menos de un euro a 1,50 patatas fritas paco idem de 0,55 a 0,90...

Potitos para bebés de 0,90 a 1,40 y así casi todo lo que compro, bananas a 1,40 y estaban a un euro los tomates a casi dos euros...

Eres basura, aquí mintiendo para que tus amos te den unas migajas para comer, debería sudarme la polla porque vivo del régimen y voy a cobrar los atrasos del año de dos sueldos en noviembre pero reconozco que sois basura y unos hijos de puta mentirosos.


----------



## blahblahblah (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Jajajaja qué imbéciles sois la mayoría. De verdad que sois como niños.



ale, a comer hacendado y aplaudir con las orejas el veneno que te metes


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> A ver rojo de mierda CM.
> 
> Gasoil extra 2,10 euros hace dos años un euro diez o euro con quince.
> 
> ...



"Rojo", dice el imbécil con el avatar de Putin.

No discuto con tus opiniones y datos sacados de tu ojete. Fíjate si los rogelios sois imbéciles que estás intentando hablar de una inflación galopante en base a tus napolitanas del Lidl.

Si es que más subnormal profundo no puedes ser.



blahblahblah dijo:


> ale, a comer hacendado y aplaudir con las orejas el veneno que te metes



Sí, como si tú comiesees mejor que yo y, más divertido aún, ¡como si eso tuviese algo que ver con tu discurso de precios desorbitados!

Panda de mariconas. En Argentina les subieron el dólar de 1 a 300 en veinte años y aquí estais chillando como cerdas porque os suben las napolitanas del Lidl.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (2 Nov 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> la comida de verdad, la que se compra en las tiendas especializadas, y no el pienso para humanos mercadona, ha subido 50-100% a no ser que compres directamente al productor.



Yo compro directamente al agricultor y salvo cuestiones propias de la sequía estival, los precios han fluctuado dentro de lo normal. Incluso el incremento en ciertos productos que han sufrido la sequía (i.e. grano, oliva) entra dentro de lo normal

Nada que ver con el apocalipsis zombi que anuncian. 

Lo que sí ha inflado los precios es la energía, y evidentemente todo lo que requira de ella para ser ultraprocesado puede haber subido el precio o mermado la calidad (según la tabla del OP sería lo segundo o incluso nada)


----------



## blahblahblah (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> "Rojo", dice el imbécil con el avatar de Putin.
> 
> No discuto con tus opiniones y datos sacados de tu ojete. Fíjate si los rogelios sois imbéciles que estás intentando hablar de una inflación galopante en base a tus napolitanas del Lidl.
> 
> ...



Si aceptas que te den más mierda por el mismo precio, pues tendrá que ver con el precio.
Pero tranquilo, ignorar este y otros factores también es la táctica del PSOE.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> "Rojo", dice el imbécil con el avatar de Putin.
> 
> No discuto con tus opiniones y datos sacados de tu ojete. Fíjate si los rogelios sois imbéciles que estás intentando hablar de una inflación galopante en base a tus napolitanas del Lidl.
> 
> ...



Es que no vivo en Argentina pero vamos camino de Argentina, como eso porque me sale de los cojones y si a veces me gusta comer mierda con aceite de palma porque hago deporte y me lo permite el cuerpo.

Subnormal tu con tus veinte céntimos de limosna, que cojones tiene que ver mi avatar.

Menos mal que el PSOE ahora permite a los subnormales votar para que no se le acaben los votontos.

La comida de bebé ha subido un 50% y me habéis robado el equivalente a 20.000 euros vía inflación os ametrallaria como mi abuelo.


----------



## Knight who says ni (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> De momento, en el foro no hay nadie más que haya expuesto datos comparativos reales de un año para otro, y menos aún comparándolos con años anteriores.



¿Para qué, si eso ya lo hace el INE, cuyos empleados cobran por ello? 

Por ejemplo, si miras el IPC Subgrupo 011, Alimentos, que se parece bastante a lo que has puesto en esa lista, la variación anual de septiembre de 2021 a septiembre de 2022 es del 14,7%, que también se parece bastante a tu 17%. Fíjate qué trabajera nos hemos ahorrado.

Si a ti te parece poco ahí ya no entro...


----------



## troll random (2 Nov 2022)

Leche fresca de marca blanca de l tienda que abre el hilo

0,79 a finales de 2020, 0,97 hoy.

Curiosamente Lidl clava el mismo precio y subida, y Carrefour casi lo mismo, aunque hace tiempo que no voy


----------



## blahblahblah (2 Nov 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Yo compro directamente al agricultor y salvo cuestiones propias de la sequía estival, los precios han fluctuado dentro de lo normal. Incluso el incremento en ciertos productos que han sufrido la sequía (i.e. grano, oliva) entra dentro de lo normal
> 
> Nada que ver con el apocalipsis zombi que anuncian.



Es lo que he puesto en mi mensaje. El apocalipsis viene cuando pasas por los distribuidores y lo has de comprar en tienda.

Yo con la carne estoy pensando en comprar piezas grandes y curarlas en casa.
Lo jodido ya no es el precio, es que todas las carnicerías de mi zona están empobrecidas, han bajado calidad, tienen muchísimo menos escaparate, han subido precios, y cada vez tienen menos clientes... En Suiza carnicerías no hay, aquí vamos de camino.


----------



## Digamelon (2 Nov 2022)

El guacamole del Mercadona MANDA


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Yo compro directamente al agricultor y salvo cuestiones propias de la sequía estival, los precios han fluctuado dentro de lo normal. Incluso el incremento en ciertos productos que han sufrido la sequía (i.e. grano, oliva) entra dentro de lo normal
> 
> Nada que ver con el apocalipsis zombi que anuncian.



Es que sé que tú eres uno de los más sanotes del foro. Yo considero que como bastante bien dentro de mis posibilidades. No tengo casa propia y voy danzando por el mundo cada varios meses, así que no puedo armarme una dieta muy calculada ni cocinar con la calidad que me gustaría. Cuando viva en un sitio fijo sí me gustaría hacer lo mismo que tú.

El apocalipsis viene porque a este de aquí le subieron las napolitanas ultraprocesadas del Lidl:



Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Es que no vivo en Argentina pero vamos camino de Argentina, como eso porque me sale de los cojones.
> 
> Subnormal tu con tus veinte céntimos de limosna, que cojones tiene que ver mi avatar.
> 
> Menos mal que el PSOE ahora permite a los subnormales votar para que no se le acaben los votontos.



En Argentina están como están gracias a los aliados del Kremlin como Néstor y Cristina. Así de ridículos son tus ídolos:



Y muchos no olvidamos a uno de los _superstar_ de la liga de las estrellas del Kremlin, que te crees que algunos somos gilipollas y olvidamos las cosas:


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



Mi mujer trabaja en una tienda de alimentación, y no paran de subir los precios, siempre están haciendo inventario, casi semanalmente.
Así que le limpio el culo con los datos de un chupapollas del PSOE por céntimos.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Es que sé que tú eres uno de los más sanotes del foro. Yo considero que como bastante bien dentro de mis posibilidades. No tengo casa propia y voy danzando por el mundo cada varios meses, así que no puedo armarme una dieta muy calculada ni cocinar con la calidad que me gustaría. Cuando viva en un sitio fijo sí me gustaría hacer lo mismo que tú.
> 
> El apocalipsis viene porque a este de aquí le subieron las napolitanas ultraprocesadas del Lidl:
> 
> ...



Es una coña sarcástica subnormal, lo del guerrero termonuclear lo he sacado de un tema del grupo Carnivore, y si el guerrero definitivo puede ser un enano con un botón o un viejo pederasta senil, así de ridículo es el mundo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> ¿Para qué, si eso ya lo hace el INE, cuyos empleados cobran por ello?



El INE no se tiene que dedicar a eso. Vamos. Sólo faltaría que el socialismo pague a gente para controlar el cambio de precios de un supermercado. Pero España ya está cerca de llegar a eso.



Knight who says ni dijo:


> Por ejemplo, si miras el IPC Subgrupo 011, Alimentos, que se parece bastante a lo que has puesto en esa lista, la variación anual de septiembre de 2021 a septiembre de 2022 es del 14,7%, que también se parece bastante a tu 17%. Fíjate qué trabajera nos hemos ahorrado.
> 
> Si a ti te parece poco ahí ya no entro...



Claro que me parece poco. Antes de hablar de inflaciones de una forma tan exagerada como en este hilo hay que tener un poco de perspectiva.

Abrí el hilo porque @Murray's se dedica a decir que estamos en precios de Suiza y Mónaco (dicho literalmente por él) y todo el mundo aplaudiéndole como focas sin cuestionarse nada. Me mosquea ver a gente mintiendo de esa manera y ver que la mayoría traga sin rechistar.



Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Mi mujer trabaja en una tienda de alimentación, y no paran de subir los precios, siempre están haciendo inventario, casi semanalmente.
> Así que le limpio el culo con los datos de un cjupapillas del PSOE por céntimos.



Pues dile que se compre la frutería donde trabaja. Conozco a uno del foro al que le va de perlas. Su mujer ya es vicepresidenta de JP Morgan.


----------



## Karlb (2 Nov 2022)

142,179 % IPC HARINAS Y OTROS CEREALES (SUBCLASE), Diciembre de 2022


Gráfica estadística de IPC HARINAS Y OTROS CEREALES (SUBCLASE) en el intervalo entre Enero de 2017 y Diciembre de 2022. (Actualizada el 13/01/2023) En la categoría: Indice de Precios al Consumo / Precios y Costes. Valores más recientes: Diciembre de 2022	142,179 INDICE 2021=100 Noviembre de 2022...



tematicas.org







Septiembre de 2022139,488

Octubre de 2021101,114


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (2 Nov 2022)

A ver si te verifica el hilo Newtral rojo de mierda.

Últimamente me encanta insultar.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> 142,179 % IPC HARINAS Y OTROS CEREALES (SUBCLASE), Diciembre de 2022
> 
> 
> Gráfica estadística de IPC HARINAS Y OTROS CEREALES (SUBCLASE) en el intervalo entre Enero de 2017 y Diciembre de 2022. (Actualizada el 13/01/2023) En la categoría: Indice de Precios al Consumo / Precios y Costes. Valores más recientes: Diciembre de 2022	142,179 INDICE 2021=100 Noviembre de 2022...
> ...



Qué mal ejemplo fuiste a poner dirigiendo el tema hacia los cereales.

Justamente en mi lista puedes comprobar cómo la avena es, casualmente, el único producto de la lista que lleva dos años cayendo. Concretamente un 30% este año. Y la leche de avena se rebajó otro 21,7% el año pasado.

Mal. Mal. Cada intento de vender la película nuclear es más patético que el anterior.



Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> A ver si te verifica el hilo Newtral rojo de mierda.
> 
> Últimamente me encanta insultar.



A mí también. Despaché hasta el último de los asaltantes del hilo.


----------



## Itanimulli (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

@calopez: cómo te pasas con la manipulación de las visitas de los hilos:







¿4.000 visitas al hilo en dos horas? Vamos. Ni que esto fuese 4chan.


----------



## adal86 (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



¿Pero qué cojones me estás contando, retrasado? 

Tengo un amigo que tiene una fábrica de un dulce que se hace con queso y dice que es una pasada lo que le ha subido todo. El queso, mismamente, hace un año lo compraba a 4 euros el kilo todo el que quisiera, ahora está a 6 y subiendo. La harina, ha subido también no sé cuánto.

Otro ejemplo. Mi vecino. Tiene una granja de aves. El precio de pienso estaba a 8 euros el saco de 25 kilos el año pasado. Ahora está a 12.

Si sube el pienso, si sube la luz y si sube el combustible, prácticamente va a subir TODO. Y lo que no sube, es porque de alguna manera retienen los precios endosandole el coste a alguien, cómo por ejemplo la gasolina con los 20 céntimos de descuento.

Así que con eso no me vengas a tergiversar, porque nadie gana nada negando algo que es tan evidente. Sólo hace falta hablar con los vecinos o con algún pequeño negocio para darse cuenta de que todo o casi todo a subido una pasada.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> A mí también. Despaché hasta el último de los asaltantes del hilo.



Huy si, voy a votontar a la PSOE, me has convencido, he visto la luz y ahora abrazo el comunismo gracias a tu gran inteligencia.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> negando algo que es tan evidente



Es tan evidente que tienes que hablar de tu amigo y tu vecino para meter tu fantasía con calzador.

Tablas. Datos. Precios reales. Hechos.

¿Amigos? ¿Vecinos?

Qué gran aportación a un tema de economía.


----------



## Karlb (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Qué mal ejemplo fuiste a poner dirigiendo el tema hacia los cereales.
> 
> Justamente en mi lista puedes comprobar cómo la avena es, casualmente, el único producto de la lista que lleva dos años cayendo. Concretamente un 30% este año. Y la leche de avena se rebajó otro 21,7% el año pasado.
> 
> ...



¿No son datos reales dices? ¿Sólo se consume avena?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> ¿No son datos reales dices? ¿Sólo se consume avena?



¿La avena no es un cereal?

Yo también sé contestar con evasivas ; )


----------



## DUDH (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Contra las fantasías, DATOS.



Venía a abrir un hilo, pero este me viene al pelo.

Aceite marca Consum, producción nacional.

Cuando la huelga de camioneros creo que llegó a ponerse a 5€, con subidas, bajadas y tal pero ya hace meses que se estabilizó en 3'90 €. Bien, el viernes pasado estaba a 4'10 €, hoy a 4'45 € ¿Alguien tiaene una explicación par esas fluctuaciones en cuestión de días y sin que nada haya pasado?

Es solo un ejemplo, podría poner unos cuantos más.

No me hagáis poner pruebas porque sí las tengo (tiquets de compra) pero me da puta pereza.


----------



## Euron G. (2 Nov 2022)

La leche andaba en torno a 0.60 y ahora en torno a 0.90


----------



## Destro (2 Nov 2022)

Desatascador marca blanca (creo que Llanta en Ahorramas) el año pasado 1€, este 2€.

Y la fruta es mucho mas cara, así como la carne y el pescado.


----------



## grom (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



Es decir, que queriendo defender a toda costa a los hijos de puta que nos gobiernan, te sale un 18% de inflacion.

Te ha faltado escribir: "disfrutad de lo votado"


----------



## Jordanpt (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



No se si eres más hijodeputa o subnormal.

Ya te han dicho que es un cherrypicking de manual, pero es que además el último producto de tu lista lo comparas con tamaños diferentes, 500 gr en 2019 y 200 en 2022, eso ya son 3 euros más que han bailado a favor de tus intereses.

Si arreglas lo del Tahini, que por cierto no se que será esa puta mierda, y pones algo que consuma la gente normal como leche y arroz.
Pues ya tienes que sumarle 5 euriilos más a tu ticket de mierda.

Simplemente con un par de artículos más, nada extravagantes, como la leche y el arroz, ya vemos lo que pasa.

Si hiciéramos un buen repaso a esa lista, que estaría mejor dentro de culo, desgraciado, se veria el HORROR.


----------



## Karlb (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿La avena no es un cereal?
> 
> Yo también sé contestar con evasivas ; )



Mira la gráfica del enlace entre 2017 y 2022 anda. ¿Los cereales no son alimentos?


----------



## grom (2 Nov 2022)

Zawer74 dijo:


> Solo comes chuminadas.
> 
> Yo compro un kilo de carne y un kg de pescado y se me va 7,50 euros. De golpe



7.5 eur?

Entiendo que por cada kilo?

Y realmente 7.5 eur kg solo el pescado mas barato. Y la carne lo mismo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Venía a abrir un hilo, pero este me viene al pelo.
> 
> Aceite marca Consum, producción nacional.
> 
> ...



Te creo.

El asunto del aceite es un mundo en sí mismo. De hecho, ¿qué año de nuestras vidas no vimos hablar en la prensa sobre el precio del aceite? Siempre estuvo "caro" desde que tengo uso de razón. Ya en los noventa estaba el lloriqueo del precio del aceite de oliva.

Sí te puedo decir que en 2021 viví en Portugal y vi que el aceite cuesta más o menos lo mismo que en España:



https://www.continente.pt/mercearia/azeite-oleo-e-vinagre/azeite/?start=0&pmin=0.01



Ahí tienes el de Contiente (marca blanca) a 4,29€ el litro. No sé cuánto costaba en 2021 pero me pareció el mismo precio que en España.


grom dijo:


> Es decir, que queriendo defender a toda costa a los hijos de puta que nos gobiernan, te sale un 18% de inflacion.
> 
> Te ha faltado escribir: "disfrutad de lo votado"



Esa valoración corre por tu cuenta. Tú te tienes que hacer cargo de lo que te inventas. Si de los precios de Mercadona extraes que en España hay "un 18% de inflación", la economía no es tu tema.



Karlb dijo:


> Mira la gráfica del enlace entre 2017 y 2022 anda. ¿Los cereales no son alimentos?



¿La avena no es un cereal?



Jordanpt dijo:


> No se si eres más hijodeputa o subnormal.
> 
> Ya te han dicho que es un cherrypicking de manual, pero es que además el último producto de tu lista lo comparas con tamaños diferentes, 500 gr en 2019 y 200 en 2022, eso ya son 3 euros más que han bailado a favor de tus intereses.
> 
> ...



No sé qué es "cherrypicking". Yo hablo español y me ciño a los datos. Tú te ciñes a tus fantasías y recuerdos fabricados por usuarios igual de vendemotos que tú.

Como le dije a otro usuario, yo en 2019 no iba a hacer una lista a tu medida. La hice para mí. Aporta tú la tuya, que llevais toda la tarde dando por el culo y llorando porque la realidad no os vienen bien.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



te alimentas de bocadillos de pan con avena? a mamarla CM


----------



## grom (2 Nov 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Buena tabla y buen cálculo desmitificador.
> 
> Y enhorabuena por no usar basura de Microsoft (Numbers)
> 
> Eso sí, ya va siendo hora de mejorar la alimentación, no cuesta nada cocer las legumbres en casa o preparar el guacamole aplastando un aguacate. Su salud se lo agradecerá. Y su bolsillo también



Ya joder, pero si pone eso que recomiendas se le sube mas del 18%. 
Y el puto gobierno del psoe queda peor.


----------



## Karlb (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Te creo.
> 
> El asunto del aceite es un mundo en sí mismo. De hecho, ¿qué año de nuestras vidas no vimos hablar en la prensa sobre el precio del aceite? Siempre estuvo "caro" desde que tengo uso de razón. Ya en los noventa estaba el lloriqueo del precio del aceite de oliva.
> 
> ...



De todos los cereales que han incrementado sus precios me dices que sólo baja la avena. Si a ti te sirve como argumento…


----------



## grom (2 Nov 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Yo compro directamente al agricultor y salvo cuestiones propias de la sequía estival, los precios han fluctuado dentro de lo normal. Incluso el incremento en ciertos productos que han sufrido la sequía (i.e. grano, oliva) entra dentro de lo normal
> 
> Nada que ver con el apocalipsis zombi que anuncian.
> 
> Lo que sí ha inflado los precios es la energía, y evidentemente todo lo que requira de ella para ser ultraprocesado puede haber subido el precio o mermado la calidad (según la tabla del OP sería lo segundo o incluso nada)



"Lo que ha inflado los precios es la energia"

Asi? Sin mas? Como quien dice "esta tarde ha llovido"?

No hay culpables de la subida? 
Por ejemplo esta panda de hijos de puta en el gobierno y sus coleguitas de Bruselas?

No?


----------



## Karlb (2 Nov 2022)

127,768 % (este año 2022) IPC-HUEVOS, Octubre de 2022


Gráfica estadística de IPC-HUEVOS en el intervalo entre Enero de 2002 y Octubre de 2022. (Actualizada el 15/11/2022) En la categoría: Indice de Precios al Consumo / Precios y Costes. Valores más recientes: Octubre de 2022	127,768 INDICE 2021=100 Septiembre de 2022	125,382 INDICE 2021=100 Agosto...



tematicas.org







Marzo de 202098,536


Septiembre de 2022125,382


----------



## BlackFriar (2 Nov 2022)

O no sales de casa desde hace mucho tiempo y comes las cucarachas que atrapas en tu cueva... o vives en casa de tus padres.
La otra alternativa es que realmente vives fuera de España... y no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.


AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...


----------



## casaire (2 Nov 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> El menú de 9,80 en 2020 ahora son 11,50 o 12. El almuerzo de 6,80 ahora son 7,40 pero nos lo estamos inventando ¿eh?



Tú sabes cuanto le han subido la luz a los hosteleros?.. Te lo digo yo.....En Mayo pagué 1200 , en Agosto 4500 .
Deberiaís callros la boca todos los "menuseros del corral".


----------



## adal86 (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Pero qué coño me importan a mí tus pagos bancarios. ¿No estás hablando de una inflación exagerada y estratosférica con precios monegascos en 2022?
> 
> ¿Sabes qué pasa? En este foro estais acostumbrados a regodearos en la mierda poniendo lupas de aumento en datos que justifican vuestras películas. Lo haceis con absolutamente todo y no teneis el menor rigor a la hora de abordar ningún tema.
> 
> ...



Pero retrasado, maldito HDLGP pagado no sé quién, ¿Qué datos ni qué niño muerto, maldito miserable? QUE EL PIENSO PARA LOS ANIMALES HA SUBIDO UNA PASADA, COMO UN 30%, Y ESO YA INFLUYE EN MAYOR O MENOS MEDIDA EN EL PRECIO DE CUALQUIER PRODUCTO DERIVADO ANIMAL, COMO POR EJEMPLO EL QUESO. Otra cosa es que algunos productos "gancho" tipo leche o huevos no aparezcan en los súper con los precios que deberían de tener, porque las pérdidas se las está comiendo alguien, en este caso el productor, lo cual al final es exactamente igual de malo que si los altos precios los pagamos los consumidores, por no decir que es peor...

Así que no me vengas, no me vengas a tergiversar con esa mierda porque no te lo voy a permitir. Y me importa un hueco lo que digan tus estadísticas de productos perfectamente seleccionados para que te dé el resultado que te interesa. ¿Por qué no haces una tabla con los productos que yo te diga? Hazla por ejemplo con el saco de 25 kilos de millo, con el aceite de girasol y con el queso; y ya que estamos haz otra con la luz y con el combustible, a modo de apéndice.

Escoria, rastrero, miserable, VENDIDO.


----------



## >zen< (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



Mantente paleto, comprueba los gramos de los paquetes, que han disminuido en peso y precio igual


----------



## Dj Puesto (2 Nov 2022)

que has cogido lo más enrevesado para darte la razón y aun así no lo consigues, debes de trabajar en podemos y esperar que la gente confunda lluvia con meado. La cesta de la compra ha subido invariablemente, lo reconoce hasta el gobierno, no vengas ahora diciendo que no han subido las cosas porque es negar la evidencia.


----------



## Jordanpt (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Te creo.
> 
> El asunto del aceite es un mundo en sí mismo. De hecho, ¿qué año de nuestras vidas no vimos hablar en la prensa sobre el precio del aceite? Siempre estuvo "caro" desde que tengo uso de razón. Ya en los noventa estaba el lloriqueo del precio del aceite de oliva.
> 
> ...



Pero pedazo de imbécil, al menos multiplica el precio del tahini por 2.5 (500gr respecto a 200) para comparar mismas cantidades. Y ya son 3 euritos más simplemente.

La puta psoe no tiene ni paga tener CMs de ciencias, esto es la derroicion total.


----------



## midelburgo (2 Nov 2022)

Jojo. 
Ya tenemos hasta CMs del mercarroña.


----------



## bondiappcc (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



Es interesante eso que has hecho.

Si fuéramos listos, cada uno se haría una lista de lo que suele comprar y dónde para ver cómo va el asunto a través del tiempo.

Yo sí que he notado una subida considerable de precios en global. Hace 3 y 4 años la compra del sábado iba entre entre 30-40 euros. Ahora va entre 50-60. Y más o menos comemos lo mismo.


----------



## Lego. (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



Quita el Tahini y el te de ceilán, limita esa lista a los alimentos que componen el grueso de la cesta de la compra (Hortalizas, Huevos, legumbres, carne y pescado, lácteos de verdad) y te queda una media superior al 25% . O del 30%, según lo que elijas.

Si un 25 ó 30% en dos años, a la vez que la economía se deteriora y hay más gente con el agua al cuello es una inflación poco importante que apenas hace daño, pues no se lo voy a discutir yo, Don Amancio, Don Florentino, o quien sea vd en realidad. 

Buen hilo, en todo caso. Un hilo con datos recopilados y ordenados (aunque tengan su sesgo de confirmación) es un lujo en este foro.


----------



## Knightfall (2 Nov 2022)

Este HIJODELAGRANPUTA para quien trabaja?


----------



## DonCrisis (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



Bueno, una subida de un 17,7% en un año no es poca cosa tampoco...


----------



## grom (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Esa valoración corre por tu cuenta. Tú te tienes que hacer cargo de lo que te inventas. Si de los precios de Mercadona extraes que en España hay "un 18% de inflación", la economía no es tu tema.



Entiendo que el mensaje de tu post se resume en:

"Mirad si son hijos de puta el gobierno del psoe, que dicen que hay un IPC del 8% y con mi lista de mierda embotada de la que me alimento, a mi me sale un 18%"

Corrigeme si me equivoco.


----------



## Karlb (2 Nov 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Tú sabes cuanto le han subido la luz a los hosteleros?.. Te lo digo yo.....En Mayo pagué 1200 , en Agosto 4500 .
> Deberiaís callros la boca todos los "menuseros del corral".



¿Entendiste mi mensaje, hostelero de pacotilla? ¿He culpado yo a la hostelería?


----------



## Jordanpt (2 Nov 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Pero pedazo de imbécil, al menos multiplica el precio del tahini por 2.5 (500gr respecto a 200) para comparar mismas cantidades. Y ya son 3 euritos más simplemente.
> 
> La puta psoe no tiene ni paga tener CMs de ciencias, esto es la derroicion total.



Y no son 3 euros el error del Tahini, son 4,35 más.

Deberían ser 60 euros el último ticket, a igualdad de tamaños en la compra. 
Ni para lamepollas del sistema valen.


----------



## adal86 (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Es tan evidente que tienes que hablar de tu amigo y tu vecino para meter tu fantasía con calzador.
> 
> Tablas. Datos. Precios reales. Hechos.
> 
> ...



Pero es que este tío es gilipollas. ¿Tú de dónde cojones saliste? Te hablo de lo que es REAL, osea de lo que compra la pequeña empresa de vecino, lo que compramos todos en casa, del saco de pienso que le echas a los animales, de las facturas de la luz a 150 pavos cuando antes estaba a 75, del tanque de gasoil a 80 pa os cuando antes estaba a 50, etcétera.

No me voy a poner a hacer una tabla de mierda; una que no tengo tiempo, y otra que en una tabla se puede tergiversar y poner casi lo que a uno le convenga, y sin contar mentiras.

Pero hay que ser caradura, coño. Espero que por lo menos esto lo estés haciendo producto de una equivocación. Alomejor estás fuera del país, o no hablas con ganaderos, o compras ciertos productos que no han subido mucho... Pero si esto lo haces a sabiendas y de manera deliberada, es que eres un auténtico hijo la gran puta. Todo no vale por trabajo o por dinero. Hay que tener un respeto, primero a la verdad, y luego al prójimo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> te alimentas de bocadillos de pan con avena? a mamarla CM



¿Pagas por tus bocadillos de ojete de rana lo mismo que en Suiza? ¡Pobrecito!



Karlb dijo:


> De todos los cereales que han incrementado sus precios me dices que sólo baja la avena. Si a ti te sirve como argumento…



Tú y el 90% de este foro llevais un puto año diciendo que todo está por las nubes. Y hoy, con esos mimbres, habeis aupado un hilo en portada diciendo que en España estamos pagando la comida a precio suizo.

A eso le sumamos todas las mentiras que se van publicando en portada, no cada semana, sino cada día.

Así pues, sirva este hilo para que quede claro que algunos no somos imbéciles. Ve poniendo enlaces a la web esa a ver si así logras que se cambien mágicamente los precios de Mercadona en 2019 ; )



BlackFriar dijo:


> O no sales de casa desde hace mucho tiempo y comes las cucarachas que atrapas en tu cueva... o vives en casa de tus padres.
> 
> La otra alternativa es que realmente vives fuera de España... y no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.



¿El qué "no sale de casa"? ¿Los precios de Mercadona "no salen de casa"? No se entiende tu frase. Creo que este hilo es un imán de disminuidos psíquicos.



>zen< dijo:


> Mantente paleto, comprueba los gramos de los paquetes, que han disminuido en peso y precio igual



Otro disminuido psíquico que no sabe leer que puse los gramos de cada producto y el incremento del precio por kilo.

El 90% de usuarios de este foro sois una muestra perfecta de esto:



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/espana-un-pais-borregos-el-80-prefiere-seguir-a-la-oveja-de-al-lado.1847637/





adal86 dijo:


> no me vengas a tergiversar con esa mierda porque no te lo voy a permitir.



Jugada de progre. Me recuerdas a los peronistas que, en el gobierno de Cristina, cuando la pobreza estaba realmente disparada (pero de verdad, y no tu mariconada del 17%), decidieron dejar de medirla.

¿No te gusta una tabla de precios real? Te pones como un niño y "no lo vas a permitir". No te gustan los datos. Tú quieres debatir emociones. Eres un analfabeto, como cualquier progre.



grom dijo:


> Entiendo que el mensaje de tu post se resume en:
> 
> "Mirad si son hijos de puta el gobierno del psoe, que dicen que hay un IPC del 8% y con mi lista de mierda embotada de la que me alimento, a mi me sale un 18%"
> 
> Corrigeme si me equivoco.



La naturaleza del hilo está perfectamente explicada al inicio. No me hago cargo de quien no lee lo que escribo.



midelburgo dijo:


> Jojo.
> 
> Ya tenemos hasta CMs del mercarroña.



Otro imbécil que cae en su propia incongruencia: ¿no se supone que Mercadona es el más caro de todos? ¿Ahora resulta que en este dato no te viene bien? 

Si es que sois imbéciles hasta decir basta.



Lego. dijo:


> Quita el Tahini y el te de ceilán, limita esa lista a los alimentos que componen el grueso de la cesta de la compra (Hortalizas, Huevos, legumbres, carne y pescado, lácteos de verdad) y te queda una media superior al 25% . O del 30%, según lo que elijas.
> 
> Si un 25 ó 30% en dos años, a la vez que la economía se deteriora y hay más gente con el agua al cuello es una inflación poco importante que apenas hace daño, pues no se lo voy a discutir yo, Don Amancio, Don Florentino, o quien sea vd en realidad.
> 
> Buen hilo, en todo caso. Un hilo con datos recopilados y ordenados (aunque tengan su sesgo de confirmación) es un lujo en este foro.



No puedo modificar nada porque ese extracto es todo lo que tengo de un supermercado en 2019. La lista la confeccioné en mi intimidad, para mi consumo personal, en 2019.

Es más: mi comparativa era con Consum. Podría poner los precios de Consum en 2019 también (pero en 2021 no los actualicé).



adal86 dijo:


> No me voy a poner a hacer una tabla de mierda;



Sois un poco vagos en este país, ¿eh? Un poquito. Mira:



Karlb dijo:


> No me apetce meterme en la app del banco





시켈 ! dijo:


> Ni me voy a leer la lista.





Poseidón dijo:


> Noy voy a pasar el chollo de quitar toda la mierda del tiket.



Todos diciendo lo mismo ; )

Pongo lo que me interesa a mí en 2019, claro. ¿O te crees que voy a viajar en el tiempo para extraer los datos que a los demás os vengan bien?

Y yo no como gambas. No soy sindicalista.


----------



## Elbrujo (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



Y la carne? pescado? Leche? Huevos NORMALES?

eres un payaso vendido a la psoe. Desaparece


----------



## adal86 (2 Nov 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> que has cogido lo más enrevesado para darte la razón y aun así no lo consigues, debes de trabajar en podemos y esperar que la gente confunda lluvia con meado. La cesta de la compra ha subido invariablemente, lo reconoce hasta el gobierno, no vengas ahora diciendo que no han subido las cosas porque es negar la evidencia.



¿Pero cómo no va a subir la comida si ha subido la luz y el combustible, y todo, absolutamente todos los alimentos dependen de la luz y el combustible?

Es que es sencillamente imposible que no suban TODOS o casi todos los productos. Y el que no sube en las tiendas es porque alguien de la cadena que va del productor a la tienda se está comiendo las pérdidas, simplemente, lo cuál es igual de malo o peor que si suben los precios en las tiendas. ¿Pero quién mierdas es este tío (el tal Samoa este, no tú) y qué mierdas nos está contando? ¿Cómo se puede tener la cara tan dura de venir a contar esa mierda? ¿Es de un partido, un mongólico que no sale de casa, un enfermo o qué cojones es este tío?

Yo no puedo ver esta puta mierda. Ya me jodió la noche este hijo la gran puta.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Por tercera vez, te aclaro que la subida es un cálculo del precio por kilo. Tú sigues mirando el precio final del producto. Pero no te lo repetiré más porque no lees a lo que respondo.
> 
> 
> A llorar al hilo correspondiente, amuermado.
> ...



El sobre de chorizo del mercadona de 1,35 a 1,70. Todos los embutidos han subido en está proporción.

Es un dato.

El aceite de girasol es otro dato, de aprox 1 euro a 2,40, llego a estar a 3,50. Otro dato.


----------



## aris (2 Nov 2022)

a ver si lo entiendo, según el autor de este post que suban los precios un 20% no es grave.... y eso suponiendo que las tablas están bien.


----------



## jpjp (2 Nov 2022)

Que se han disparado lo ve un ciego joder que está todo más del doble fíjate en las puñeteras naranjas o fruta leñe.


----------



## Digamelon (2 Nov 2022)

¿Hay algua web donde salgan los precios de Mercadona en 2019?

Porque me gustaría hacer una tabla similar con lo que compro yo.


----------



## Karlb (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿Pagas por tus bocadillos de ojete de rana lo mismo que en Suiza? ¡Pobrecito!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No vas a dar por válido nada de lo que te pongan, no se para que pides datos.


----------



## Elbrujo (2 Nov 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Pero pedazo de imbécil, al menos multiplica el precio del tahini por 2.5 (500gr respecto a 200) para comparar mismas cantidades. Y ya son 3 euritos más simplemente.
> 
> La puta psoe no tiene ni paga tener CMs de ciencias, esto es la derroicion total.



Este tiene que ser del psoe solo asi se puede explicar que nos trate de gilipollas tan deliberadamente


----------



## Euron G. (2 Nov 2022)

Ya no sé si es ironía finísima o estupidez, si es lo primero enhorabuena, tiene usted mucho talento. De hecho es que no se si existe una cosa llamada "Vaca limusina". Si hubiera puesto Vacas-Royce lo habría pillado mejor. Disculpe mi estulticia.

Lo que sí sé es que en mi provincia, Zamora, hay una cooperativa de ganaderos de leche de la zona, que tiene su centro de envasado a unos 5km de la capital. Una empresa grande, le compramos casi todos los zamoranos. Y que los precios son igual o más caros que otras leches que vienen de lejos, y que su subida ha ido en proporción con las otras.

Lo cual no debería ser así dado que, sin conocer en absoluto ese sector, sí puedo afirmar que en este caso el coste del transporte es irrisorio en comparación a traerlo de Lugo o de Lérida.


----------



## Feynman (2 Nov 2022)

Hay dos cosas que ya no compras y sí lo hiiste en 2019, restando a la compra del 2019 el precio de esos dos productos, me sale un incremento de un 10%, y sin tener en cuenta que el tahini ha disminuido cantidad.

Una subida de 10% en dos años me parece mucho, teniendo en cuenta que a los alemanes, cuando la inflación sube al 3% empiezan a sudar sangre.. No tienes en cuenta otros productos, como el aceite que ha subido mucho. 

Tu premisa es que pagas un 5% más por la misma cesta de la compra que hace dos años. ¿Tu salario ha subido un 5% más en esos dos años? Si la respuesta es negativa estás perdiendo dinero.

Si querías demostrar que no hay inflación, has demostrado justo lo contrario.


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Nov 2022)

gambones congelados del aldi. El año pasado en octubre a 5,99, en navidades a 7,99... esta semana a 19,99


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

Esto pasa, chicos, cuando entrais demasiado a Burbuja.

A este le está dando un parraque al ver que los precios de un supermercado se le han vuelto negacionistas. Atención:



adal86 dijo:


> Yo no puedo ver esta puta mierda. Ya me jodió la noche este hijo la gran puta.



Pobrecito. Cuando se entere de que la gasolina no estará a 5.000 euros el litro en 2023 le va a dar un jamacuco de tanto entrar al foro.



aris dijo:


> a ver si lo entiendo, según el autor de este post que suban los precios un 20% no es grave.... y eso suponiendo que las tablas están bien.



Correcto.

Si para ti un 20% en tres años y en plena recesión global te parece "grave", ¿me puedes decir qué adjetivo reservas para la subida del peso argentino de 1 a 300 en veinte años?

Ya es por curiosidad, ¿eh? Por saber tu escala de valores a la hora de opinar.



Digamelon dijo:


> ¿Hay algua web donde salgan los precios de Mercadona en 2019?
> 
> Porque me gustaría hacer una tabla similar con lo que compro yo.



Intenté sacar este precio del azúcar moreno en Archive.org pero no hay manera:









Azúcar moreno de caña Acor | Mercadona


¡Échale un vistazo a esto!




web.archive.org






Karlb dijo:


> No vas a dar por válido nada de lo que te pongan, no se para que pides datos.



Por eso pido datos. Para darlos por válidos : )


----------



## BigJoe (2 Nov 2022)

OP es usted un miserable y un palmero de vaya a saber qué gentuza para negar la evidencia.

No necesito ninguna tabla paco, me basta con ver los cargos en mi cuenta bancaria por la compra semanal. 

Intenta engañar a otro sitio donde la masa cretinizada tenga el cerebro hecho papilla como les gusta a tus amos.


----------



## nuevacuentapculpacalopez (2 Nov 2022)

No me voy a leer la lista pero paso por aquí para poner lo que costaban las Galletas Gullón Digestive Choco el año pasado 1,29 euros y lo que han pasado a costar este año 1,85 euros.


----------



## BigJoe (2 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> gambones congelados del aldi. El año pasado en octubre a 5,99, en navidades a 7,99... esta semana a 19,99



¿Gambones al vapor?


----------



## adal86 (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿Pagas por tus bocadillos de ojete de rana lo mismo que en Suiza? ¡Pobrecito!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero a tí te falta un agua? Mira tío, no te voy a seguir el juego. Si para tí vale todo para validar tus creencias o para favorecer tu ideología política y demás, para mí no.

¿Pero por qué cojones voy a hacer una tabla de algo que resulta tan EVIDENTE? Sería cómo hacer una tabla para tratar de demostrar que el agua moja. ¿Qué sentido tiene?


----------



## Karlb (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Esto pasa, chicos, cuando entrais demasiado a Burbuja.
> 
> A este le está dando un parraque al ver que los precios de un supermercado se le han vuelto negacionistas. Atención:
> 
> ...



¿El enlace que te puse con el incremento de precio de los huevos tampoco te sirve?


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (2 Nov 2022)

*Al vendido le están dando hasta en el cielo de la boca*, pero continua...como buen vendido y arrastrado.  

*El precio de la compra de frescos en supermercados online sube un 62,9% en un año, según el Observatorio de ConsumoClaro*





Archivo - Un supermercado TRA


El Observatorio Trimestral de ConsumoClaro sobre precios de supermercados online para el mes de septiembre de 2022 desvela *una subida interanual en la compra básica de un 62,9%*, al pasar de 72,22 euros en septiembre de 2021 a los 117,68 euros en septiembre de 2022. Puedes consultar los productos seleccionados aquí.

En cuanto a la subida trimestral respecto de junio de 2022, el anterior Observatorio, *la subida estimada es de un 30,22%*, al pasar de los 90,37 euros de cesta promedio a los 117,68 actuales, más de 27 euros de escalada de los precios.



*La cesta básica, trimestre a trimestre*

El siguiente gráfico ilustra el crecimiento de la cesta básica de nuestro observatorio, desde que comenzamos en diciembre de 2020 hasta el presente.

Explicado en palabras:


La cesta básica en diciembre de 2020 fue de 91,67 euros.
En marzo de 2021 bajó a los 72,66 euros.
En junio de 2021 volvió a bajar hasta los 70,76 euros.
En septiembre de 2021 subió de nuevo a los 72,22 euros.
En diciembre de 2021 se dispara a lo 80,55 euros.
En marzo de 2022 sube de nuevo a los 88,22 euros.
En junio de 2022 escala a los 90,37 euros.
En septiembre de 2022 se dispara a los 117,68 euros.
*Ranking de la cesta básica en septiembre de 2022*

En cuanto al podio de supermercados, del más barato al más caro, es el siguiente:

Si *ponderamos los valores extremos*, el resultado sería:

*Los productos que más han subido (y los que han bajado)*

En los productos de la cesta básica, estas son las subidas interanuales:

Explicado en palabras:


*Lomo de cerdo*: ha pasado de costar 6,27 a 6,7 euros, es decir que *ha subido* 0,43 euros/kilo en un año, un 6,86%.
*Hamburguesa de vacuno y cerdo*: ha pasado de 9,67 a 8,3 euros, es decir que *ha bajado* 1,37 euros/kilo en un año, un 14,16%.
*Filete de ternera*: ha pasado de costar 13,22 a 13,5 euros, es decir que *ha subido* 0,28 euros/kilo en un año, un 2,1%.
*Cordero*: ha pasado de 15,9 a 15,6 euros, es decir que *ha bajado* 0,3 euros/kilo en un año, un 1,9%.
*Pechuga de pollo*: ha pasado de costar 7 a 6,8 euros, es decir que *ha bajado* 0,2 euros/kilo en un año, un 2,85%.
*Pechuga de pavo*: ha pasado de 7,3 a 9,4 euros, es decir que *ha subido* 2,1 euros/kilo en un año, 28,76%.
*Muslo de pollo*: ha pasado de costar 6,53 a 4,8 euros, es decir que *ha bajado* 1,73 euros/kilo en un año, un 26,49%.
*Cartón media docena de huevos*: ha pasado de 1,2 a 1,4 euros, es decir que *ha subido* 0,2 euros/kilo en un año, un 16,6%.
*Naranjas*: han pasado de costar 2,18 a 2,2 euros, es decir que *se han mantenido* en un año.
*Aguacate*: ha pasado de 1,7 a 4,1 euros, es decir que *ha subido* 2,4 euros/kilo en un año, un 141,17%.
*Manzana royal*: ha pasado de costar 1,45 a 2,3 euros, es decir que *ha subido* 0,85 euros/kilo en un año, un 58,6%.
*Plátano/banana*: ha pasado de 1,2 a 1,6 euros, es decir que *ha subido* 0,4 euros/kilo en un año, un 33,3%.
*Cebolla*: no ha experimentado incrementos a lo largo de este año y *se ha mantenido* en 1 euros/kilo.
*Zanahorias*: han pasado de costar 0,62 a 0,9 euros, es decir que *han subido* 0,3 euros/kilo en un año, un 48,38%.
*Ajos*: han pasado de 1,47 a 5,6 euros, es decir que *han subido* 4,13 euros/kilo en un año, un 280,95%.
*Tomate ensalada*: ha pasado de costar 1,05 a 2,3 euros, es decir que *ha subido* 1,25 euros/kilo en un año, un 119%.
*Pimiento verde freír*: han pasado de 1,05 a 2,5 euros, es decir que *ha subido* 1,45 euros/kilo en un año, un 138%.
*Pimiento rojo*: han pasado de costar 1,28 a 2,8 euros, es decir que *ha subido *1,52 euros/kilo en un año, un 118,75%.
*Patatas*: han pasado de 1,15 a 1,1 euros, es decir que *se han mantenido* en un año.
*Judías verdes frescas*: han pasado de costar 1,06 a 4,2 euros, es decir que *han subido* 3,14 euros/kilo en un año, un 296%.
*Unidad de lechuga entera*: han pasado de 0,79 a 1 euro, es decir que *ha subido* 0,21 euros/kilo en un año, un 26,58%.
*Bote de garbanzos*: ha pasado de costar 0,69 a 1,8 euros, es decir que *ha subido* 1,1 euros/kilo en un año, un 159,4%, .
*Bote de alubias*: ha pasado de 0,64 a 1,7 euros, es decir que *ha subido* 1,06 euros/kilo en un año, un 165,6%.
*Bote de lentejas*: ha pasado de costar 0,64 a 1,83 euros, es decir que *ha subido* 1,19 euros/kilo en un año, un 185,9%.
*Arroz*: ha pasado de 0,82 a 1,1 euros, es decir que *ha subido* 0,28 euros/kilo en un año, un 34,14%.
*Bacalao fresco*: ha pasado de costar 15,1 a 16,5 euros, es decir que *ha subido* 1,4 euros/kilo en un año, un 9,3%.
*Tronco de merluza*: ha pasado de 9,1 a 13,8 euros, es decir que han subido 4,7 euros/kilo en un año, un 51,64%.
*Salmón fresco*: ha pasado de costar 18,81 a 16,5 euros, es decir que *ha bajado* 2,31 euros/kilo en un año, un 12,3%.
*Langostino cocido*: ha pasado de 11,7 a 11,5, es decir que *ha bajado* 0,2 euros/kilo en un año, un 1,7%.

Los *supermercados estudiados* son:

Mercadona
DIA
Alcampo
Consum
Ulabox
Bonpreu
Carrefour
Condis
Hipercor
Eroski
BonArea
Caprabo
Para el presente estudio hemos eliminado del ranking de la cesta básica a aquellos supermercados que no cuentan con uno o más de los productos estudiados en su oferta, que por otro lado es muy básica.
Los *supermercados eliminados del ranking*, que no del estudio, son: Carrefour, DIA y BonArea. No obstante, el resto de sus productos sí han sido incluidos para elaborar las medias de evolución trimestral e interanual de precios en euros/kilo.
Los *productos de la cesta básica* son:
*Carnicería*

Lomo de cerdo
Hamburguesa de vacuno y cerdo
Filete de ternera
Cordero
*Aves*

Pechuga de pollo
Pechuga de pavo
Muslo de pollo
Cartón huevos 6 uds.
*Pescado fresco*

Bacalao fresco
Tronco de merluza
Salmón fresco
Sepia
Langostinos cocidos
*Frutas*

Naranjas
Aguacate 1 unidades o bandeja
Manzana royal
Plátano/banana 5 uds.
*Verduras*

Cebolla
Zanahorias
Ajos
Tomate ensalada 4 uds. o bandeja
Pimiento verde freír 3 uds. o bandeja
Pimiento rojo 1 ud. o pack
Patatas
Judías verdes frescas
Unidad de lechuga entera
*Legumbres y cereales*

Bote de garbanzos
Bote de alubias
Bote de lentejas
Arroz
No incluimos lácteos porque una creciente porción de la población está dejando de consumirlos, como tampoco incluimos agua o bebidas alcohólicas, refrescos, zumos o de cualquier otro tipo.

Tampoco incluimos pan en ninguna de sus formas, al ser un producto que suele comprarse cada día o cada pocos días. Tampoco tenemos en cuenta *ofertas temporales*, promociones, descuentos, etc.
Finalmente, no incluimos productos como el azúcar, la sal, el aceite o el vinagre porque su duración excede normalmente el periodo entre dos compras en el supermercado online sucesivas.

*¿Qué miramos?*


Anotamos las ofertas más asequibles en euros/kilo, tanto el valor de la oferta en sí como el precio por peso. Es decir que buscamos la oferta que tenga los euros por kilo más baja y apuntamos este valor, así como el precio del pack que tiene esta oferta.
Un ejemplo: si en el supermercado C vemos que hay dos ofertas de bolsas de naranjas, una de 6 euros por 3 kilos y otra de 5 euros por dos kilos, nos fijamos en que la de 6 euros ofrece naranjas a 2 euros/kilo y la de 5 euros ofrece naranjas a 2,5 euros/kilo.
Nos quedaremos la oferta de 6 euros y anotaremos en la tabla para el ranking de la cesta básica del supermercado C esta oferta; en la tabla para la comparación de precios en evolución, anotaremos para el supermercado C los 2 euros/kilo.
*¿Por qué hacemos esto?*
Porque muchos supermercados utilizan las ofertas de menor precio por kilo para fabricar las ofertas más abundantes y caras, y en cambio disfrazan de baratas ofertas que en realidad esconden una relación euros por kilo baste superior.
Es una práctica perfectamente legal y de hecho en ocasiones puede se útil al consumidor si quiere acumular producto de una determinada oferta. Por ejemplo, si se nos ofrece una merluza muy barata pero la oferta nos obliga a comprarla entera y pesa entre 3 y 4 kilos. Lo mismo ocurre con frecuencia con el salmón.
Una opción es congelar el pescado e ir disponiendo de él, pero pensamos que en tal caso el o la compradora debe tener el derecho a acceder a porciones menores y si quiere más, comprar varios packs.
Y en el caso de productos no congelables, en muchas ocasiones partes de las ofertas de este tipo terminan estropeándose. Por lo tanto, penalizamos esta práctica en el ranking para gravar la cesta básica del supermercado que la practique.
De este modo, Hipercor, que suma 59,85 euros por una pieza de merluza que está a 11 euros el kilo, pasa de ser el cuarto supermercado más barato del ranking a ser el más caro.
Lo mismo le sucede a Eroski con su oferta de salmón a 36 euros y que le quita el quinto puesto y lo deja en séptimo lugar. Y similar situación sufre Alcampo, que pasa a ser el segundo más caro.


*Usamos la cesta básica promedio ponderada*

No obstante, en el cálculo de la cesta básica promedio, que es la que calculamos interanualmente y trimestralmente, estos datos, cuando son extremos, se sustituyen por la media del resto de supermercados en el producto en cuestión, para tener *una cesta básica media más realista y ponderada*.






























El precio de la compra de frescos en supermercados online sube un 62,9% en un año, según el Observatorio de ConsumoClaro


Los que permiten hacer la compra de frescos más barata son Bonpreu, Ulabox, Hipercor y Caprabo, mientras que los que tienen precios más elevados son Alcampo, Consum y Mercadona




www.eldiario.es






*VENDIDO!!!!*


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> OP es usted un miserable y un palmero de vaya a saber qué gentuza para negar la evidencia.



¿Estás negando los precios de un supermercado? Pero qué idiotas sois en este foro y, por extensión, en este país.



nuevacuentapculpacalopez dijo:


> No me voy a leer la lista pero paso por aquí para poner lo que costaban las Galletas Gullón Digestive Choco el año pasado 1,29 euros y lo que han pasado a costar este año 1,85 euros.



Uf. Precios de Suiza. Habrá que emigrar a Berna el año que viene, a este paso.



Karlb dijo:


> ¿El enlace que te puse con el incremento de precio de los huevos tampoco te sirve?



No. Es que tienes que justificar que en España los supermercados están a precios de Mónaco, ¿sabes? Y como ya ves que no sólo no es así, sino que tampoco subieron con la magnitud que se dice en este foro, yo que tú lo dejaría.

O puedes insistir, ¿eh? Quizá encuentras algún enlace que demuestre que esa lista de precios es falsa. Quién sabe : )



estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Al vendido le están dando hasta en el cielo de la boca, pero continua...como buen vendido y arrastrado.
> 
> *El precio de la compra de frescos en supermercados online sube un 62,9% en un año, según el Observatorio de ConsumoClaro*
> 
> ...



Sigues queriendo pelearte con la lista de precios de un supermercado real, ¿eh?

Me hace gracia que seas tan subnormal profundo, pero tan rematadamente subnormal, que tu cerebro de mosquito priorice lo que diga una web (encima Lo Diario, que es de risa) a la realidad de un supermercado.

Eres el clásico memo que le da más credibilidad a la previsión meteorológica del televisor que a lo que ve por la ventana.

Así de subnormales son mis compatriotas. Es una lástima.


----------



## ueee3 (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



No entiendo. Estás diciendo que SÍ ha aumentado.


----------



## Risitas (2 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Refrescos demigrantes del Lidl...0.55 a 1 euro..



eso es por la ley de las bebidas gaseosas


----------



## larry_83 (2 Nov 2022)

Post patrocinado por el ministerio de consumo gobierno de España


----------



## Maestroscuroo (2 Nov 2022)

Los Nachos no sólo han subido sino que han disminuido su contenido. Combo doble.


----------



## adal86 (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Esto pasa, chicos, cuando entrais demasiado a Burbuja.
> 
> A este le está dando un parraque al ver que los precios de un supermercado se le han vuelto negacionistas. Atención:
> 
> ...



Venga, voy a escribir un último mensaje, voy a imaginar que esto es serio y que este tiparraco no se está quedando conmigo, y por supuesto que no es un vendido podemita o de vete a saber quién.

A ver, yo no sé cuánto realmente han subido los alimentos en un súper, no sé si un 10, un 20 o un 30%, PERO ES QUE AL FINAL ESO ES CASI LO DE MENOS.

El problema está en los productores, que les está subiendo la luz, el agua, EL COMBUSTIBLE y alguna materia prima para obtener su producto, como por ejemplo el pienso. Y el problema es que esa subida no la están viendo compensadas con más ventas, más bien casi que están vendiendo menos. Se están cerrando grandes empresas (JSP), se está yendo gente a la calle, en fin, se está destruyendo tejido productivo, y eso a la larga traerá precios mas altos, paro y pobreza en general.

Por supuesto, obviamente es una putada pagar las cosas más caras, pero ver el problema desde esa única perspectiva es no verlo en su conjunto.

Y nada, te puedes ir a la mierda con tus tablas echas ad hoc. Hay que ser hdlgp para negar eso por...¿favorecer al PSOE?, ¿por 20 céntimos el mensaje? Todo no vale. En fin...


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Gracias. Es una lista que hice en 2019 comparando supermercados (_lonchafinismo_) para ver dónde tenía que comprar lo más barato:
> 
> Son del 8 de junio de 2019:
> 
> ...



Te acabo de poner el de sobre de chorizo que ha subido a 1,70 de 1,35 y todos los embutidos han subido en la misma proporción. Yo veo una lista viciada de productos muy escogidos. De los quesos que pones ni uno solo es un queso normal. Los precios de la verdura depende mucho de la temporada, por loq ue varían muchas veces en el mismo año.

No veo embutidos, ni carne, ni pescado, no te cuento lo que ha subido la bollería industrial, eso de comida, porque también han subido los productos de limpieza e higiene, en tu casa se ve que no laváis la ropa, ni limpiáis. 

Si yo te hiciese la misma lista solo con embutidos, carne, bolleria, colas o refrescos, precocinados (las pizzas tarradellas ya estan a 2,70 €, , aceites, latunes, etc.....del susto te tiras de cabeza de un puente.

Yo hago la compra cada semana, se lo que han subido los precios de lo que compro, porque me duele en mi bolsillo. Y no compramos pijadas de esas que compras, si no carne (cerdo, pollo y pavo, al ternera en la carniceria), embutidos, quesos (de los normales), algo precocinado y enlatado, las verduras y hortalizas las suelo comprar en el mercado o en fruterías, productos de limpieza e higiene,..........y te puedo asegurar que como compramos mas o menos siempre los mismos productos sabemos perfectamente cuanto han subido de precio.

Otra cosa es que tú te autoconvenzas de otra cosa, pero eso no es un problema del foro, es un problema exclusivamente tuyo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> PERO ES QUE AL FINAL ESO ES CASI LO DE MENOS.



Claro. Lo importante aquí es que la realidad no os estropee los hilos que se inventan en el foro. Todavía estás en cortocircuito. Da hasta pena leerte.



ueee3 dijo:


> No entiendo. Estás diciendo que SÍ ha aumentado.



El segundo párrafo de mi hilo es clave para entender lo demás.




larry_83 dijo:


> Post patrocinado por el ministerio de consumo gobierno de España



Para nada. Si los expertos en mentiras sois la horda de usuarios de Burbuja que os inventais hilos día sí, día también.

Le estais quitando el trabajo a la PSOE. ¿A cuánto iba a estar este invierno la gasofa? ¿Cuándo dices que iba a quedarse Europa sin gas? ¿Cuándo van a pasar todas esas cosas que sólo pasan en este foro?

Sois unos miserables que os regodeais en la miseria a base de proyecciones mentales. Y este hilo ha sido como darle una patada a un avispero.



y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Y no compramos pijadas de esas que compras, si no carne



Claro. Porque la carne no es una pijada. Es tan esencial como el agua mineral. Es como lo de las napolitanas del Lidl que decía el otro.

Pon tu lista de precios de 2019 y deja de darle vueltas al asunto.



y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Otra cosa es que tú te autoconvenzas de otra cosa, pero eso no es un problema del foro, es un problema exclusivamente tuyo.



Sí. Me convenzo de los hechos que yo mismo veo y compruebo, y no me convencen las historietas falsas que vendeis en este foro todos los putos días : )


----------



## jimmyjump (2 Nov 2022)

Ostia el OP, espero que no hayas estudiado economía, porque menudo experto en econometría y cuentas nacionales


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Ostia el OP, espero que no hayas estudiado economía, porque menudo experto en econometría y cuentas nacionales



Cierto. Me quedo con tus hilos de economía, esos donde defecas un texto donde no eres capaz ni de citar la fuente, y tu aportación econométrica y tu experiencia en cuentas nacionales se limitan a aportar un "Guanoooooooooo" al título, como análisis sesudo:





__





Economía: - Guanoooooooooo: Las insolvencias concursales crecen un 103% en septiembre, en el año se incrementan un 14%


Crédito y Caución | De acuerdo con el seguimiento de los procesos concursales publicados en el BOE que realiza Iberinform, el tejido empresarial registró en septiembre un aumento interanual del 103% de las insolvencias empresariales. En el conjunto del año acumulan un incremento del 14%. Los...




www.burbuja.info





Lo tuyo sí que es digno de un foro de economía.


----------



## NIKK (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...


----------



## noseyo (2 Nov 2022)

Es el día de putos anormales entre este y el de las vacunas , escoria de mierda


----------



## ueee3 (2 Nov 2022)

A ver, explícame. Has dicho tú mismo "El precio por gramo de esta lista aumentó menos de un puto 20% en TRES años.". E incluso dices que en 2021 bajó. Por tanto en tiempos recientes ha aumentado mucho.

Tú mismo estás afirmando y dando datos de que en efecto la cesta de la compra ha subido.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> A ver, explícame. Has dicho tú mismo "El precio por gramo de esta lista aumentó menos de un puto 20% en TRES años.". E incluso dices que en 2021 bajó. Por tanto en tiempos recientes ha aumentado mucho.
> 
> Tú mismo estás afirmando y dando datos de que en efecto la cesta de la compra ha subido.



Te respondí en el mensaje anterior y fui bastante específico.


------------------------------------------


Por cierto. Análisis econométricos y cuentas nacionales, @jimmyjump. Aquí tienes lo que buscas. Este foro está sembrado de economistas, mira:



NIKK dijo:


>





noseyo dijo:


> Es el día de putos anormales entre este y el de las vacunas , escoria de mierda


----------



## adal86 (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Claro. Lo importante aquí es que la realidad no os estropee los hilos que se inventan en el foro. Todavía estás en cortocircuito. Da hasta pena leerte.
> 
> 
> El segundo párrafo de mi hilo es clave para entender lo demás.
> ...



¿Pero tú no echas gasolina, no pagas luz, no compras alimentos? ¿De dónde cojones sales, tío?

Pero si estamos todos hasta el puto cuello. Yo al menos, ganando más o menos bien, me veo apurado cada mes con la tremenda subida de casi todo. Una persona que gane mil o euros o mil doscientos y tenga que pagar los gastos de la casa no come carne fresca ni por nochebuena, ¿entonces qué cojones me estás contando? ¿Por qué mierdas haces eso, qué pretendes, a quién quieres engañar?

Pero es que es pura LÓGICA. Si sube la luz y el combustible, que son los ítems principales para la producción y transporte de cualquier mercancía, es lógico que suban las mercancías; no hay más.

En serio tío, qué pasada de post. Flipante. Y pensar que hay "personas" como este elemento en el gobierno diciendo paridas parecidas... Una pasada.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> En serio tío, qué pasada de post. Flipante.



Gracias.

Tuve suerte que encontré una lista de precios que hice en 2019 para poder dar cuenta de todas las memeces que se inventan en este foro, que ya parece Antena 3 Noticias. De hecho, *Antena 3 Noticias es la principal fuente de la que se nutre este foro, así que imagínate cómo están para hablar de inflación y economía*:







Más datos. Más hechos. Facts. Facts. Facts!


----------



## NIKK (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Te respondí en el mensaje anterior y fui bastante específico.
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> ...



Es que decir que la cesta de la compra está igual que hace dos años, hay que ser subnormal.


----------



## espada de madera (2 Nov 2022)

Para establecer un indicador de referencia incluye este subnormal en la cesta de la compra el taboulé, los arándanos congelados, los nachos y el tahini como productos básicos esenciales.

Aún así le sale de media un incremento del 20%. ¿Hay alguien aquí que cobrara el año pasado 2000 euros y le han subido el sueldo a 2400? Os ha llamado vuestro jefe y os ha dicho, ¿cómo está todo eh? Bueno vamos a subir un 20% a toda la plantilla. A gente que cobraba 3000 euros le han subido el sueldo a 4500 netos, lo normal.

En esta mierda de lista, sin embargo, sí que se puede ver que el aceite ha subido un 25%, de 4 euros a 5 euros un puto litro de aceite, yogures, frutas y verduras un 30% y las cebollas un 50%.

Y pone marca registrada el muy gilipollas. Si tengo en el ignore a este subnormal ya sabía yo que era por algo.


----------



## cimarrón (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## jimmyjump (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Cierto. Me quedo con tus hilos de economía, esos donde defecas un texto donde no eres capaz ni de citar la fuente, y tu aportación econométrica y tu experiencia en cuentas nacionales se limitan a aportar un "Guanoooooooooo" al título, como análisis sesudo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La fuente es crédito y caución, tal y como pone en la primera línea del cuerpo del texto. El informe es de su filial iberinform. ¿Eres subnormal?


----------



## cebollin-o (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



Pues eso, que faltan DATOS.

La cesta no recoge productos básicos como la carne, pescado, leche o patatas.
Pones pan de pita o integral cuyo consumo es casi marginal.
Apenas hay fruta (sólo bananas cuyo precio ha aumentado un 38℅) y frutos rojos congelados.

También echo en falta fiambres y embutidos (la carne del pobre)
Y no veo la pasta por ningún lado.

En definitiva, se trata de una cesta NO representativa, de productos de consumo MINRITARIO, seleccionados personalmente por el sr GARZÓN para obtener el resultado DESEADO.


----------



## casaire (2 Nov 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> ¿Entendiste mi mensaje, hostelero de pacotilla? ¿He culpado yo a la hostelería?



Ves como eres tonto... Los hosteleros que venden?..Tornillos?. Si es que hay gente que no debería votar.


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



Veo tú lista de mierda, el supermercado donde la compras y entiendo la invasión de Polonia.

Merecéis todo lo que va a pasar.


----------



## Ciclosano (2 Nov 2022)

eres un hijo de puta manipulador y que sesga la realidad con tu cesta de productos minoritarios.


----------



## noseyo (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Te respondí en el mensaje anterior y fui bastante específico.
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> ...



Economistas , tu pisaste alguna tienda en los últimos meses , tú miras el recibo de la puta luz con la subida abusiva de la luz cuesta un 200% más producir que hace unos años , por decir puedes decir que la heroína tiene vitaminas tira para la TV que igual te hacen contrato patético y retrasado mental


----------



## parserito (2 Nov 2022)

Si me dice alguien como subir un pdf al foro, le meto un zasca al mongolo del op.


----------



## jimmyjump (2 Nov 2022)

parserito dijo:


> Si me dice alguien como subir un pdf al foro, le meto un zasca al mongolo del op.



Upload & Share PDF | DocDroid


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (2 Nov 2022)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Un +17% en un año en su propia cesta y aún le parece poco, al retrasado.
> Esta gente vota, claro....



Un 17.7%, casi un 18%
Cuatro años al 17.7 DUPLICA el precio de base.


----------



## fluffy (2 Nov 2022)

Estará ya dicho, pero vamos, que sólo hay que ir con asiduidad al supermercado para ver que los precios han subido, la mayoría un 50%.
También es verdad que parece que ya no suben tanto, o se han estabilizado. Al menos esa es mi percepción como vulgar comprador.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Nov 2022)

la subida de precios es un bulo


----------



## adal86 (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Tuve suerte que encontré una lista de precios que hice en 2019 para poder dar cuenta de todas las memeces que se inventan en este foro, que ya parece Antena 3 Noticias. De hecho, *Antena 3 Noticias es la principal fuente de la que se nutre este foro, así que imagínate cómo están para hablar de inflación y economía*:
> 
> ...



La carne por ejemplo ha subido una pasada. El conejo, que toda la vida de Dios estuvo rondando los 3-4 euros, lo compré hace un par de semana a 10 el kilo. El pescado, por ejemplo el bocinegro, en Alcampo lo vi hace como un mes a ¡18 eurazos!, cuando rara vez pasaba de los 10 euros. El cerdo ya ronda los 10 euros el kilo, cuando hace nada las chuletas las compraba a 3,50. El vacuno ha subido como un 30% en dos años. El queso a 25 euros el de dos kilos, cuando no llegaba a 20 hace dos años. Y así con un montón de cosas.

El que cría sus aves de corral para sus huevos y su carne, como hemos echo toda la vida aquí en mi pueblo, ahora paga unos 12 euros el saco de millo, cuando hace un año estaba a 8...

Todo eso aderezado con la subida estratosférica de la luz y del combustible...

Unes las dos cosas y da como resultado un retroceso enorme en la calidad de vida. Yo mismo lo noto en mi día a día. Ganando lo mismo o más que años pasados me veo mucho más apurado.

Pero bueno, allá cada uno. Tú defiendes lo que defiendes (serás del PSOE, o funcionario, o lo que sea); los demás tenemos con simplemente no creerte.

Lo que me parece triste es que la gente se prostituya de esa manera. Como el que niega cosas evidentes como la violencia de los extranjeros ilegales, o los asesinatos cometidos por mujeres, etcétera. Pero en fin, como digo, cada uno hace su papel según sus creencias y/o sus obligaciones partidistas.


----------



## _Suso_ (2 Nov 2022)

Le han dado ya sus veinte céntimos al que ha abierto el hilo?


----------



## PhilippBatz (2 Nov 2022)

Eres vegetariano?


----------



## espada de madera (2 Nov 2022)

parserito dijo:


> Si me dice alguien como subir un pdf al foro, le meto un zasca al mongolo del op.



joder macho pones en google compartir pdf y te salen mil

el que te ha dicho el conforero está bien, rápido y fácil de usar:





__





Upload & Share PDF | DocDroid


Upload and share PDF documents. Free & fast! No registration required.




www.docdroid.net





o si no convertirlo a imagen y subirlo como imagen:









Convertir PDF a imágenes JPG online


Esta herramienta permite convertir un archivo PDF en un conjunto de imágenes JPG optimizadas. Admite la conversión y descarga masiva.




pdftoimage.com





Pero qué zasca le vas a dar si ya se da un auto-zasca él.


----------



## aris (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Correcto.
> 
> Si para ti un 20% en tres años y en plena recesión global te parece "grave", ¿me puedes decir qué adjetivo reservas para la subida del peso argentino de 1 a 300 en veinte años?
> 
> Ya es por curiosidad, ¿eh? Por saber tu escala de valores a la hora de opinar.



Teniendo en cuenta que en 2009, año que cayó el PIB casi un 4% y los precios en vez de subir bajaron, pues sí, que recuerdo como fue la crisis de 2009 y me parece muy grave. 

Lo de Argentina no tiene adjetivos para ser descrito.


----------



## Paranoias75 (2 Nov 2022)

Otro sinverguenza al ignore, vaya nivel hay en el foro.


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Nov 2022)

Tendrían que fusilaros por estas cosas


----------



## Diek (2 Nov 2022)

De las pocas cosas que han bajado de precio, la avena, curiosamente...imagino que no vendrá de Ucrania.


----------



## Karlb (2 Nov 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Ves como eres tonto... Los hosteleros que venden?..Tornillos?. Si es que hay gente que no debería votar.



A ver anormal, yo he comentado sólo sobre el aumento de precios, sin señalar a nadie y comprendo perfectamente que si suben los precios al hostelero, el hostelero tenga que subírselo a los clientes o menuseros de corral como tu les llamas con desprecio, paleto. 
Y lo pago religiosamente cada día.


----------



## -Galaiko (2 Nov 2022)

Newtroll: La cesta de la compra se encarece: así han subido los precios de los alimentos en un año
Como estará la cosa para que los de Newtroll digan que la inflación en los alimentos en un año ha sido del 25%.
Ha subido todo entre 20 cnts y 1 euro , algunos productos mas, cuando haces la compra grande se nota, te sube 30 o 50 euros mas que hace un año.


----------



## parserito (2 Nov 2022)

No puedo subir el puto pdf porque "pesa demasiado", y pesa dos putos megas. Calvopez que asco de foro. Dos cosas: esta lista es de hace MESES. Ahora a saber cual es la subida. Segundo, no lo he escrito yo, lo pillé en twitter y no encuentro la cuenta que lo creó. Si la encuentro la pongo por aqui.































Aqui el pdf pa quien lo quiera: Subida Precios Mercadona


----------



## casaire (2 Nov 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> A ver anormal, yo he comentado sólo sobre el aumento de precios, sin señalar a nadie y comprendo perfectamente que si suben los precios al hostelero, el hostelero tenga que subírselo a los clientes o menuseros de corral como tu les llamas con desprecio, paleto.
> Y lo pago religiosamente cada día.



Calla "menusero": Pringao que va de menú en menú comiendo la oferta del día por 7 euros y se hincha a pan.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Pues eso, que faltan DATOS.
> 
> La cesta no recoge productos básicos como la carne, pescado, leche o patatas.
> Pones pan de pita o integral cuyo consumo es casi marginal.
> ...



No faltan datos. Mira, todo tu mensaje es un despropósito:

No existen productos "básicos". Lo que es "básico" para ti, para tu vecino no lo es.
La Coca Cola la veo en todos los carros de la compra. En todos. Y a mí me daría vergüenza llamarla bebida "básica".
No sé qué pan, de qué tipo, de qué semilla, y de qué marca no es "marginal" para ti.
Si en mi cesta ves poca fruta, te dará un jamacuco cuando estés en un supermercado observando la fruta que compran la mayoría de individuos. Si es que la llegas a ver.
En mi lista sí hay lácteos.
Conectando con el primer punto, ninguna lista es "representativa". 
Si algunos productos te parecen "marginales", deberían ser más caros que los productos "básicos", como tú lo dices. Así que los "productos básicos" muy seguramente habrán subido menos viendo que mis productos "marginales" subieron un 17,7% el €/kg en tres años.



Ciclosano dijo:


> eres un hijo de puta manipulador y que sesga la realidad con tu cesta de productos minoritarios.



Mi opinión es que en este foro sois una buena piara de hijos de puta manipuladores. Os pillo todos los días mintiendo, exagerando al máximo o inventando titulares en cada hilo a montones de hijos de puta como tú.

¿Tus cojones? Aquí los míos.



astur_burbuja dijo:


> Veo tú lista de mierda, el supermercado donde la compras y entiendo la invasión de Polonia.
> 
> Merecéis todo lo que va a pasar.



De todas las estupideces que respondieron para cambiar de tema, esta creo que es la mayor. Enhorabuena.



parserito dijo:


> Si me dice alguien como subir un pdf al foro, le meto un zasca al mongolo del op.



¿De verdad no sabes subir un PDF y pegar un enlace? Pocos "zasca" vas a dar, me parece.



jimmyjump dijo:


> La fuente es crédito y caución, tal y como pone en la primera línea del cuerpo del texto. El informe es de su filial iberinform. ¿Eres subnormal?



Noooo. No. Pero no soy tan inteligente como tú.

Tu análisis de "Guanooooooo" me pareció bastante sesudo. ¿En qué universidad estudiaste? ¿Stanford? ¿Cambridge? Tengo tanto que aprender de ti...



adal86 dijo:


> Lo que me parece triste es que la gente se prostituya de esa manera. Como el que niega cosas evidentes;



Ya te imagino viendo en Antena 3 Noticias diciendo que está lloviendo a cántaros en tu pueblo, ver por la ventana que está despejado y con el cielo azul y tú salir con paraguas a comprar el pan.



PhilippBatz dijo:


> Eres vegetariano?



Eso es correcto.




aris dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que en 2009, año que cayó el PIB casi un 4% y los precios en vez de subir bajaron, pues sí, que recuerdo como fue la crisis de 2009 y me parece muy grave.
> 
> Lo de Argentina no tiene adjetivos para ser descrito.



Pues debería tenerlo.

¿Sabes? En este hilo veo que se repite el mismo patrón que cuando los progres decían que en España había una pobreza galopante cuando gobernaba Rajoy. La electricidad, la alimentación, la vivienda... No faltaban las imágenes de gente buscando en contenedores.

Obviamente, negarles eso era arriesgado. No podías desmontar lo que a ellos les contaba el Grupo Planeta a través de su televisor.

Pues en este hilo pasó exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Karlb (2 Nov 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Calla "menusero": Pringao que va de menú en menú comiendo la oferta del día por 7 euros y se hincha a pan.



11 euros de media al día y entre 17 y 22 los fines de semana. Si no tuvieras menuseros como yo, no estrías ni fregando platos. Paletazo.


----------



## Scarjetas (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



Buenas, los productos que pones en tu tabla, no se corresponden con lo que yo consumo, eso para empezar. 
Luego aparte, echo en falta muchos productos, me recuerdas al Tezanos. Esa tabla tuya, no me vale una mierda. Yo consumo productos de calidad, no mierdas de supermercados soviéticos.


----------



## randomizer (2 Nov 2022)

SAMOANO, QUE TE DEN POR EL ANO


----------



## parserito (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿De verdad no sabes subir un PDF y pegar un enlace? Pocos "zasca" vas a dar, me parece.



Llevo usando internet desde el año 2000. Se perfectamente como subir un pdf, pero quería subirlo al foro, no a un servidor externo. Ahi tienes tu zasca, un poco mas arriba.


Aunque realmente era innecesario: tu mismo dices que ha subido un 20%. Te contradices solito, no te hago falta para nada.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

parserito dijo:


> Llevo usando internet desde el año 2000. Se perfectamente como subir un pdf, pero quería subirlo al foro, no a un servidor externo. Ahi tienes tu zasca, un poco mas arriba.
> 
> 
> Aunque realmente era innecesario: tu mismo dices que ha subido un 20%. Te contradices solito, no te hago falta para nada.



Si llevas "usando Internet desde el año 2000" ¿en qué hilo de Burbuja viste tú un PDF adjunto?

Enhorabuena por la lista que confeccionas. La puse en mi hilo principal. Merece ser leída por todo el mundo y te contesté ahí.

Muy, muy bien. España muere de hambre por esa subida del 40% de comida para perros y collares anti insectos, ¿eh?


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...




Estos son los datos de la OCU. Usan una cesta de la compra tipo y lo miden en cientos de supermercados.

Que alguno mire si he patinado en algún año.

*21,5% de aumento en 8 años. de 2014 a 2022*


2015 -0,2
2016 0,7
2017 0,1
2018 1,9
2019 0,3
2020 2,8
2021 0,4
2022 15,2 (14,4 según el INE)










Los supermercados más baratos


Estudio anual de OCU sobre precios en supermercados. Los índices de precios de 1.180 supermercados de toda España con los establecimientos y cadenas más caros y más baratos.




www.ocu.org




En este enlace habla de los aumentos en 2015 y 2016

Se pueden ahorrar 933€ en la cesta de la compra según OCU #


Los precios han subido con respecto a 2015, de media lo han hecho un 0,7%, frente a la bajada del 0,2% del año pasado


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> y los huevos, el arroz, pasta, pan de molde?



Olvidé recordarte que los huevos, la pasta y el pan están en la lista. Si es que hay que leer antes de responder : )


----------



## Karlb (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No faltan datos. Mira, todo tu mensaje es un despropósito:
> 
> No existen productos "básicos". Lo que es "básico" para ti, para tu vecino no lo es.
> La Coca Cola la veo en todos los carros de la compra. En todos. Y a mí me daría vergüenza llamarla bebida "básica".
> ...



Para ti los cereales no son básicos, excepto la avena y los huevos tampoco.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Para ti los cereales no son básicos, excepto la avena y los huevos tampoco.



Pues están en mi lista. Y los huevos también.

Este hilo está siendo muy interesante porque pone de relieve que la mayoría no lee absolutamente nada antes de responder.

Imagínate a esa gente haciendo valoraciones macroeconómicas. Te cagas.


----------



## jkaza (2 Nov 2022)

Felicidades op, te lo has ganado!


----------



## Karlb (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Pues están en mi lista. Y los huevos también.
> 
> Este hilo está siendo muy interesante porque pone de relieve que la mayoría no lee absolutamente nada antes de responder.
> 
> Imagínate a esa gente haciendo valoraciones macroeconómicas. Te cagas.



Y en los enlaces que yo te puse también. Hay diferencias. ¿Quién no dice la verdad?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Felicidades op, te lo has ganado!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1248882



Gracias.

Quise poner los precios de Consum (que también los tengo) pero me daba pereza. Me centré en Mercadona porque sé que agita muchas pasiones.



Karlb dijo:


> Y en los enlaces que yo te puse también. Hay diferencias. ¿Quién no dice la verdad?



¿Cuál es "la verdad"? ¿Lo de Suiza?


----------



## parserito (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Si llevas "usando Internet desde el año 2000" ¿en qué hilo de Burbuja viste tú un PDF adjunto?
> 
> Enhorabuena por la lista que confeccionas. La puse en mi hilo principal. Merece ser leída por todo el mundo y te contesté ahí.
> 
> Muy, muy bien. España muere de hambre por esa subida del 40% de comida para perros y collares anti insectos, ¿eh?



Es verdad, comparado a la fruta congelada y al tahini, no hay color, claro xD

Pero si es que tu solo te quitas la razon. En el titulo hablas del falso mito de la subida y en tu propia lista pones subidas del 130 a las espinacas, 47 a la cebolla, 28 a las lentejas, 25 a la pasta, 50 al pimiento y al pepino, 25 el aceite....

Tu solo te destruyes. Ya lo he dicho, no te hago falta, el zasca te lo das tu solo. Todo un crack. Genio y figura.


----------



## Don Redondón (2 Nov 2022)

parserito dijo:


> No puedo subir el puto pdf porque "pesa demasiado", y pesa dos putos megas. Calvopez que asco de foro. Dos cosas: esta lista es de hace MESES. Ahora a saber cual es la subida. Segundo, no lo he escrito yo, lo pillé en twitter y no encuentro la cuenta que lo creó. Si la encuentro la pongo por aqui.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1248838
> Ver archivo adjunto 1248839
> ...



pufff, está desactualizada a tope.

metele un 10% minimo de subida a todo, el aceite de girasol de 9 está ya en 15 y algo


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

parserito dijo:


> Es verdad, comparado a la fruta congelada y al tahini, no hay color, claro xD
> 
> Pero si es que tu solo te quitas la razon. En el titulo hablas del falso mito de la subida y en tu propia lista pones subidas del 130 a las espinacas, 47 a la cebolla, 28 a las lentejas, 25 a la pasta, 50 al pimiento y al pepino, 25 el aceite....
> 
> Tu solo te destruyes. Ya lo he dicho, no te hago falta, el zasca te lo das tu solo. Todo un crack. Genio y figura.



No, hombre. Quién va a comer fruta pudiendo comer collares anti insectos y paté de perros.

Sobre el tema de "la razón", como dije en muchos mensajes, al inicio del hilo explico la naturaleza del mismo. Como la mayoría no leeis nada (pero nada), pues os quedais con los titulares.

Por eso os la meten por el culo cada día en el foro con una mentira detrás de otra : )


----------



## grom (2 Nov 2022)

aris dijo:


> a ver si lo entiendo, según el autor de este post que suban los precios un 20% no es grave.... y eso suponiendo que las tablas están bien.



Lo has entendido perfectamente. 
"No se de que os quejais si los precios de mi lista de basura embotada SOLO han subido un 18%. Gracias Sanchez"


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Nov 2022)

Buen trabajo, pero... esos números no son nada buenos...


----------



## jimmyjump (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No faltan datos. Mira, todo tu mensaje es un despropósito:
> 
> No existen productos "básicos". Lo que es "básico" para ti, para tu vecino no lo es.
> La Coca Cola la veo en todos los carros de la compra. En todos. Y a mí me daría vergüenza llamarla bebida "básica".
> ...



Universidad de Zaragoza. No hace falta ir a Oxford para saber leer


AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No faltan datos. Mira, todo tu mensaje es un despropósito:
> 
> No existen productos "básicos". Lo que es "básico" para ti, para tu vecino no lo es.
> La Coca Cola la veo en todos los carros de la compra. En todos. Y a mí me daría vergüenza llamarla bebida "básica".
> ...



Los " productos básicos" están definidos en el ecoicop del IPCA, que es el índice que se utiliza para comparar distintos países europeos


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (2 Nov 2022)

En esa mierda de cesta no hay un puto producto fresco, ni cosas que uno compra por higiene básica.

Si eso es todo lo que comes no me extraña nada que no te dé para darte cuenta de que te han bajado el tamaño del bote un 30%.


----------



## jimmyjump (2 Nov 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> En esa mierda de cesta no hay un puto producto fresco, ni cosas que uno compra por higiene básica.
> 
> Si eso es todo lo que comes no me extraña nada que no te dé para darte cuenta de que te han bajado el tamaño del bote un 30%.



El op es mugremita


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (2 Nov 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> El op es mugremita



Jajajajaja. Eso explica muchas cosas.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> En esa mierda de cesta no hay un puto producto fresco, ni cosas que uno compra por higiene básica.
> 
> Si eso es todo lo que comes no me extraña nada que no te dé para darte cuenta de que te han bajado el tamaño del bote un 30%.



La mitad de la lista son productos frescos. Un día tengo que abrir un hilo sobre lo redomadamente analfabetos que sois la mayoría en este foro.

Total: no os vais ni a enterar porque no sabeis leer : )



jimmyjump dijo:


> Universidad de Zaragoza. No hace falta ir a Oxford para saber leer
> 
> Los " productos básicos" están definidos en el ecoicop del IPCA, que es el índice que se utiliza para comparar distintos países europeos



¿Y para saber escribir adónde hay que ir? Para poder hacer un análisis tan sesudo como lo de "Guanooooooo". Yo también quiero.

Por cierto, ¿eso de los productos "básicos" que definen unos señores autodenominados IPCA no será cómo la Academia de Pediatría de EEUU que recomienda inyectar 39 dosis a niños de menos de 10 años? Es que eso de lo que digan ciertas instituciones... ¿verdad?



jimmyjump dijo:


> El op es mugremita



No, hombre. Si la mayoría en este foro son rogelios. Pero mayoría aplastante.

De todas formas, los podémicos son retrasados mentales todos, como la gente que hace análisis macroeconómicos con palabras como "Guanooooo". ¿Conoces a alguno?



astur_burbuja dijo:


> La lista de la compra del OP ni con la boca del Risto.



Pon la tuya.


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Nov 2022)

La lista de la compra del OP ni con la boca del Risto.


----------



## cebollin-o (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



La única información relevante que facilita es la lista de CMs a sueldo del ministerio, dando las gracias al final del mensaje.


----------



## Blackmoon (2 Nov 2022)

OP puto mentiroso...
Pago muchísimo más en compras que hace dos años


----------



## adal86 (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No faltan datos. Mira, todo tu mensaje es un despropósito:
> 
> No existen productos "básicos". Lo que es "básico" para ti, para tu vecino no lo es.
> La Coca Cola la veo en todos los carros de la compra. En todos. Y a mí me daría vergüenza llamarla bebida "básica".
> ...



Pero es que tu lista es tramposa. Tiene tantas trampas que es que casi no merece la pena ni comentarlo. Pero es que aún así, con todo lo tramposa y con malos fines que está echa, da la razón al que se queja de altos precios. Según tu lista, de 2019 hasta hoy la comida a subido nada más y nada menos que ¡un 17%!, en uno de los países con la renta per cápita más baja de Europa y un paro del 13,% (oficial). Qué esa subida se la coma un danés, que gana de media unos 2500 euros al mes, pssss, pero un español...que cada mes está al límite de todo con sus mierda de sueldos de 1200 euros (el que trabaja...). 

Pero venga, vamos a seguirte el juego, que tengo un ratito antes de irme a leer. Vamos a ver. 

Lo primero. La tabla la haces con productos del Mercadona, y yo y muchos millones de españoles no compramos en el Mercadona, sino que compramos en otras grandes superficies, o, como es mi caso, en una pequeña cadena que tiene los precios del Mercadona multiplicados por 3...(vivo en un pueblo de mil habitantes).

Lo segundo. Mezclas aceite de oliva, que está bien puesto, porque es algo que usa todo el puto mundo, con cosas como tahini (3,6 de subida), té chai (7,7 de subida), taboule (8,3 de subida) y salsa guacamole (1,8 de subida), que son 4 productos que no usa ni Dios y que pervierten totalmente el resultado de la tabla.

Mira la poca razón que tienes, que aun intentando desmontar la hipótesis burbujista de que todo está por las nubes, vienes y pones aquí una tabla tramposa echa ad hoc, y consigues justo lo contrario de lo que pretendías. La tabla te da como resultado, después de trampear, de poner productos de mierda como la salsa guacamole, de coger como referencia una tienda con precios super estables por su poderío negociador, nada más y nada menos que todo un 17% de subida en un país que está en la auténtica mierda económica y con una gente que ni de casualidad ha visto compensado ese 17% en aumento de sueldo. (Si a la ecuación añadimos el aumento de la luz y el combustible ya es que simplemente se nos queda una película de terror).


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La mitad de la lista son productos frescos. Un día tengo que abrir un hilo sobre lo redomadamente analfabetos que sois la mayoría en este foro.
> 
> Total: no os vais ni a enterar porque no sabeis leer : )



Tomates, cebollas, zanahorias, pimiento rojo y huevos.

Pregúntale a tu mami cuánto le cuesta el pescado y la carne cuando te traiga el colacao.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Tomates, cebollas, zanahorias, pimiento rojo y huevos.
> 
> Pregúntale a tu mami cuánto le cuesta el pescado y la carne cuando te traiga el colacao.



Es que la lista me la hice yo porque yo me hago la compra desde que soy adolescente.

Tendrás que preguntarle a tu mami cuánto cuesta el Cola Cao y el pescado. Yo es que no compro nada de eso : )

Hay más producto fresco en la lista. No te detengas. Pero tampoco hace falta que leas el hilo, que veo que a ti te dicen "leer" y marcas la casilla del "No".


----------



## jimmyjump (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La mitad de la lista son productos frescos. Un día tengo que abrir un hilo sobre lo redomadamente analfabetos que sois la mayoría en este foro.
> 
> Total: no os vais ni a enterar porque no sabeis leer : )
> 
> ...



Eres definitivamente un puto ignorante


----------



## Big_Lanister (2 Nov 2022)

Lo metemos en el ignore?


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Es que la lista me la hice yo porque yo me hago la compra desde que soy adolescente.
> 
> Tendrás que preguntarle a tu mami cuánto cuesta el Cola Cao y el pescado. Yo es que no compro nada de eso : )
> 
> Hay más producto fresco en la lista. No te detengas. Pero tampoco hace falta que leas el hilo, que veo que a ti te dicen "leer" y marcas la casilla del "No".



No tengo tiempo para leer tus rebuznos. Aunque igual cuando tenga algo me lo leo entero solo para reírme un rato.

Tampoco debes comprar detergente ni papel higienico. Entiendo que lo robaras en el bar de abajo.

El queso y el zumo de naranja no son productos frescos. Por si acaso esa es la tontería que no he leído.


----------



## grom (2 Nov 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No entiendo. Estás diciendo que SÍ ha aumentado.



No lo entiendes porque escribe para votantes del psoe.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

grom dijo:


> No lo entiendes porque escribe para votantes del psoe.



En efecto; y, como tales, hicieron lo que era predecible: responder al hilo sin leerlo primero. Propio de socialistas. Propio de subnormales profundos.



jimmyjump dijo:


> Eres definitivamente un puto ignorante



¡Tengo tanto que aprender de ti!

Ay. Es que me lo quiero enmarcar:





__





Economía: - Guanoooooooooo: Las insolvencias concursales crecen un 103% en septiembre, en el año se incrementan un 14%


Crédito y Caución | De acuerdo con el seguimiento de los procesos concursales publicados en el BOE que realiza Iberinform, el tejido empresarial registró en septiembre un aumento interanual del 103% de las insolvencias empresariales. En el conjunto del año acumulan un incremento del 14%. Los...




www.burbuja.info





¿Cuántos años de carrera dices para ese análisis?

_Guanooooooo_

Sintético. Sesudo. Sintáctico. Demoledor. Macroeconómico.



Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> No tengo tiempo para leer



La buena excusa del analfabeto.

Es lo que habeis hecho todos en el hilo, con minúsculas excepciones: opinar sin leer.

Un país lleno de cracks. ¡Gente preparadísima! ¿Por qué ganará la PSOE siempre, habiendo tanta gente que opina sin leer? ¡Es rarísimo!

: )



Big_Lanister dijo:


> Lo metemos en el ignore?



¡Voy!


----------



## grom (2 Nov 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Es que decir que la cesta de la compra está igual que hace dos años, hay que ser subnormal.



Es que no dice eso.
Dice que su lista de la compra de mierda embotada ha subido un 18%.

Lo que sorprende y confunde es el tono de agradecimiento a Sánchez.


----------



## remosinganas (2 Nov 2022)

el op ha estado en coma?


----------



## jimmyjump (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> En efecto; y, como tales, hicieron lo que era predecible: responder al hilo sin leerlo primero. Propio de socialistas. Propio de subnormales profundos.
> 
> 
> ¡Tengo tanto que aprender de ti!
> ...



¿El resto del título no lo lees porque tienes problemas cognitivos? *Las insolvencias concursales crecen un 103% en septiembre, en el año se incrementan un 14%*


----------



## BlackFriar (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿Pagas por tus bocadillos de ojete de rana lo mismo que en Suiza? ¡Pobrecito!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*En resumen... todos somos idiotas salvo tu.
Pues que te vaya bien en tu mundo de fantasia, y con tu cesta de la compra de ficción...*


----------



## burbujero.23 (2 Nov 2022)

Pues hombre. Un 10*100 anual cuando los salarios como mucho aumentan un 1*100....


A eso sumale gasolina, luz etc.
Si gastabas 1000 euros al mes, significa que ahora gastas 1300 euros. 
A muchos eso le come todo el ahorro


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

burbujero.23 dijo:


> Pues hombre. Un 10*100 anual cuando los salarios como mucho aumentan un 1*100....
> 
> 
> A eso sumale gasolina, luz etc.
> ...





Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> @AmericanSamoa depende de lo que compres, hay cosas que como tú dices han subido muy poco, como es el caso de los sandwiches, de 1,50€ a 1,60€
> 
> Pero yo te aseguro que he visto los croissants de 1,20€ a 2,40€
> 
> La demanda del producto influye mucho



El hilo lo publico para contrarrestar las exageraciones de que los supermercados españoles se equiparan a los precios de un supermercado gourmet en Mónaco, y todos esos hilos hablando de una inflación galopante.

Además, cuando esta misma semana hice la compra en Lidl y están los precios de hace dos años prácticamente sin moverse.

Pero en Burbuja hay usuarios que quieren hacerme ver una ficción distinta a la realidad que yo vivo y, no sólo eso, hacerme creer que estoy pagando lo mismo que en Suiza, cuando mi propia lista de la compra en 2019 constata todo lo contrario.

De eso va el hilo. Pero como nadie lo lee, pues tenemos 14 páginas de gente respondiendo sin leer el porqué del hilo.


----------



## remosinganas (2 Nov 2022)

el op es tonto de paguita ....
al ignore por retrasaoooo


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (2 Nov 2022)

@AmericanSamoa depende de lo que compres, hay cosas que como tú dices han subido muy poco, como es el caso de los sandwiches, de 1,50€ a 1,60€

Pero yo te aseguro que he visto los croissants de 1,20€ a 2,40€

La demanda del producto influye mucho


----------



## pabloiseguro (2 Nov 2022)

Cierra el hilo, hombre, que das vergüenza ajena. La inflación no se calcula con tu cesta de la compra. Dos, en 1 año, la inflación, según tu cesta, es del 18 %, y solo en comida, ¿poco te parece? Que hables del 2019 es totalmente irrelevante, si metes 2018, 2017, etc. te saldrán resultados aún más favorables a tus tesis erradas, dirías que en 5 años la inflación ha sido solo de un 17 %, etc.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Cierra el hilo, hombre, que das vergüenza ajena. La inflación no se calcula con tu cesta de la compra. Dos, en 1 año, la inflación, según tu cesta, es del 18 %, y solo en comida, ¿poco te parece? Que hables del 2019 es totalmente irrelevante, si metes 2018, 2017, etc. te saldrán resultados aún más favorables a tus tesis erradas, dirías que en 5 años la inflación ha sido solo de un 17 %, etc.



¿Qué inflación? ¿Leíste el hilo?

¡Es broma! Ya sé que no : )


----------



## Digamelon (2 Nov 2022)

El OP tiene razón, lo que tenemos, de momento, es guano de chichinabo.


----------



## amigos895 (2 Nov 2022)

La madre que os parió... Ignorad al progre satánico faltón del OP, 15 páginas lleva el hilo  cada vez que este hilo sale en el principal muere 1000 gatitos


----------



## Estais_avisados (2 Nov 2022)

Que lastima de energía que consume el op para soilent green vales más, haznos un favor y donate a un restaurante chino cacho carne, tu avatar tiene uso tu mente ya no.. muere con dignidad y reciclate para el bien común.


----------



## Noksan (2 Nov 2022)

Yo compro básicamente los mismos productos desde hace años: carne, pescado, pasta, fruta, verdura, congelados, bebida, etc.
Los compro en los mismos sitios, fruta y verdura en fruterías y el resto, excepto pan y bollería, en hipers: Aldi, Ahorramás, Mercadona, Lidl y Supercor.
Tengo una memoria excelente y puedo asegurar que en la mayoría de los productos la subida ha sido por encima del 40%.
También he detectado que algunos precios, quizás en productos puntuales, suben unos céntimos todas las semanas: propoleo de 5.45 a 6.39, zumo de piña 100% de 1.65 a 2.07, una comida barata para mascotas de 2.70 a 2.90 en una semana en Ahorramás.
Tu hoja de Excel está bien, aunque le faltan muchos productos y aún así hay subidas brutales en algunas cosas


----------



## jimmyjump (2 Nov 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Cierra el hilo, hombre, que das vergüenza ajena. La inflación no se calcula con tu cesta de la compra. Dos, en 1 año, la inflación, según tu cesta, es del 18 %, y solo en comida, ¿poco te parece? Que hables del 2019 es totalmente irrelevante, si metes 2018, 2017, etc. te saldrán resultados aún más favorables a tus tesis erradas, dirías que en 5 años la inflación ha sido solo de un 17 %, etc.



Es que yo lo flipo. No sabe cómo funcionan los números índices ni cómo se muestran en las cuentas nacionales y va dando lecciones


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Es que yo lo flipo. No sabe cómo funcionan los números índices ni cómo se muestran en las cuentas nacionales y va dando lecciones



¿Cuándo viene el _guanoooooo_?

Te declaro Doctor en Economía oficial de este hilo por la Universidad de Zaragoza.







*Guanoooooooooo*


----------



## mordoriana (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Me faltan datos comparativos y consistentes ahí. Sensaciones y recuerdos VS datos reales.
> 
> 
> Evidentemente que atendí a eso. Pero, de nuevo, juegas a lo mismo que la mayoría de personas: poner la lupa en cosas específicas para ajustar un asunto al titular que a ti te interesa. ¿El precio del tabulé? Debátelo tú.
> ...




Por eso mismo no te hacemos caso. 

Ha subido el básico, lo cotidiano con más demanda.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

mordoriana dijo:


> Por eso mismo no te hacemos caso.
> 
> Ha subido el básico, lo cotidiano con más demanda.



¿No me haceis caso quienes? Aprende a citar un mensaje antes de responder, porque no se te entiende.

¿Ha subido qué "básico"? ¿Subió cuánto? ¿Qué datos tienes?

Menuda tarde de idiotas respondiendo sin aportar el menor dato que justifique vuestro apocalpisis financiero que tanto os gusta vender a algunos.


----------



## jimmyjump (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿No me haceis caso quienes? Aprende a citar un mensaje antes de responder, porque no se te entiende.
> 
> ¿Ha subido qué "básico"? ¿Subió cuánto? ¿Qué datos tienes?
> 
> Menuda tarde de idiotas respondiendo sin aportar el menor dato que justifique vuestro apocalpisis financiero que tanto os gusta vender a algunos.



¿Apocalipsis financiero? ¿Sufres dislexia?


----------



## frankie83 (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> En lugar de poner puntos suspensivos de forma indiscriminada, haz una lista. Debate con datos comparativos con algo de consistencia.
> 
> 
> Pon tu lista. Tus datos. Y aprende a hablar de un tema en lugar de enfocarte en datos específicos para montarte tu propia película.
> ...



El usuario ese abre un montón de hilos con la misma temática, lo mal que va España, lo caro que es todo etc


----------



## mordoriana (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿No me haceis caso quienes? Aprende a citar un mensaje antes de responder, porque no se te entiende.
> 
> ¿Ha subido qué "básico"? ¿Subió cuánto? ¿Qué datos tienes?
> 
> Menuda tarde de idiotas respondiendo sin aportar el menor dato que justifique vuestro apocalpisis financiero que tanto os gusta vender a algunos.




Básico leche de 0,60 a 0,87
Azúcar 0,90 a 1,35
Aceite ya lo sabes. 
Legumbres, si son buenas 10€ kg de buena, alubia del país. Las mexicanas no han subido tanto. 

Pollo de 1,99 kg a 3,90 Dalo por oferta. 

Lo sabes y me has entendido.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> ¿Apocalipsis financiero? ¿Sufres dislexia?



Me haces recordar tanto a las palabras de María Elvira Roca Barea:









María Elvira Roca Barea”. Analfabetos ha habido siempre, pero nunca habían salido de la universidad»


Una entrevista a tumba abierta con la autora de Imperiofobia y Leyenda Negra [Siruela], un libro donde se confrontan las ideas de imperio, leyenda negra e imperiofobia. La pluma de Roca Barea acome…




icsh.es







mordoriana dijo:


> Básico leche de 0,60 a 0,87
> Azúcar 0,90 a 1,35
> Aceite ya lo sabes.
> Legumbres, si son buenas 10€ kg de buena, alubia del país. Las mexicanas no han subido tanto.
> ...



Pues eso: que no lees el hilo. Otro "analfabete" más. Quince páginas preñadas de imbéciles que responden sin leer : )


----------



## Baltasar G thang (2 Nov 2022)

lo siento campeon, si una cosa tengo es memorizados los precios
al ignore te vas, bye


Noksan dijo:


> Yo compro básicamente los mismos productos desde hace años: carne, pescado, pasta, fruta, verdura, congelados, bebida, etc.
> Los compro en los mismos sitios, fruta y verdura en fruterías y el resto, excepto pan y bollería, en hipers: Aldi, Ahorramás, Mercadona, Lidl y Supercor.
> Tengo una memoria excelente y puedo asegurar que en la mayoría de los productos la subida ha sido por encima del 40%.
> También he detectado que algunos precios, quizás en productos puntuales, suben unos céntimos todas las semanas: propoleo de 5.45 a 6.39, zumo de piña 100% de 1.65 a 2.07, una comida barata para mascotas de 2.70 a 2.90 en una semana en Ahorramás.
> Tu hoja de Excel está bien, aunque le faltan muchos productos y aún así hay subidas brutales en algunas cosas



exacto, la hoja de excel esa no vale una mierda, como dice otro forero es cherry picking

yo tb compro siempre lo mismo en los mismos sitios y tb tengo los precios memorizados, y es lo que dices exactamente: subidas brootales salvo en 4 cosas contadas


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (2 Nov 2022)

No hay nada de carne, pescado, aceite, fruta, arroz, leche... es la lista más lamentable que he visto, ¿pesas 20kg? Debes tener déficit vitamínico y anemia como mínimo si es que te alimentas en base a esto.

Por cierto, ¿Cuanto subió entre 2017 y 2019? Ya te digo yo que menos, seguro que antes subía un 5% en tres años y ahora un 15% tirando por lo bajo.

Tu sueldo no crece al mismo ritmo ni de coña.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Nov 2022)

No hay mito verdadero, todo mito es falso.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (2 Nov 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> No hay nada de carne, pescado, aceite, fruta, arroz, leche... es la lista más lamentable que he visto, ¿pesas 20kg? Debes tener déficit vitamínico y anemia como mínimo si es que te alimentas en base a esto.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿Cuanto subió entre 2017 y 2019? Ya te digo yo que menos, seguro que antes subía un 5% en tres años y ahora un 15% tirando por lo bajo.
> 
> Tu sueldo no crece al mismo ritmo ni de coña.



exacto, subia infinitamente mas lento entre el 17 y el 19
lo sabe todo el mundo que haga la compra habitualmente, de ahi las respuestas que se esta llevando el OP


----------



## poppom (2 Nov 2022)

Op estás buscando trabajo en newtrola? Se te da bien


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Op estás buscando trabajo en newtrola? Se te da bien



Al menos en Newtrola citan alguna fuente. El imbécil de @Murray's se inventa que en España los supermercados están al nivel de precios de Suiza y los imbéciles como tú aplauden como focas : )



Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> No hay nada de carne, pescado, aceite, fruta, arroz, leche... es la lista más lamentable que he visto, ¿pesas 20kg? Debes tener déficit vitamínico y anemia como mínimo si es que te alimentas en base a esto.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿Cuanto subió entre 2017 y 2019? Ya te digo yo que menos, seguro que antes subía un 5% en tres años y ahora un 15% tirando por lo bajo.
> 
> Tu sueldo no crece al mismo ritmo ni de coña.



Lo que no hay es usuarios que lean la lista antes de responder y, muchísimo menos, el hilo antes de responder.

Porque sois el 90% de este foro (y el país entero) analfabetos. Lo vengo repitiendo como un loro. Pero... Así es : )

Una lástima, ¿no? Sólo con que en este país la gente supiese leer cambiarían a mejor tantas cosas...


----------



## poppom (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Al menos en Newtrola citan alguna fuente. El imbécil de @Murray's se inventa que en España los supermercados están al nivel de precios de Suiza y los imbéciles como tú aplauden como focas : )
> 
> 
> Lo que no hay es usuarios que lean la lista antes de responder y, muchísimo menos, el hilo antes de responder.
> ...



Tengo un titular para tu nuevo hilo.
Nunca va a pasar nada
Todo va bien, no se alarmen, 0 distopías di no al mal rollo


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Tengo un titular para tu nuevo hilo.
> Nunca va a pasar nada
> Todo va bien, no se alarmen, 0 distopías di no al mal rollo



Cómo os poneis las charos cuando las cosas no salen como vaticinais, ¿eh?

Fíjate si el foro es autoparódico gracias a hilos como este, que hasta los propios usuarios se burlan del "será en octubre".

Ni las charos como tú os tomais en serio ya. Eso sí: hay que ver cómo se os saltan los rulos cuando os llevan la contraria ; )


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Al menos en Newtrola citan alguna fuente. El imbécil de @Murray's se inventa que en España los supermercados están al nivel de precios de Suiza y los imbéciles como tú aplauden como focas : )
> 
> 
> Lo que no hay es usuarios que lean la lista antes de responder y, muchísimo menos, el hilo antes de responder.
> ...



Pero si la lista no tiene sentido, la he leído y no hay por donde cogerla.

Y te repito, antes de 2021 los precios apenas subían de un año a otro, teníamos años con deflación. 

Desde 2021 tenemos inflación, y en 2022 normalizando el 6% en la subyacente.

Normalmente el consumidor tiene una restricción presupuestaria (en la cual la renta salarial no ha subido en términos reales) y una temporal (o bien tus días han aumentado a 25h, o trabajas 12h, así que será siempre igual)


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Pero si la lista no tiene sentido, la he leído y no hay por donde cogerla.
> 
> Y te repito, antes de 2021 los precios apenas subían de un año a otro, teníamos años con deflación.
> 
> ...



La lista sí hay por dónde cogerla porque es mi cesta de la compra en 2019. No eres nadie para sentenciar qué lista de la compra es válida.

La realidad es que habeis intentado atacar el hilo por demasiados puntos diferentes:

Que si no hay productos frescos (sí los hay)
Que si sólo hay pijadas (¿cuáles?)
Que si la comida de perro subió un 50% (¿y?)
Que si menuda mierda de lista
Que si no sé qué amigo tiene una tienda de alimentación
Que si no sé quién dice no sé qué cosa
Que si no tengo tiempo de leer
Que si no tengo tiempo de aportar ninguna prueba
Montones de respuestas imbéciles, ataques desde ángulos muy distintos a un listado de precios real de un supermercado real, en una lista de la compra real.

Montones de imbéciles atacando a la realidad y quejándose y llorando en el hilo porque desmonta fácilmente que no: *en España los supermercados no tienen precios de Suiza y una subida de un 17% en tres años es una inflación de mierda* para vuestros hilos apocalípticos.

Esa es la tónica de este hilo. Tu respuesta ya es lo de menos porque sé que lees en diagonal.


----------



## jimmyjump (2 Nov 2022)

Vengo a joderle el hilo al anormal del OP

He sacado el índice IPCA de eurostat, con solo la comida y bebidas no alcohólicas, datos mensuales, desde mediados de 2019 hasta hace un mes y haciendo un cambio de base para que se vea mejor, podéis ver los resultados abajo a la derecha:


----------



## adal86 (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Al menos en Newtrola citan alguna fuente. El imbécil de @Murray's se inventa que en España los supermercados están al nivel de precios de Suiza y los imbéciles como tú aplauden como focas : )
> 
> 
> Lo que no hay es usuarios que lean la lista antes de responder y, muchísimo menos, el hilo antes de responder.
> ...



Ya te respondí que tu lista es una mierda. Una lista con cosas como guacamole, té de no sé qué, taboule o tahini (¿Qué mierdas es eso?) es una lista que no vale para nada, porque los precios de esas mierdas, que son productos minoritarios, pervierten el resultado.

Una persona seria, profesional, coherente, que no quiera engañar a nadie, diría: venga, vamos a hacer bien las cosas, voy a buscar cuáles son los 20 productos más consumidos en España por kilo/litro. Te saldría una cosa muy parecida a esto:

Patata, tomate, cebolla, naranja, pimiento, plátano, pollo, arroz, aceite de oliva, aceite de girasol, pollo, cerdo, vacuno, lentejas, calabaza, manzanas, lechugas, harina pan, harina trigo, azúcar y sal.

Y coges y haces la tabla con eso, y no engañas a nadie poniendo mierdas que no consume nadie como él tahini, el taboule, el guacamole y no sé qué más.

Pero no lo vas a hacer, porque se vería tu trampa y lo hijo de la gran puta y vendido que eres. Además de que eres un puto retrasado, un vendido y un gilipollas, que eres capaz de venir a un foro y engañar a cientos de personas con una mierda tabla ad hoc con tal de hacer un poco de propagando pro sistema/PSOE/PP.

Mierdas, vendido, miserable, gilipollas, tontolaba. Me río en tu cara, pedazo de mierdas, de lo vendido, miserable, rastrero, hijo de puta y gilipollas que eres.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Vengo a joderle el hilo al anormal del OP
> 
> He sacado el índice IPCA de eurostat, con solo la comida y bebidas no alcohólicas, y haciendo un cambio de base para que se vea mejor, podéis adivindar los resultados a la izquierda:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1248997



Muy esclarecedor. Vemos claramente en ese gráfico cómo España, Suiza y Mónaco ya están a la par en precios de supermercados.

Enhorabuena. Derribaste este hilo con una facilidad pasmosa.

¿Eres CEO de Deloitte o algo así?



adal86 dijo:


> Ya te respondí que tu lista es una mierda.



Tu cuenta, en general, hace honor a tu avatar. Qué añadir a eso. Desde ese lugar te expresas. Es lo que eres, y es el valor de tus palabras en relación a un hilo que ni siquiera leíste antes de responder.

¡De nada!


----------



## jimmyjump (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Muy esclarecedor. Vemos claramente en ese gráfico cómo España, Suiza y Mónaco ya están a la par en precios de supermercados.
> 
> Enhorabuena. Derribaste este hilo con una facilidad pasmosa.
> 
> ...



No he sacado los datos de Mónaco, ni tampoco hay de EEUU, pero vaya, que deberías pedir perdón a @Murray's


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La lista sí hay por dónde cogerla porque es mi cesta de la compra en 2019. No eres nadie para sentenciar qué lista de la compra es válida.
> 
> La realidad es que habeis intentado atacar el hilo por demasiados puntos diferentes:
> 
> ...



Pero vamos a ver máquina.

Si lees el hilo que criticas me verás criticando al OP por decir burradas.

Eso no quita que tu lista sea una mierda, porque lo es. No es representativa pq no hay Leche, carne, pescado y aceite. Supongo que eres vegetariano.

De los productos que compras el pan, tomates, pasta, pimientos y bananas son las que más suben, un 25-30%. 

Si no sabes que lo normal en la UE es que los precios NO SUBAN pues que voy a esperar de alguien que ve normal un 17% de inflación


----------



## jimmyjump (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿por qué no los sacaste? ¿No los encuentras?
> 
> Creo que @Murray's está disputándose contigo la medalla al Premio Nobel de Economía 2023 por el fantástico hilo que se marcó hoy.
> 
> Se os ve muy inteligentes a los dos. Eso hay que admitirlo.



PORQUE NO EXISTEN

https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/datab...okmarkId=3a5fbb5e-8660-436c-9643-4428b0913117


----------



## abbadon15 (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La lista sí hay por dónde cogerla porque es mi cesta de la compra en 2019. No eres nadie para sentenciar qué lista de la compra es válida.
> 
> La realidad es que habeis intentado atacar el hilo por demasiados puntos diferentes:
> 
> ...



no tenemos sueldos suizos para justificar eso precios.
A mi una bajada salarial del 17% me parece significativa


----------



## corolaria (2 Nov 2022)

Será así en Samoa.

Aquí, en un Lupa o un Día, suben los precios semana a semana.
Y muchos productos ya cuestan más del doble que hace medio año.

Ejemplo práctico en el Lupa: tarrina de mantequilla Pascual. Hace meses, sobre dos euros y pico. Hoy mismo, casi seis.
Si quieres sigo.


----------



## jimmyjump (2 Nov 2022)

abbadon15 dijo:


> no tenemos sueldos suizos para justificar eso precios.
> A mi una bajada salarial del 17% me parece significativa



¿Pero no ves que es un troll? Le acabo de reventar el hilo hace poco. En suiza tienen casi los mismos precios que en 2019 mientras que en hezpaña se han disparado


jimmyjump dijo:


> Vengo a joderle el hilo al anormal del OP
> 
> He sacado el índice IPCA de eurostat, con solo la comida y bebidas no alcohólicas, datos mensuales, desde mediados de 2019 hasta hace un mes y haciendo un cambio de base para que se vea mejor, podéis ver los resultados abajo a la derecha:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1248997


----------



## Juanchufri (2 Nov 2022)

Te habría salido mejor la jugada si defendieras lo contrario, porque trabajo sí le has pegado.


----------



## adal86 (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Muy esclarecedor. Vemos claramente en ese gráfico cómo España, Suiza y Mónaco ya están a la par en precios de supermercados.
> 
> Enhorabuena. Derribaste este hilo con una facilidad pasmosa.
> 
> ...



A ver, basura, en el momento en que tú haces una tabla supuestamente demostrativa de algo con cosas como "tahini", tú hilo simple y llanamente queda viciado, ya no vale, ya es mierda. Y no hace falta leer más.

Callarme la boca, hijo de puta. Busca los 20 productos más consumidos por peso en España y haz una tabla con eso. Si te da menos de un 20% te pido perdón y borro esta cuenta, que tiene 12 años. Es fácil.

Pero no lo vas a hacer, porque sabes que tengo razón. MIERDA DE TÍO, retrasado, gilipollas.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> No he sacado los datos de Mónaco, ni tampoco hay de EEUU, pero vaya, que deberías pedir perdón a @Murray's



¿por qué no los sacaste? ¿No los encuentras?

Creo que @Murray's está disputándose contigo la medalla al Premio Nobel de Economía 2023 por el fantástico hilo que se marcó hoy. España y los precios del supermercado gourmet de Mónaco. BRILLANTE.

Se os ve muy inteligentes a los dos. Eso hay que admitirlo.




Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Eso no quita que tu lista sea una mierda, porque lo es. No es representativa pq no hay Leche, carne, pescado y aceite. Supongo que eres vegetariano.



Ya respondí a otro que decía las mismas gilipolleces que tú:



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No existen productos "básicos". Lo que es "básico" para ti, para tu vecino no lo es.
> La Coca Cola la veo en todos los carros de la compra. En todos. Y a mí me daría vergüenza llamarla bebida "básica".
> No sé qué pan, de qué tipo, de qué semilla, y de qué marca no es "marginal" para ti.
> Si en mi cesta ves poca fruta, te dará un jamacuco cuando estés en un supermercado observando la fruta que compran la mayoría de individuos. Si es que la llegas a ver.
> ...



------------------------------------------


jimmyjump dijo:


> PORQUE NO EXISTEN
> 
> https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/datab...okmarkId=3a5fbb5e-8660-436c-9643-4428b0913117



¿No existen precios en Suiza, Mónaco y Luxemburgo? ¿Es que regalan los productos en los supermerados?

¡Esa sí que es buena! PREMIO NOBEL YA.



abbadon15 dijo:


> no tenemos sueldos suizos para justificar eso precios.
> A mi una bajada salarial del 17% me parece significativa



Si no tenemos "sueldos suizos", ¿cómo es que los precios de España son los mismos que los de Suiza, según muchos de vosotros?

Que, por cierto, en quince páginas aún nadie hizo dicha comparativa para demostrar que este hilo está errado : )


----------



## parserito (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No, hombre. Quién va a comer fruta pudiendo comer collares anti insectos y paté de perros.
> 
> Sobre el tema de "la razón", como dije en muchos mensajes, al inicio del hilo explico la naturaleza del mismo. Como la mayoría no leeis nada (pero nada), pues os quedais con los titulares.
> 
> Por eso os la meten por el culo cada día en el foro con una mentira detrás de otra : )



Eres tu quien dice una cosa en el titulo y acaba demostrando la contraria, soplagaitas.


----------



## jimmyjump (2 Nov 2022)

parserito dijo:


> Eres tu quien dice una cosa en el titulo y acaba demostrando la contraria, soplagaitas.









En España el incremento de precios desde junio de 2019 es el más alto de los países que ha mencionado (mira abajo a la derecha) y el subnormal del OP insiste en hacer el rídiculo


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

parserito dijo:


> Eres tu quien dice una cosa en el titulo y acaba demostrando la contraria, soplagaitas.



En efecto, acepto que para ti un 17% de una lista de la compra aleatoria como la mía te parece un "gran" aumento. Cómo no.

Ahora continúa la reflexión, porque *te quedaste a medias en dos temas base que toca el hilo* y que *ninguna maricona como tú que me responde se atreve a tocar*:

Dónde están esos precios de supermercado gourmet de Mónaco. *Una comparativa que demuestre tal cosa*.
Si para ti un 17% es un "gran" aumento, dime qué harás cuando la moneda se dispare un *TREINTA MIL POR CIENTO* como el peso argentino. ¿Te tirarás por el balcón? ¿A qué hora? Quiero estar para verlo : )


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Ya respondí a otro que decía las mismas gilipolleces que tú:



¿Yo soy el gilipollas?

Pues nada, mañana mismo llamo a la UE, Eurostat, Banco de España, al BCE, la FED y le digo que dejen de calcular el IPC, que elaborar una cesta de 220000 precios no es representativo porque @AmericanSamoa dice que no se puede hacer.

Segun tu lógica cualquier estadística social es una tontería "pq no me representa a mi, pese a que existan pautas de consumo específicas, o que la muestra sea grande, pero como 2 personas hacemos una cosa distinta pues a tomar por saco"


----------



## jimmyjump (2 Nov 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> ¿Yo soy el gilipollas?
> 
> Pues nada, mañana mismo llamo a la UE, Eurostat, Banco de España, al BCE, la FED y le digo que dejen de calcular el IPC, que elaborar una cesta de 220000 precios no es representativo porque @AmericanSamoa dice que no se puede hacer.
> 
> Segun tu lógica cualquier estadística social es una tontería "pq no me representa a mi, pese a que existan pautas de consumo específicas, o que la muestra sea grande, pero como 2 personas hacemos una cosa distinta pues a tomar por saco"



El IPCA que le he puesto y le desmonta el hilo tampoco le gusta


----------



## adal86 (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿por qué no los sacaste? ¿No los encuentras?
> 
> Creo que @Murray's está disputándose contigo la medalla al Premio Nobel de Economía 2023 por el fantástico hilo que se marcó hoy. España y los precios del supermercado gourmet de Mónaco. BRILLANTE.
> 
> ...



Pero hijo de puta, me cago en la reputisima madre que te parió. ¿Cómo que no existen productos básicos? ¿A tí te parieron por el culo, gilipollas? ¿Por qué crees que a un producto básico se le llama básico? ¿Por algo así como nebuloso, etéreo, abstracto, osea a gusto de cada uno? Un producto es básico porque es muy consumido. Punto. Entonces para saber cuáles son los productos básicos simplemente tienes que buscar en Google cuáles son los productos más consumidos en el país. Fácil, hasta para un comemierda como tú. Leche es básico, harina es básico, huevos es básico, pollo es básico, etcétera. Y eso es independiente del gusto y consumo de cada uno. ¿De verdad piensas que la gente es tan retrasada, hijo de la gran puta, maricon?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> ¿Yo soy el gilipollas?
> 
> Pues nada, mañana mismo llamo a la UE, Eurostat, Banco de España, al BCE, la FED y le digo que dejen de calcular el IPC, que elaborar una cesta de 220000 precios no es representativo porque @AmericanSamoa dice que no se puede hacer.
> 
> Segun tu lógica cualquier estadística social es una tontería "pq no me representa a mi, pese a que existan pautas de consumo específicas, o que la muestra sea grande, pero como 2 personas hacemos una cosa distinta pues a tomar por saco"



No, no, si antes de analizar "mi lógica", primero quiero que participes en los mismos puntos que estáis eludiendo todos en el hilo y que planteo aquí: 



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> En efecto, acepto que para ti un 17% de una lista de la compra aleatoria como la mía te parece un "gran" aumento. Cómo no.
> 
> Ahora continúa la reflexión, porque *te quedaste a medias en dos temas base que toca el hilo* y que *ninguna maricona como tú que me responde se atreve a tocar*:
> 
> ...



Adelante. Responde ; )


----------



## jimmyjump (2 Nov 2022)

Lo grave es que a pesar de la tremenda desinformación del OP, hay gente que se lo ha creído aun cuando los datos dicen lo contrario


----------



## ueee3 (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Te respondí en el mensaje anterior y fui bastante específico.
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> ...



No lo fuiste. Si te refieres a que sólo querías refutar al que dice que España ahora es Luxemburgo en materia de precios, parece que hiciste clickbait como poco.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No, no, si antes de analizar "mi lógica", primero quiero que participes en los mismos puntos que estáis eludiendo todos en el hilo y que planteo aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> Adelante. Responde ; )



Ya te respondí antes ese punto. 

El hilo que mencionas es un sinsentido pero eso no quita que tú estés analizando MAL la situación ya que tu lista NO ES REPRESENTATIVA.

Una persona en Mónaco o Suiza puede coger una lista de mierda como la tuya y decir que sus precios han crecido un 1%, porque en los 13 artículos seleccionados esa es la media.


----------



## moritobelo (2 Nov 2022)

Es muy normal en estos foros...


Tengo vida de mierda, o sea, todo el mundo tiene vida de mierda. Asi parece que soy mas feliz...


Gracias por el hilo..Algo de cordura en el foro de las noticias fakes y fuentes invisibles...


Eso si, los incels y magufos se te van a tirar encima...


----------



## jimmyjump (2 Nov 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Ya te respondí antes ese punto.
> 
> El hilo que mencionas es un sinsentido pero eso no quita que tú estés analizando MAL la situación ya que tu lista NO ES REPRESENTATIVA.
> 
> Una persona en Mónaco o Suiza puede coger una lista de mierda como la tuya y decir que sus precios han crecido un 1%, porque en los 13 artículos seleccionados esa es la media.



En Suiza según eurostat, los precios son LOS MISMOS que en junio de 2019


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Ya te respondí antes ese punto.
> 
> El hilo que mencionas es un sinsentido pero eso no quita que tú estés analizando MAL la situación ya que tu lista NO ES REPRESENTATIVA.
> 
> Una persona en Mónaco o Suiza puede coger una lista de mierda como la tuya y decir que sus precios han crecido un 1%, porque en los 13 artículos seleccionados esa es la media.



¿Viste? Evasivas. Evasivas. Más evasivas.

Habeis estado así todos dieciocho páginas hablando de vuestro libro y contestando evasivas.



ueee3 dijo:


> No lo fuiste. Si te refieres a que sólo querías refutar al que dice que España ahora es Luxemburgo en materia de precios, parece que hiciste clickbait como poco.



El clickbait es otro concepto que nada tiene que ver con el hilo, ni mucho menos con el título.

A ti te parecerá que el aumento de un 17% es escandaloso y una inflación insostenible y apocalíptica. A mí me parece de risa, y más aún meter semejante salvajada a cuenta de los precios de Suiza o Mónaco.



jimmyjump dijo:


> En Suiza según eurostat, los precios son LOS MISMOS que en junio de 2019



Pero, Doctor en Economía, ¿cómo es que no nos comparas los precios de Mónaco, Suiza y España?

¿Realmente no los encuentras? Antes te pregunté si es que en Suiza no hay precios porque regalan los productos en los supermercados.

¿Es así? Contesta a algo, anda.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (2 Nov 2022)

El agua de 0,69 a 0.90 8L en el día.

Como que no ha subido las cosas


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (2 Nov 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> En Suiza según eurostat, los precios son LOS MISMOS que en junio de 2019



Que los precios sean los mismos no significa que nosotros dejemos de ser baratos. Los precios relativos han empeorado para España, pero no son superiores.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Nov 2022)

Pero corrige el título que parece escrito por un analfabeto o un periodista.


----------



## adal86 (2 Nov 2022)

Farsante de mierda. Haz una tabla con los 10 productos más consumidos de España, no con los que a tí te salga de la polla. Callame la boca, venga.

Borro mi cuenta si tienes razón.

Mira que la gente es mala, coño. Total ¿para qué? ¿Qué cojones ganas con esa mierda? Yo no lo entiendo, de verdad que no lo entiendo.

¿Quieres hacer las cosas bien echas? Coge los productos representativos, los 10 primeros, o los 20, lo que más te convenga, y haz una tabla con eso. Es fácil hasta para un mongólico como tú. Pero no me vengas a hacer una tabla con "salsa guacamole", que sí, que está muy buena, yo también la como, pero no es representativa de nada, y vicia absolutamente el porcentaje de la tabla y por tanto su validez demostrativa.

En fin, para qué seguir...


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pero corrige el título que parece escrito por un analfabeto o un periodista.



Si encuentras un error gramático u ortográfico, indícamelo y lo corrijo rápido.


----------



## parserito (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> En efecto, acepto que para ti un 17% de una lista de la compra aleatoria como la mía te parece un "gran" aumento. Cómo no.
> 
> Ahora continúa la reflexión, porque *te quedaste a medias en dos temas base que toca el hilo* y que *ninguna maricona como tú que me responde se atreve a tocar*:
> 
> ...



Te respondo encantado.

1- Ni idea, yo nunca he dicho tal cosa.
2- No se lo que haría. Pero primero eso tiene que pasar. Cuando pase me cuentas.

De todas formas lo que estas diciendo es "podriamos estar mucho peor".

Eso ya lo sabemos, gracias. Pero que se pueda estar peor no significa estar bien. ¿Cuanto han subido los sueldos en tres años? han subido un 20%? yo juraria que no.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Si encuentras un error gramático u ortográfico, indícamelo y lo corrijo rápido.



Semántico, los mitos son falsos por definición. Es una redundancia.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (2 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Farsante de mierda. Haz una tabla con los 10 productos más consumidos de España, no con los que a tí te salga de la polla. Callame la boca, venga.
> 
> Borro mi cuenta si tienes razón.
> 
> ...



No sigas pq el OP es subnormal, no lee, no reconocerá sus errores por mucho que incluso le de la razón en uno de sus puntos

Esto es como decirle a alguien que está equivocado que está equivocado y demostrárselo con una cosa que no tiene nada que ver. No significa que el primero entonces lleve razón, pq sigue estando equivocado, pero el segundo falla en sus argumentos.


----------



## jimmyjump (3 Nov 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Que los precios sean los mismos no significa que nosotros dejemos de ser baratos. Los precios relativos han empeorado para España, pero no son superiores.



Tienes que ajustarlos a la renta disponible...


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (3 Nov 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Tienes que ajustarlos a la renta disponible...



Y la renta disponible a Paridad de Poder adquisitivo


----------



## jimmyjump (3 Nov 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Y la renta disponible a Paridad de Poder adquisitivo



Habitualmente sí, es lo que se hace


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Semántico, los mitos son falsos por definición. Es una redundancia.



No. Un mito no es falso ni es verdadero. Es sólo una narración fantástica, que es lo que pretendo criticar. De paso, el supuesto hecho que critico, a mi juicio, también es falso, además de un mito.



parserito dijo:


> 1- Ni idea, yo nunca he dicho tal cosa.



Es que el hilo no va de si tú lo dijiste, sino del hecho en sí. ¿Ves cómo hay que leer antes de responder?



parserito dijo:


> 2- No se lo que haría. Pero primero eso tiene que pasar. Cuando pase me cuentas.



Tampoco tienes que valorar ese punto. Sólo responderlo.

Más evasivas. Cuando respondes a alguien sin escucharle pues haces el ridículo, como los pobres @Sr.Nogueroles, @jimmyjump y @adal86, que llevan en el hilo un rato diciendo chorradas ajenas a la naturaleza del hilo. Están hablando solos.

Pobres.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No. Un mito no es falso ni es verdadero. Es sólo una narración fantástica, que es lo que pretendo criticar. De paso, el supuesto hecho que critico, a mi juicio, también es falso, además de un mito.
> 
> 
> Es que el hilo no va de si tú lo dijiste, sino del hecho en sí. ¿Ves cómo hay que leer antes de responder?
> ...



Fantástica, o sea imaginariá, no real: falsa. 
Es como decir chaleco sin mangas o bombilla luminosa.


----------



## maromo (3 Nov 2022)

Le habéis dado al op los 20 ctmos???

Vaya tela. Se nota que o le pagan por esto o le hace la compra su madre.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Fantástica, o sea imaginariá, no real: falsa.
> Es como decir chaleco sin mangas o bombilla luminosa.



Claro: la bombilla puede no ser luminosa al estar apagada o rota.

Me pasó lo mismo aquí y me hicieron pensar:





__





Cargando…






www.burbuja.info





Pero no. Algo indemostrable no tiene por qué ser falso.

La belleza de la infinidad de matices del español.


----------



## jimmyjump (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No. Un mito no es falso ni es verdadero. Es sólo una narración fantástica, que es lo que pretendo criticar. De paso, el supuesto hecho que critico, a mi juicio, también es falso, además de un mito.
> 
> 
> Es que el hilo no va de si tú lo dijiste, sino del hecho en sí. ¿Ves cómo hay que leer antes de responder?
> ...



Pero si te he hundido el hilo qué me estás contando 

No sabes más que decir que un hilo abierto por mí decía guanooooo y que Mónaco no sale en Eurostat


----------



## adal86 (3 Nov 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Tienes que ajustarlos a la renta disponible...



Coño, pero es que para ser rigurosos y evaluar, digamos, la calidad de vida de la gente en relación a su economía, habría que meter en la ecuación también la subida de la luz, del combustible, y si me apuras del alquiler, que son 3 cosas que todo el puto mundo (o casi) tiene que pagar. Así es como se vería realmente cómo está nuestro bolsillo en relación al año que cojas.


----------



## aventurero artritico (3 Nov 2022)

esta lista es de una pija de esas yuppie de ahora que con un poco de pan, aguacate y tomate pasa toda la semana...

también es verdad que hace 2 años comer lo básico era asequible.......


----------



## parserito (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No. Un mito no es falso ni es verdadero. Es sólo una narración fantástica, que es lo que pretendo criticar. De paso, el supuesto hecho que critico, a mi juicio, también es falso, además de un mito.
> 
> 
> Es que el hilo no va de si tú lo dijiste, sino del hecho en sí. ¿Ves cómo hay que leer antes de responder?
> ...



1- Pues cambia el titulo. En el titulo dices que refutas un falso mito, que procedes a demostrar como verdadero. PAra ti un aumento del 17% puede ser basura, para miles de personas es muchisimo. Que en argentina esten peor no cambia nada.

2- Yo valoraré lo que me salga de los cojones, faltaría mas. Es irrelevante lo que haría en ese caso.


----------



## adal86 (3 Nov 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> No sigas pq el OP es subnormal, no lee, no reconocerá sus errores por mucho que incluso le de la razón en uno de sus puntos
> 
> Esto es como decirle a alguien que está equivocado que está equivocado y demostrárselo con una cosa que no tiene nada que ver. No significa que el primero entonces lleve razón, pq sigue estando equivocado, pero el segundo falla en sus argumentos.



Lo hago para que el hijo de puta este no engañe a la gente, que alomejor entra alguno y ve lo que dice y se lo cree. Ya sé que el pedazo de mierda ese no me va a hacer caso porque sabe que tengo razón.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

parserito dijo:


> 1- Pues cambia el titulo. En el titulo dices que refutas un falso mito, que procedes a demostrar como verdadero. PAra ti un aumento del 17% puede ser basura, para miles de personas es muchisimo. Que en argentina esten peor no cambia nada.
> 
> 2- Yo valoraré lo que me salga de los cojones, faltaría mas. Es irrelevante lo que haría en ese caso.



Oh. No. Lo siento. No tendré que cambiar nada. Tendrás que aprender a leer antes de responder a un hilo.

Lo único que te consuela es que la mayoría de los contendientes que entraron son igual de asnos. Entiendo que eso debe ser consolador.


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Pero hijo de puta, me cago en la reputisima madre que te parió. ¿Cómo que no existen productos básicos? ¿A tí te parieron por el culo, gilipollas? ¿Por qué crees que a un producto básico se le llama básico? ¿Por algo así como nebuloso, etéreo, abstracto, osea a gusto de cada uno? Un producto es básico porque es muy consumido. Punto. Entonces para saber cuáles son los productos básicos simplemente tienes que buscar en Google cuáles son los productos más consumidos en el país. Fácil, hasta para un comemierda como tú. Leche es básico, harina es básico, huevos es básico, pollo es básico, etcétera. Y eso es independiente del gusto y consumo de cada uno. ¿De verdad piensas que la gente es tan retrasada, hijo de la gran puta, maricon?



Me imagino que la OCU cogerá productos básicos. Ni Dios ha comentado esto que he puesto antes


"
Me sorprenden estos datos de la OCU

Alguno los podría revisar?



Estos son los datos de la OCU. Usan una cesta de la compra tipo y lo miden en cientos de supermercados.


*21,5% de aumento en 8 años. de 2014 a 2022*


2015 -0,2
2016 0,7
2017 0,1
2018 1,9
2019 0,3
2020 2,8
2021 0,4
2022 15,2 (14,4 según el INE)


----------



## adal86 (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No. Un mito no es falso ni es verdadero. Es sólo una narración fantástica, que es lo que pretendo criticar. De paso, el supuesto hecho que critico, a mi juicio, también es falso, además de un mito.
> 
> 
> Es que el hilo no va de si tú lo dijiste, sino del hecho en sí. ¿Ves cómo hay que leer antes de responder?
> ...



Yo no estoy hablando sólo, yo estoy hablando para la gente que entre a esta mierda de hilo y pueda ser engañada por un estafador como tú. Ya te puse en tu sitio, ya cumplí mi función, asi que ya me puedo ir tranquilo.


----------



## Manosnegras (3 Nov 2022)

No entiendo el motivo de las discusiones en este hilo... Si la gasolina ha subido casi el doble es obvio que el resto de cosas suban y a más inri con la inflación que nos estamos comiendo y nos queda. Que haya subido un 10/20/30/40/50% o lo que sea dependerá del super, logística, producto, manufactura, etc.

Este hilo debería tratar de discutir las cifras con datos, que es lo que da el OP con su puta lista de la compra, y no en valoraciones de recordar un producto más barato o de que pagabas menos por la cesta que puede deberse a cambios de hábitos de consumo


----------



## jimmyjump (3 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Coño, pero es que para ser rigurosos y evaluar, digamos, la calidad de vida de la gente en relación a su economía, habría que meter en la ecuación también la subida de la luz, del combustible, y si me apuras del alquiler, que son 3 cosas que todo el puto mundo (o casi) tiene que pagar. Así es como se vería realmente cómo está nuestro bolsillo en relación al año que cojas.



Exacto, de hecho ahora van a cambiar la metodología del IPC y van a incluir el precio de los alquileres


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> No entiendo el motivo de las discusiones en este hilo... Si la gasolina ha subido casi el doble es obvio que el resto de cosas suban y a más inri con la inflación que nos estamos comiendo y nos queda. Que haya subido un 10/20/30/40/50% o lo que sea dependerá del super, logística, producto, manufactura, etc.
> 
> Este hilo debería tratar de discutir las cifras con datos, que es lo que da el OP con su puta lista de la compra, y no en valoraciones de recordar un producto más barato o de que pagabas menos por la cesta que puede deberse a cambios de hábitos de consumo



Menos mal. Pensé que no era tan difícil de entender. Pero... Sí.

Aparte de eso, el motivo principal del hilo es lo que apresuro a aclarar al inicio: que en otro hilo (ahora en portada, además) estén diciendo que en España tenemos precios de Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo y de "supermercado gourmet de Mónaco". Así. Sin despeinarse.

Y yo esta semana hago mi compra de siempre en Lidl, veo que me llevo más o menos lo mismo que hace tres años por treinta euros, encuentro mi lista de la compra de 2019 y pienso: "¿de qué coño está hablando esta gente?". Y ahí nació el hilo.

Te agradezco.


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Yo no estoy hablando sólo, yo estoy hablando para la gente que entre a esta mierda de hilo y pueda ser engañada por un estafador como tú. Ya te puse en tu sitio, ya cumplí mi función, asi que ya me puedo ir tranquilo.



Si miras mi firma pone: "Más vale un gramo de certeza que un kg de quizás"

Me han sorprendido los datos de la OCU. En mi vida diaria parece que los alimentos han subido mucho más.

En mi firma también pone" La verdad es la verdad la diga Agamenon o su porquero"

Según la OCU los alimentos han subido un 19% en los últimos tres años.

El OP habla de un 20%

O explicamos donde fallan estas cifras o igual es que no está tan descamimado.


----------



## adal86 (3 Nov 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Me imagino que la OCU cogerá productos básicos. Ni Dios ha comentado esto que he puesto antes
> 
> 
> "
> ...



Suponiendo que esos datos fueran reales, lo cual es mucho suponer (¿Un 0,4 en el 21, en serio?) la trampa está en que estás listas de mierda, cómo la del estafador de este post, es que aparte de estar echas ad hoc para parecer lo que no es, no te dicen nada del aumento de los costes de producción. 

Entonces, un 10%, un 20%, 30%, etcétera nos puede parecer relativamente poco, pero el tema está en que aunque el producto haya subido al consumidor, el productor ve muy mermado su beneficio porque se ha disparado el coste de producción. Ahora mismo el coste de producción medio de todos los productos en general ha subido en torno al 40% (casi nada...) en gran medida por el aumento del combustible y la luz. Así que tenemos que, por un lado el consumidor paga más por los productos, y por otro el productor y toda la cadena que va desde la producción al consumidor se está comiendo unas pérdidas brutales porque no puede repercutir todo el aumento del coste del producto (el 40%) al consumidor. Esto trae sobretodo tres cosas: paro, posteriores aumentos de precios y quiebras de empresas (en Canarias hace dos meses cayó la empresa más grande de alimentación del archipiélago).

Pero aquí no acaba la cosa. Estos mierdas, que dicen que vivimos en jauja y que en burbuja somos unos exagerados, se callan como putas con el aumento del coste del combustible y de la electricidad, dos cosas que absolutamente todos pagamos cada mes y que repercute fuertemente en la merma de nuestros ahorros.

Y ya si queremos rizar el rizo hablamos de la subida de los alquileres de los últimos 3 años...


----------



## patsy (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Me faltan datos comparativos y consistentes ahí. Sensaciones y recuerdos VS datos reales.
> 
> 
> Evidentemente que atendí a eso. Pero, de nuevo, juegas a lo mismo que la mayoría de personas: poner la lupa en cosas específicas para ajustar un asunto al titular que a ti te interesa. ¿El precio del tabulé? Debátelo tú.
> ...



Joder es que has dicho tantas gilipolleces en este hilo que es dificil seguirte el ritmo.
para empezar, no te crees ninguno de los datos que te estan dando los foreros pero tu pones un excel creado por ti y los demas nos tenemos que creer tus datos por tus cojones morenos. pero es que en realidad no hace falta ni ir contestando una a una a tus imbecilidades. Con estas dos que te pongo a continuación ya es para cerrarte el hilo teniendo en cuenta que estas en un foro de economía:

*Un 17% no es una inflación galopante.*

y no menos graciosa:
* 
Menudo país de mariconas. El día que vivais en Argentina o Venezuela no vais a aguantar más de dos días sin suicidaros *

Venga, a tomar por el culo ya onvre.


----------



## reneciq (3 Nov 2022)

Los tienes cuadrados al llamar falso mito a unos aumentos de mas del 30% en verduras, hortalizas y frutas con los sueldos subiendo en el mejor de los casos un 10%. Comeremos piedras y seremos felices según tu teoría supongo.


----------



## sinosuke (3 Nov 2022)

ASí a bote pronto el porcentaje de subida en la cesta de la compra del op está mal. 

Incluye en la cesta del 2021 un producto que no está incluido en la cesta del 2022 (las alubiascon tomate). 

Sacándo ese producto de la cesta del 2021 para equipararla a la cesta del 2022 en la que tampoco está, sale el porcentaje de subida un 19,6% casi dos puntos más que el 17,7% que dice el op.........

Y a saber qué más habrá....


.


----------



## adal86 (3 Nov 2022)

reneciq dijo:


> Los tienes cuadrados al llamar falso mito a unos aumentos de mas del 30% en verduras, hortalizas y frutas con los sueldos subiendo en el mejor de los casos un 10%. Comeremos piedras y seremos felices según tu teoría supongo.



Insisto, costes de producción. Ese es el concepto clave que los mierdas como el op no explican.

Para que se entienda fácil: las empresas venden mucho más caro pero ganan menos dinero; alguna no cubre ni gastos. Luego vienen quiebras, despidos y destrucción del tejido productivo en general. El problema no es sólo que aumente la compra un 20%; si ese fuera todo el problema... 

Lo que pasa es que estos psicópatas no explican la película completa.


----------



## selenio (3 Nov 2022)

Subnormal multinick de Ariki Mau, caga hilo y hace ridículo planetario, todo para justificar su guerrita Ucronazi y Otanazi para negar su consiguiente subida del precio de la cesta básica 

Seguro que abre otro hilo diciéndonos que el precio del gasoil y la gasolina ha bajado desde el 2019.


----------



## adal86 (3 Nov 2022)

selenio dijo:


> Subnormal multinick de Ariki Mau, caga hilo y hace ridículo planetario, todo para justificar su guerrita Ucronazi y Otanazi para negar su consiguiente subida del precio de la cesta básica
> 
> Seguro que abre otro hilo diciéndonos que el precio del gasoil y la gasolina ha bajado desde el 2019.



Pero es que lo curioso es que es tan retrasado que hace una mierda de tabla que da la razón a los más pesimistas. Porque en un país con una economía de mierda, donde el salario moda es 1200 euros, donde el paro está al 13%, donde el combustible y la luz a subido hasta la estratosfera en los últimos dos años, donde el alquiler medio es de 700 euros por un cuchitril, ya me dirás tú si la cosa está para que la comida suba un 0,17 en tres años... Si fuéramos Dinamarca, pos mira...

La realidad es que la cesta básica ha subido más de un 20% en el último año, que se está destruyendo tejido productivo a mansalva, y que las verdaderas consecuencias de esto se verá a medio-largo plazo (cierre de empresas, paro, más subidas de precios, etcétera).


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



¿Has sacado buena nota en el curso de World subvencionado por tu ayuntamiento sociata?


----------



## Stelio Kontos (3 Nov 2022)

Yo sólo sé que haciendo los mismos gastos, hace unos años me quedaban cuatro perras a fin de mes. Ahora a duras penas llego a mitad de mes.


----------



## larios357 (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> En lugar de poner puntos suspensivos de forma indiscriminada, haz una lista. Debate con datos comparativos con algo de consistencia.
> 
> 
> Pon tu lista. Tus datos. Y aprende a hablar de un tema en lugar de enfocarte en datos específicos para montarte tu propia película.
> ...



Vete a tomar por culo subnormal, que ha subido el triple todo, en tus muertos me cago 
Se te ha olvidado la gasofa, electricidad y tal hijo puta, la película te la montas tu que no se que sacas mintiendo, escoria, vete a comprar a ver lo que Compras con 50 e para la semana , basura


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Claro: la bombilla puede no ser luminosa al estar apagada o rota.
> 
> Me pasó lo mismo aquí y me hicieron pensar:
> 
> ...



Muchacho, alguien con el bachiller que te lea "mito falso" no sigue porque piensa que eres un burro.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (3 Nov 2022)

*El OP que retraso GASTA ? *


----------



## Eaglenation (3 Nov 2022)

Comparado con 2019, los costes de mi lista de compra de alimentos, han subido alrededor y como mínimo de 20 a 25%, y eso es algo objetivo. Hay que ser un completo caradura o subnormal para afirmar lo contrario.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (3 Nov 2022)

Vale, segun la OCU un 20% en 3 años mas lo que vendra, ¿a alguien le han subido los últimos 3 años mas del 6.66% el sueldo anualmente?, el hilo es extremadamente estupido.

Es igual que decir que la gente es imbecil por que se queja de que le han metido 4 puñaladas cuando solo le han metido 3.


----------



## John Smmith (3 Nov 2022)

Te he dado un zank por la sutil publicidad del Mercadona que nos has colado. Eso se merece el zank y tus 20 cts. por ayudar a Calopez a ganarse la vida y mantener el foro facha rulando.

Pero en tu lista veo varias cosas, la principal es que, si te parece poco una subida de TU cesta en un 20%, que es lo que realmente ha subido, apaga y vamonos.

Después ya, no se qué es lo que comes, te veo muy progre en tu dieta. Supongo que para el próximo año ya tendrás los gusanos y la carne de inpresora. En esa lista hay un monton de cosas que ni tan siquiera sé que son y se nota a la legua que se han puesto para bajar la media ya que curiosamente son los que tienen subidas mínimas (salsa guacamole, nachos, pan de pita...  ) y no son importantes en la cesta de una familia media. No solo eso, ahi deberias poner el precio de las pastillas de proteinas que te metes, porque yo con esa lista no aguanto dos dias de trabajo seguidos.

En resumen, buen intento, has metido la lista de la dieta 2030 para borregos sin ansias pero falta la carne y el pescado. Es la cesta de un estudiante para aguantar entre el restaurante del finde y las comidas de casa de mama.

Y ya por ultimo, en este tema, por mas que te esfuerces, no cuela. Todos comemos y todos vamos al super. Todos sabemos el carro que llevavamos hace dos años y el que traemos hoy con los mismos 50€.

Buen intento, animo, no decaigas.


----------



## pepeleches (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> *Precios de 2019 comparados con 2022 en Mercadona*
> 
> Sí. En 2019 hice una lista con mi compra habitual comparando precios de varios supermercados para ver cuál era el más barato. El año pasado, en noviembre, actualicé la lista en una hoja nueva porque vi que el foro no paraba de hablar de una supuesta inflación galopante que, finalmente, no fue así.
> 
> [...]



Te enfrentas a lo mismo que se enfrentan los políticos tantas veces: la realidad. 

Cuando esa realidad es desconocida y no está al alcance de nuestra mano, puede colar. Pero cuando la compra es algo que todos hacemos, y la percibimos claramente, por mucho que intentes dar una versión alternativa (no sé muy bien con qué propósito...) no cuela. 

En casos como estos nos da igual lo que digan los políticos, tú o el Sursum Corda. Simplemente, tenemos la prueba palpable y continuada de ir al súper frecuentemente y ver lo que pasa. 

¿A quién vas a creer, a una excel o a tus propios ojos?


----------



## Teofrasto (3 Nov 2022)

Mercarroña reconociendo subidas del 30%, 50%.....


----------



## esforzado (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> *Un 17% es una miseria para hablar de "precios de Suiza" o "inflación galopante". Este hilo viene a decir que os montais unas películas tremendas magnificando todo, lo que demuestra que, el día que en España haya una verdadera inflación, todos los que estais en este hilo presentes vais a tiraros por el balcón.*



vamos por partes...

la cifra del 18% no hacía falta que la publicaras... es cercana a la que ya ha dado la ocu con la lista de productos de mercadona (16%)... aunque lo calculan tan mal como tú...

un 18% significa que estás tirando a la basura dos meses (extra) de trabajo al año... significa por ejemplo que desde el año pasado has perdido las dos pagas extras, ¿te parece despreciable?...

la inflación se acumula... para llegar a la más absoluta miseria solo necesitas cinco años con un 18% de pérdida anual del tu poder adquisitivo... y si el 18% de este año te parece poco, trata de calcular lo que ha subido esa misma cesta en los últimos 15 años...

ya hemos tenido inflaciones por encima del 10%... pero iban acordes a las subidas salariales, y a lo que se revalorizaban tus ahorros en el banco... es decir, que la pérdida de poder adquisitivo no se limita a la subida de precios... lo mismo es que te suban los precios al doble o te bajen la nómina a la mitad... el problema es ese 18% con las nóminas congeladas o bajando...

todo eso, suponiendo que la cifra del 18% estuviera bien sacada, que no es el caso:

con tu cesta de la compra no viven ni los gitanos... ¿es que tú no lavas la ropa?, ¿no usas champú?, ¿no te cepillas los dientes?, ¿no bebes leche?, ¿nunca se te gasta una pila?, ¿no te limpias el culo con papel?, ¿dónde está la carne y la comidad de verdad?... ¿por qué están todos esos productos ausentes en tu cesta?...

digo más ¿dónde está la ponderación?... promedias el incremento del precio/kilo del guacamole con el de las lentejas... ¿es que acaso comes tanto guacamole como lentejas?... por mí el guacamole puede subir hasta el infinito o bajar hasta que lo regalen, eso no hace más cara o más barata mi dieta... pondera el precio de las lentejas por dos, y el del guacamole por 0.1, verás que la cifra ya no te sale del 18% "oficial" sino una más real...

además hay otras muchas inflaciones de mercadona que no se reflejan en tu lista de precios... no sea que estés comparando el precio kilo del chocolate en el 19, con el precio kilo de la mierda coloreada de marrón en el 22... no es el primer producto de mercadona que denuncian que para mantener el precio le han cambiado la receta (por ejemplo los cereales de choco hacendado)...

mercadona se enfrenta este año a un recorte de costes declarado de unos quinientos millones... eso también es inflación, cuando en vez de dos empleados tienen uno sobrecargado de trabajo y debido a ello te da un servicio de mierda... cuando en vez de hacer un pedido al día hacen un pedido a la semana, y te encuentras con productos siempre en el límite de caducar... y muchas cosas más que pasan en la industria por detrás y no vemos...


----------



## adal86 (3 Nov 2022)

Eaglenation dijo:


> Comparado con 2019, los costes de mi lista de compra de alimentos, han subido alrededor y como mínimo de 20 a 25%, y eso es algo objetivo. Hay que ser un completo caradura o subnormal para afirmar lo contrario.



Claro, pero si fuera solo eso, el op tendría algo de razón. Pero el tema está en que la luz, el combustible y el alquiler ha subido también una pasada, pero eso parece como si no existiera para el op.

De todas maneras, los productos frescos han subido muchiiiiiisimo más de un 20%. Y productos frescos es lo que comemos (o deberíamos...) comer todos.

No sé qué cojones gana la gente haciendo esta mierda


----------



## wettini (3 Nov 2022)

Op... ¿Ferreras, eres tú? 
Mierda de cibervoluntarios....


----------



## Hairat4ever (3 Nov 2022)

Sigo sin entender cómo aún hay gente que saca la cara a estas grandes cadenas de supermercados. Los que compran frutas y verduras a pedo puta por ejemplo en Marruecos y hacen que agricultores locales tengan que tirar a la basura su producción. Los mismos que especulan y hacen que suban los precios y que incluso han llegado a racionarnos porque sí el aceite... Claro que ha subido todo, cualquiera que haga la compra lo ve en su bolsillo.


----------



## Karlb (3 Nov 2022)

.


adal86 dijo:


> Lo hago para que el hijo de puta este no engañe a la gente, que alomejor entra alguno y ve lo que dice y se lo cree. Ya sé que el pedazo de mierda ese no me va a hacer caso porque sabe que tengo razón.



Por esa parte no hay problema, m parece que sólo el autor del hilo se va a creer lo que ha escrito. Cualquier persona que baje a diario comprar, aunque sólo sea al pan, ya se va a dar cuenta que este hilo es sólo publicidad encubierta.


----------



## adal86 (3 Nov 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> vamos por partes...
> 
> la cifra del 18% no hacía falta que la publicaras... es cercana a la que ya ha dado la ocu con la lista de productos de mercadona (16%)... aunque lo calculan tan mal como tú...
> 
> ...



Pero es que yendo más al fondo del problema (que es lo que habría que hacer) habría que decir que los costes de producción de todos los productos son de casi el 40% (sobretodo por el aumento de la luz y el combustible), lo que pasa es que por diversos motivos ese 40% no se le llega a cobrar íntegro al consumidor final.

Si tuviéramos que pagar realmente lo que han subido las cosas, la lista de la compra subiría en torno al 40%.

¿Cuál es la consecuencia de eso? Qué las empresas, a pesar de vender los productos mucho más caros, pierden dinero y por tanto corren riesgo de quiebra, y no les queda otra que hacer recortes de personal.

Las empresas que requieren mucha luz, tipo supermercados, tiendas de congelados, fábricas con hornos eléctricos, etcétera están la gran mayoría con el agua al cuello, y por más que suban sus productos un 20%, no les da para compensar el aumento de gastos.


----------



## uberales (3 Nov 2022)

Parece tezanos


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Pero es que yendo más al fondo del problema (que es lo que habría que hacer) habría que decir que los costes de producción de todos los productos son de casi el 40% (sobretodo por el aumento de la luz y el combustible), lo que pasa es que por diversos motivos ese 40% no se le llega a cobrar íntegro al consumidor final.
> 
> Si tuviéramos que pagar realmente lo que han subido las cosas, la lista de la compra subiría en torno al 40%.
> 
> ...



38% de subida a los agricultores.










Así es muy difícil: Los costes de producción agrícola suben un 38 % en un año y los precios en origen un 22 % - AgroCLM


Los costes de la producción agrícola y ganadera crecieron un 38,38 % en su tasa interanual mientras que los precios percibidos por los agricultores y




www.agroclm.com


----------



## esforzado (3 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Pero es que yendo más al fondo del problema (que es lo que habría que hacer) habría que decir que los costes de producción de todos los productos son de casi el 40% (sobretodo por el aumento de la luz y el combustible), lo que pasa es que por diversos motivos ese 40% no se le llega a cobrar íntegro al consumidor final.
> 
> Si tuviéramos que pagar realmente lo que han subido las cosas, la lista de la compra subiría en torno al 40%.
> 
> ...



hay toda una retahíla de indicadores acerca de eso... pero como el hilo no va del ippa, o el ipri, o los magenes brutos de explotación, ni siquiera merecía la pena meterse en eso...

eso sería entrar a discutir que mercadona no sube los precios por codicia o capricho, sino por todo el trasfondo de quiebra país(es) de facto que hay detrás...


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Nov 2022)

Me maravilla que todos hablen de Suiza pero nadie traiga datos. Typical Spanish.

Luego pondré la diferencia de salarios.










La cesta de la compra en Suiza y en España - ForoSuiza


¿Cuánto cuesta la cesta de la compra en Suiza y en España?¿Hay diferencia de precios?¿Cómo ha influido la inflación a la hora de comprar?




www.forosuiza.com






*Resumen*


*La cesta de la compra* en Mercadona nos ha salido por 71.24 euros y la realizada en el supermercado suizo Migros nos ha costado 131.88 francos. Si lo consideramos equivalente (1euro=1franco), la diferencia es de 60.64 euros. *La diferencia es del 85.12%. *Por lo tanto, *la compra* de estos productos *ha costado menos del doble en Suiza que en España.*

En esta comparativa de precios del supermercado entre Suiza y España *podemos apreciar que los productos del campo tienen un precio muy similar en los dos países. Este hecho es algo sorprendente ya que la procedencia sigue siendo España para los dos casos.

La carne y el pescado es bastante más caro en Suiza que en España donde los precios son en algunos casos tres veces más altos*. La solución a los precios altos de la carne son visitar a los propios ganaderos o carnicerías al por mayor. Estas carnicerías tienen más oferta de distintas partes de cada animal y los precios pueden ser entre un 25 y un 50% más baratos. Para el pescado caro en Suiza no conozco la solución ya que la lejanía del mar no permite tener esa frescura y calidad que podemos encontrar en cualquier supermercado español.



*La inflación*


Por último antes de terminar este artículo, el IPC en los dos países para el mes de agosto es de:


Suiza: 3.4%
España: 10.5%


----------



## McNulty (3 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Pero es que yendo más al fondo del problema (que es lo que habría que hacer) habría que decir que los costes de producción de todos los productos son de casi el 40% (sobretodo por el aumento de la luz y el combustible), lo que pasa es que por diversos motivos ese 40% no se le llega a cobrar íntegro al consumidor final.
> 
> Si tuviéramos que pagar realmente lo que han subido las cosas, la lista de la compra subiría en torno al 40%.
> 
> ...



Ahora entiendo el cierre de varios super. En mi zona en el último año han chapado un mercabrona y un Lidl. Están todos minimizando gastos a saco.


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Nov 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Me maravilla que todos hablen de Suiza pero nadie traiga datos. Typical Spanish.
> 
> Luego pondré la diferencia de salarios.
> 
> ...







__





Sueldo medio Suiza: ¿cuánto se gana?


Te contamos cuál es el sueldo medio suizo, los sueldos por profesión y si son altos comparándolos con los costes del país.




www.monito.com






*Los 10 países con el sueldo medio más alto*
El sueldo medio de un país es una estimación de lo que cobran las personas que trabajan en ese país. Es decir, es la media de los sueldos de los trabajadores. Por tanto, es una cifra relativa: ya que siempre habrá gente que cobre bastante más que el sueldo medio y gente que cobre bastante menos. Además, el sueldo también varía por ciudades y, a veces, desafortunadamente, por género.

*¿Qué países tienen el sueldo medio más alto?*

*Suiza* ⛰: los suizos tienen un sueldo medio de 81.609euros brutos al año, es decir, más de 6.000 euros brutos al mes para 12 pagas. El país también puede presumir de estar en las listas de países con más calidad de vida.


----------



## adal86 (3 Nov 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> hay toda una retahíla de indicadores acerca de eso... pero como el hilo no va del ippa, o el ipri, o los magenes brutos de explotación, ni siquiera merecía la pena meterse en eso...
> 
> eso sería entrar a discutir que mercadona no sube los precios por codicia o capricho, sino por todo el trasfondo de quiebra país(es) de facto que hay detrás...



Claro, pero es importante decirlo para ponernos en contexto de la situación general. Como también es importante decir que a la subida de los costes de los alimentos ha acompañado de forma paralela la subida de la luz y el combustible.

Si alguien dice "ha subido los alimentos un 17% en 3 años, lo cual no es mucho, así que no sé de qué os quejáis". Coño, dicho así parece que el tipo tiene razón.

Pero si decimos la realidad, que es: en 3 años ha subido la lista de la compra un 20%, sin tener mucho en cuenta los frescos, que sí pusiéramos mucha verdura, fruta y carne fresca en la lista, la subida sería de muchisimo más; y en ese tiempo ha habido un aumento de la luz cercano al 100%, y del combustible un 30%...

Diciéndolo de esta última manera, que es la forma más objetiva de describir el estrés a que se ha visto sometido nuestro bolsillo, la película cambia por completo.


----------



## esforzado (3 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Claro, pero es importante decirlo para ponernos en contexto de la situación general. Como también es importante decir que a la subida de los costes de los alimentos ha acompañado de forma paralela la subida de la luz y el combustible.
> 
> Si alguien dice "ha subido los alimentos un 17% en 3 años, lo cual no es mucho, así que no sé de qué os quejáis". Coño, dicho así parece que el tipo tiene razón.
> 
> ...



ojo... que esta cifra no se diluye en cuatro años... el 19 fue un año de inflación moderada, y el 20 negativa... el peso de la inflación actual recae en el último año... fue en septiembre del 21 cuando nos salimos de inflaciones normales por encima del 3%...

es decir, tienes un aumento del coste de la compra de mercadona del 18% en un año, no en el acumulado de tres...


----------



## Termes (3 Nov 2022)

Puedo sobre este tema afirmar una cosa, y no pocos de mi entorno opinan igual. Antes (precovid) apenas mirábamos las cosas (4X-5X añeros), no comprabas de lujo, pero te la sudaba si la ternera estaba a 12 o 17€, te la sudaba si la leche estaba a 60 cts o 85 la de Central Lechera... pillabas lo que te parecía, dentro de una dieta equilibrada y sin lujos fuera de lugar (personas todas con sueldos y gastos estables aún la crisis)

Ahora te han puesto en alerta, te has aprendido los precios referencia de ciertos productos que no controlabas (pechugas, filetes, salmón, plátanos,...) y *como ciudadano que estás hasta el orto de que te tomen el pelo*, te dedidcas a buscar una nutrición equilibrada y sabrosa, intentando esquivar en la medida de lo posible el engaño de temporada en ese súper o sector alimenticio.

Cambias banana por manzanas, cambias salmón por merluza, leche por soja ... no digo eliminas de la dieta, pero sí que se gasta de forma más eficiente sin apenas notar el incremento (pero eso sólo es válido para los que apenas miraban antes las cosas, no los que ya hilaban fio).

Pasa lo mismo con muchos de los destinos vacacionales de temporada... no renuncias a 2 semanas en la costa, pero cambias la temporada o la zona por otra, porque estás hasta el orto de lloriqueos y subidas de precios brutales en no pocos gremios, tienes información al alcance de la mano y no piensas pagar el pato pudiendo esquivarlo. Y de pagar, lo menos posible.

De esta época lo que *hemos aprendido* no pocos, con la suerrte de conservar la capacidad económica intacta o casi, es *a consumir de forma más responsable* como dicta el foro. Hacemos las mismas cosas con un menor despilfarro (por desgracia no pocos se quedan cogidos por el camino).
Algo bueno siempre sale de todo esto.


----------



## Demi Grante (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



¿Pero qué tonterías pones y a quien pretendes engañar? Estás colocando artículos que claramente pueden variar el precio según las ofertas y las temporadas. Yo, que hago compras de 200€ que hace 3 años esas mismas compras me costaban 150€ te digo que estás diciendo gilipolleces.


Yo cuando voy al Carrefour prácticamente siempre voy a buscar la oferta más barata en numerosos artículos, poniéndome límites de precios. Si iba un día y no lo encontraba, en semanas sí que alcanzaban esos precios. Hoy en día esos precios no se vuelven alcanzar salvo quizá en alguna oferta extraordinaria que no se vuelve a ver en meses (antes se veía cada pocas semanas).

Te pongo algunas de las ofertas habituales que me pillaba en el Carrefour con el precio al que lo solía comprar (en oferta, 3x2 y similares) y los precios más bajos (aproximadamente) que rondan en el último año:

- Tomates, hace 3 años por menos de 1'15€ el kilo, el último año a 1'70€
- Pepinos, hace 3 años por menos de 0'95€ el kilo, el último año a 1'30€
- Pimientos rojos, hace 3 años por menos de 2€ el kilo, el último año a 2'50€
- Pimientos verdes, hace 3 años por menos de 1'50€ el kilo, el último año a 1'90€
- 12 Huevos talla L, hace 3 años por menos de 1'20€, el último año a 1'80€
- Chocolate Nestlé extrafino, hace 3 años por menos de 5€ el kilo, el último año a 7€
- Lentejas, hace 3 años por menos de 1'25€ el kilo, el último año a 2€
- Aceite de oliva virgen extra, hace 3 años por menos de 3€ el litro, el último año a 3'50€
- Aceite de girasol... Mejor ni lo pongo porque es de risa
-Salmón, hace 3 años por menos de 12€ el kilo, el último año a 17€
- Leche, hace 3 años por menos de 0'62€ el litro, el último año a 0'75€
- Pack 8 yogurt natural, hace 3 años por menos de 0'90€, el último año a 1'20€
- Pechuga de pollo fileteada, hace 3 años por menos de 4'50€ el kilo, el último año a 5'50€

Entre otros. Esto es una cesta de la compra de familias, con tan solo un capricho (el chocolate), no la puta mierda de pijería cesta de la compra de nachos, Doritos, leches de avena y precocinados que haces tú.

Los precios que pongo, insisto, no son de precios de referencia sino de los precios de ofertas habituales, a veces alguna oferta excepcional llega ahora, pero ofertas habituales como las que pillaba hace 3 años semana sí y semana no ya no llegan o llegan a lo mejor cada 4 meses.

Y esto es en el Carrefour, que en las tiendas de barrio la cosa es muchísimo más cara.



No sé cuánto te pagan por desinformar pero sinceramente te lo digo, tu post es vomitivo. Me da una mezcla de pena y asco ver a palmeros del gobierno negando lo innegable.


----------



## germanalca (3 Nov 2022)

Un poco más tonto y naces botijo.


----------



## adal86 (3 Nov 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> ojo... que esta cifra no se diluye en cuatro años... el 19 fue un año de inflación moderada, y el 20 negativa... el peso de la inflación actual recae en el último año... fue en septiembre del 21 cuando nos salimos de inflaciones normales por encima del 3%...
> 
> es decir, tienes un aumento del coste de la compra de mercadona del 18% en un año, no en el acumulado de tres...



Es cierto, fallo mío, estaba pensando con el plano discursivo del op y su mierda lista de los últimos 3 años.

De todas formas, la película no cambia gran cosa, porque el hecho clave es que en este último año ha subido la cesta de la compra cerca de un 20%, y haciendo la lista de aquella manera... Que es debido al aumento de la luz y el combustible, que sí han subido de manera más o menos sostenida durante los últimos 2-3 años, y que los precios de estos dos ítems (que también sufrimos los consumidores) lejos de volver a situarse en "la normalidad", se han estancado por lo alto; así que ya podemos imaginar cómo serán los precios de la compra en los próximos meses/años...

Por cierto, op, burro de mierda, "Falso mito" es una redundancia, ignorante, soquete. El adjetivo solo cabe cuando es la acepción positiva (mito del rock, por ejemplo). Vete al colegio, hijo de puta, vago, asqueroso.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Nov 2022)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Un +17% en un año en su propia cesta y aún le parece poco, al retrasado.
> Esta gente vota, claro....



Americanzampapollas es así, déjale


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (3 Nov 2022)

Palillo en boca, te digo que en los ultimos 12 meses, la cesta de la compra ha subido en torno a un 20% en Paises Bajos.
No llevo el control al detalle por productos, pero mas o menos siempre compro las mismas cosas, y y la subida es aproximadamente esa cuando miro al computo mensual de lo que me djo en el super.

Eso por no nombrar combustibles y energia en general, que eso anda en un +200% en los ultimos 12 meses.
Y por supuesto el gobierno recaudando mas, porque el IVA (BTW) e impuestos varios recauda mas cuando todo sube.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



¿Qué, escogiendo los productos que te han interesado?...¿donde estan los aceites, la carne y los lácteos?.


----------



## vettonio (3 Nov 2022)

CM de Mercabrona caga hilo.

Guardo TODOS los tickets de compra desde marzo del 2020.

No tienes verguenza.

Edito: la densidad de clientes en el MC donde voy, ha bajado de la hostia en los últimos meses.

Compro menos del 10% de lo que compraba antes en MC.


----------



## InKilinaTor (3 Nov 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> ¿Pero qué tonterías pones y a quien pretendes engañar? Estás colocando artículos que claramente pueden variar el precio según las ofertas y las temporadas. Yo, que hago compras de 200€ que hace 3 años esas mismas compras me costaban 150€ te digo que estás diciendo gilipolleces.
> 
> 
> Yo cuando voy al Carrefour prácticamente siempre voy a buscar la oferta más barata en numerosos artículos, poniéndome límites de precios. Si iba un día y no lo encontraba, en semanas sí que alcanzaban esos precios. Hoy en día esos precios no se vuelven alcanzar salvo quizá en alguna oferta extraordinaria que no se vuelve a ver en meses (antes se veía cada pocas semanas).
> ...



Te lo creas o no, tus precios de hace años son más caros que mi día a día , a día de hoy.

Me pareces vomitivo si estas falseando así, o eres un mentiroso o necesitas pasarte por consumo responsable urgentemente.


----------



## pabloiseguro (3 Nov 2022)

Datos del INE: último año: 14.4 %, últimos dos años: 16.4 %, últimos 10 años: 29.2 %. Esto quiere decir: 2022=14.4 %, 2021=2.2 %, inflación anual media desde 2012 a 2021=1.6 %. En resumen y sin ningún tipo de acritud=retrasado mental abre hilo.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



Te doy thanks por proporcionar datos. 

Pero la realidad es que la subida en mi cesta de la compra és superior al 20% de media.


----------



## Educo Gratis (3 Nov 2022)

Es verdad, la gasolina y la luz también son más baratas ahora que en 2019... ¿Pero de donde sale tanto subnormal?


----------



## CoLeXuS (3 Nov 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> ¿Pero qué tonterías pones y a quien pretendes engañar? Estás colocando artículos que claramente pueden variar el precio según las ofertas y las temporadas. Yo, que hago compras de 200€ que hace 3 años esas mismas compras me costaban 150€ te digo que estás diciendo gilipolleces.
> 
> 
> Yo cuando voy al Carrefour prácticamente siempre voy a buscar la oferta más barata en numerosos artículos, poniéndome límites de precios. Si iba un día y no lo encontraba, en semanas sí que alcanzaban esos precios. Hoy en día esos precios no se vuelven alcanzar salvo quizá en alguna oferta extraordinaria que no se vuelve a ver en meses (antes se veía cada pocas semanas).
> ...



hola compañero,

Te cito porque he visto que compras en el Carrefour, cosa que yo también hago. Doy algunos consejos que he ido aplicando estos últimos meses que a mi me ayudan a mejorar tanto la alimentación como el precio de la cesta (en tu zona puede variar entiendo pero al menos para que lo tengas en cuenta): 
-Las verduras del Carrefour, al menos donde voy yo, son caras y dejan mucho que desear. He cambiado esa parte por una verdulería de barrio que le da mil vueltas tanto en calidad como en precio.
-El pollo ha subido mucho de precio, especialmente la pechuga. Yo he llegado a verla a 7€/kilo. Para suplir esto, he cambiado el pollo por la lubina / dorada que curiosamente han pasado a estar parecidos o incluso algo más baratos al pollo y tienen un mejor valor nutricional que éste, pues tienen algo más de proteína y menos calorías.
-3x2 siempre que se pueda por descontado, abusando de cosas que no caducan fácilmente como la leche, el agua, arroz, cereales, etc... 
-Los huevos son carísimos y los compro en otro sitio también, que vienen de un payés de la zona y no tienen nada que ver.

Os animo a los que no lo hacíais ya que tiréis de productores de la zona. Hace un año y medio la diferencia de precio entre los productos de super y los de los productores caían siempre del lado de las grandes plataformas; esto está girando y cambiando, por no hablar de la mejora que implica a nivel de calidad de producto y sobretodo sabor.


----------



## MaGiVer (3 Nov 2022)

El puto arroz joder, de 0,90€ a 1,10€ en menos de año.
Eso no lo pones en tu mierda de comparativa, pero que no falten el tahini y el zumo de limón.

Gilipollas.


----------



## Euro go home (3 Nov 2022)

Arroz JSendra, de 1 euro el kg ha subido a 1.3.


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Nov 2022)

Los pobres cada vez más pobres.

Si lo que más sube son los alimentos básicos como el pan el pollo o los huevos, los pobres tendrán que comprar más esos alimentos básicos. De hecho estan comprando menos fruta.

Así se que el % de aumento de los productos frescos impacta probablemente más en las clases bajas.

Por cierto, estuve en Francia y hay cosas más baratas que aquí. Como los quesos, café, mermelada, sopas..No me dio la impresión de estar en un Súper muy caro


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Nov 2022)

He puesto antes que según la OCU la cesta de la compra ha subido un 15,4% en un año.

Pero no distinguen los productos frescos. Probablemente lo de droguería y otros varios habrá subido muy poco

Aquí un dato de eldiario.es , para mí no es una fuente muy creíble, pero bueno....











El precio de la compra de frescos en supermercados online sube un 62,9% en un año, según el Observatorio de ConsumoClaro


Los que permiten hacer la compra de frescos más barata son Bonpreu, Ulabox, Hipercor y Caprabo, mientras que los que tienen precios más elevados son Alcampo, Consum y Mercadona




www.eldiario.es







Hazte socio/a


*OBSERVATORIO DE PRECIOS DE CONSUMOCLARO DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2022

El precio de la compra de frescos en supermercados online sube un 62,9% en un año, según el Observatorio de ConsumoClaro*

*Los que permiten hacer la compra de frescos más barata son Bonpreu, Ulabox, Hipercor y Caprabo, mientras que los que tienen precios más elevados son Alcampo, Consum y Mercadona*
*— La cesta básica en los supermercados online se encarece un 10% desde diciembre: estos son los más baratos*

Los *productos de la cesta básica* son:

*Carnicería*


Lomo de cerdo
Hamburguesa de vacuno y cerdo
Filete de ternera
Cordero
*Aves*


Pechuga de pollo
Pechuga de pavo
Muslo de pollo
Cartón huevos 6 uds.
*Pescado fresco*


Bacalao fresco
Tronco de merluza
Salmón fresco
Sepia
Langostinos cocidos
*Frutas*


Naranjas
Aguacate 1 unidades o bandeja
Manzana royal
Plátano/banana 5 uds.
*Verduras*


Cebolla
Zanahorias
Ajos
Tomate ensalada 4 uds. o bandeja
Pimiento verde freír 3 uds. o bandeja
Pimiento rojo 1 ud. o pack
Patatas
Judías verdes frescas
Unidad de lechuga entera
*Legumbres y cereales*


Bote de garbanzos
Bote de alubias
Bote de lentejas
Arroz
No incluimos lácteos porque una creciente porción de la población está dejando de consumirlos, como tampoco incluimos agua o bebidas alcohólicas, refrescos, zumos o de cualquier otro tipo.

Tampoco incluimos pan en ninguna de sus formas, al ser un producto que suele comprarse cada día o cada pocos días. Tampoco tenemos en cuenta *ofertas temporales*, promociones, descuentos, etc.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Nov 2022)

Todo lo que compro ha subido mínimo un 50% respecto a 2019 

Desde cosas básicas como pan, arroz, pasta,....

Hasta las frivolidades como el azúcar, las magdalenas, el chocolate,...


----------



## Drobed Yug (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



Te has dejado en el tintero el hecho de que los pesos netos de la mayoría de los alimentos embolsados/enlatados son ahora menores que en 2019.

Puedes comprobarlo en los blisters de alimentos de calidac, por ejemplo el jamón cocido o lacón con 96% de cerdo, no la basura mezclada con almidón que comen los pobres, que por cierto, también ha subido.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Muchacho, alguien con el bachiller que te lea "mito falso" no sigue porque piensa que eres un burro.



Seguramente porque en la escuela no enseñan a pensar. Alguien con bachiller sólo determina lo que le enseñan, pero no analiza lo que le enseñan.


John Smmith dijo:


> Te he dado un zank por la sutil publicidad del Mercadona que nos has colado. Eso se merece el zank y tus 20 cts. por ayudar a Calopez a ganarse la vida y mantener el foro facha rulando.
> 
> Pero en tu lista veo varias cosas, la principal es que, si te parece poco una subida de TU cesta en un 20%, que es lo que realmente ha subido, apaga y vamonos.
> 
> ...



Un par de cosas:

Me hice vegetariano exactamente el día en que vi un filete de ternera cubierto de gusanos en mi refrigerador. Tú sabrás lo que comes.
Eres el mismo idiota que responde al hilo sin leerlo.



Karlb dijo:


> .
> Por esa parte no hay problema, m parece que sólo el autor del hilo se va a creer lo que ha escrito. Cualquier persona que baje a diario comprar, aunque sólo sea al pan, ya se va a dar cuenta que este hilo es sólo publicidad encubierta.



No es que me lo tenga que creer. Mira que eres idiota. Son los precios reales.

Tú crees en lo que inventa gente de Burbuja sin aportar fuentes, que es lo que haceis la mayoría. Yo creo los precios que yo mismo extraigo de un supermercado real, y sin el menor sesgo, ya que esto lo hice en 2019 sin pensar en este foro .

Tú estás en tu fantasía y yo en la realidad : )



Demi Grante dijo:


> Estás colocando artículos que claramente pueden variar



Otro que responde sin leer. La tasa de analfabetismo en España es astronómica.



Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Qué, escogiendo los productos que te han interesado?...¿donde estan los aceites, la carne y los lácteos?.



Claro. Eso es lo que hace la gente cuando va al supermercado: escoger lo que le interesa. No lo que te interesa a ti, progre.



Educo Gratis dijo:


> Es verdad, la gasolina y la luz también son más baratas ahora que en 2019... ¿Pero de donde sale tanto subnormal?



Más retrasados mentales que responden sin leer.



MaGiVer dijo:


> El puto arroz joder, de 0,90€ a 1,10€ en menos de año.
> Eso no lo pones en tu mierda de comparativa, pero que no falten el tahini y el zumo de limón.
> 
> Gilipollas.



Otro retrasado que responde sin leer. Van ciento y tres.



Drobed Yug dijo:


> Te has dejado en el tintero el hecho de que los pesos netos de la mayoría de los alimentos embolsados/enlatados son ahora menores que en 2019.



Y tú te dejaste las gafas en el tintero. Menciono constantemente el precio por kilo, que es de donde extraigo los números.


----------



## forestal92 (3 Nov 2022)

CoLeXuS dijo:


> hola compañero,
> 
> Te cito porque he visto que compras en el Carrefour, cosa que yo también hago. Doy algunos consejos que he ido aplicando estos últimos meses que a mi me ayudan a mejorar tanto la alimentación como el precio de la cesta (en tu zona puede variar entiendo pero al menos para que lo tengas en cuenta):
> -Las verduras del Carrefour, al menos donde voy yo, son caras y dejan mucho que desear. He cambiado esa parte por una verdulería de barrio que le da mil vueltas tanto en calidad como en precio.
> ...



Esa dorada lubina barata es de criadero. Alimentada con pienso y antibióticos.

Merluza, caballa, sardinas y otros pescados salvajes mandan.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Seguramente porque en la escuela no enseñan a pensar. Alguien con bachiller sólo determina lo que le enseñan, pero no analiza lo que le enseñan.
> 
> Un par de cosas:
> 
> ...



Que eres retrasado tío, cómo hay que decírtelo. 
Tu mismo desvirtúas tu propio hilo.


----------



## Drobed Yug (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Seguramente porque en la escuela no enseñan a pensar. Alguien con bachiller sólo determina lo que le enseñan, pero no analiza lo que le enseñan.
> 
> Un par de cosas:
> 
> ...



El precio de los blisters de alta calidad que consumo ha subido y su peso bajado simultáneamente.

Productos como la leche de almendras han subido más del 30%. Los arándanos frescos y similares por ahí le andará, el pan de calidad, no las barras de masa calentada cruda para pobres, otro 30%.

Boa tarde.


----------



## Kurten (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



A ver, el forero @Murray's es un troll "apocalíptico", de los que hay unos cuantos en el foro,que te vas a esperar...

Saludos


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Seguramente porque en la escuela no enseñan a pensar. Alguien con bachiller sólo determina lo que le enseñan, pero no analiza lo que le enseñan.
> 
> Un par de cosas:
> 
> ...



Es la primera vez que alguien me llama progre en este foro...

Animo y no decaigas!!!


----------



## Digamelon (3 Nov 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> vamos por partes...
> 
> la cifra del 18% no hacía falta que la publicaras... es cercana a la que ya ha dado la ocu con la lista de productos de mercadona (16%)... aunque lo calculan tan mal como tú...
> 
> ...



El mejor comentario del hilo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Nov 2022)

no se pierdan esta interesante y sorprendente comentario de un español que vive en China " EL PAÍS MÁS CAPITALISTA DEL MUNDO "

De hecho el comunismo ha cambiado de bando. En breve veremos las calles de Europa llenas de bicicletas como la china de Mao, que todo hace suponer que era un sicario de occidente para evitar que china se desarrollase. Ahora se están vengando.

*" recuerdo la primera vez que mi pareja ( china ) fue a Europa y quedó completamente decepcionada. Mientras China se iba enriqueciendo más y más , le pintaban a Europa como un lugar de rascacielos, clases altas ,coches caros ... y cuando llegó a Barcelona se sorprendió de los edificios viejos, coches baratos, delincuencia e inseguridad ciudadana, pintadas y grafitis por todos lados y olor a meados. *
_*Los extranjeros en china son los pobres. Si se quieren casar con un rico se buscan a un chino. *_
*Los chinos de hace 15 años pensaban que en occidente no había pobres, que éramos unos países con una gestión super eficiente, que ellos eran lo peor, hoy saben que es el país tecnológicamente más avanzado del mundo, que el futuro es suyo. "*


El asombroso desarrollo de China en pocos años basado en la producción, es una amenaza para el sistema especulativo que se ha impuesto en Europa por los ganadores de la segunda guerra mundial. China equivale a la Alemania nazi que cambió el " patrón oro por el patrón trabajo " y ponía en duda todo el sistema basado en pura especulación ( lo que antes se conocía por la usura judía ).

Es evidente que el desarrollo de China ha sido a costa del empobrecimiento de occidente.
Lógicamente si se desmantelan todas las empresas y se envía la producción allí. Si se les regala todas las patentes y todos los inventos occidentales que ellos han mejorado gracias a la inmensa cantidad de mano de obra barata y la inteligencia y tesón de esa raza, lo lógico es que repuntasen.

para ver el enlace de tik tok , quiten el espacio entre la h ttps: en este foro no enlaza tik tok no sé la razón. 

h ttps://www.tiktok.com/@derecho.es/video/7160864892885503237









Xi Jinping avisa que China nunca volverá a ser oprimida


Un discurso de fuerte carga patriótica para celebrar el centenario del Partido Comunista



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Que eres retrasado tío, cómo hay que decírtelo.
> Tu mismo desvirtúas tu propio hilo.



Tranquilo, hombre. No puedes llevar siempre razón.

Igualmente, respondo a tus palabras, que ya de por sí desvirtúan el hilo, así que tendrás que incluirte como retrasado también.

No sabes debatir, ¿eh? : )


Drobed Yug dijo:


> El precio de los blisters de alta calidad que consumo ha subido y su peso bajado simultáneamente.
> 
> Productos como la leche de almendras han subido más del 30%. Los arándanos frescos y similares por ahí le andará, el pan de calidad, no las barras de masa calentada cruda para pobres, otro 30%.
> 
> Boa tarde.



Aha. ¿Y qué parte del texto estás debatiendo exactamente?



Billy Ray dijo:


> Animo y no decaigas!!!



¡Huy! ¡Pero si tenemos una multicuenta de @Cygnus Saint! ¡El más progre del foro!


Digamelon dijo:


> El mejor comentario del hilo.



Pues lo mejor de todo es que escribió todo ese texto al pedo; un texto totalmente estéril al responder al hilo sin leerlo primero.

El 90% de los que respondieron no leyeron antes. En España no se lee y por eso hay veintitrés páginas de bilis y espumarajos.

Me dan una pena estos pobrecitos...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Nov 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Nota aclaratoria: @AmericanSamoa es una CM ukri-otanera zamparrabos que compra en Mercarroña porque va justísima con sus bizumes.



Eh un liberal que presumia de haber estado en las Azores, imagino que Google Maps.

Nota: yo he vivido allí medio año.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Tranquilo, hombre. No puedes llevar siempre razón.
> 
> Igualmente, respondo a tus palabras, que ya de por sí desvirtúan el hilo, así que tendrás que incluirte como retrasado también.
> 
> ...



Y ese quien es?...

Anda, haz la lista de nuevo y esta vez añade todos los artículos, no solo los que a tí te interesen.

Ya tienes deberes, cuando los hagas bien te daremos un vaso de leche con tus campurrianas.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Nov 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Liberalito a la otanera, pues.
> 
> ¡Vivan los ismos, que da lo mismo!



Hay que quererte CICCIO


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Y ese quien es?...
> 
> Anda, haz la lista de nuevo y esta vez añade todos los artículos, no solo los que a tí te interesen.
> 
> Ya tienes deberes, cuando los hagas bien te daremos un vaso de leche con tus campurrianas.



Jajaja sí. Claro. Voy a ir a 2019 a hacerte una lista que se ajuste a ti.

La verdad es que me sorprendió ver que el 90% de usuarios sois retrasados mentales. Sabía que la cifra es alta pero no tan alta.

Las respuestas recibidas son de un chiquitaje mental espeluznante. Puro infantilismo, sentimiento y sectarismo hirviendo en una olla de analfabetismo integral: todos entrando en tropa sin leer a lo que se responde.

Y mira que el texto es relativamente corto. Imagínate si os dan un libro: cortocircuito total. Es lo que tienen tantos años de socialismo.


----------



## Karlb (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No es que me lo tenga que creer. Mira que eres idiota. Son los precios reales.
> 
> Tú crees en lo que inventa gente de Burbuja sin aportar fuentes, que es lo que haceis la mayoría. Yo creo los precios que yo mismo extraigo de un supermercado real, y sin el menor sesgo, ya que esto lo hice en 2019 sin pensar en este foro .
> 
> Tú estás en tu fantasía y yo en la realidad : )



¿por qué valen los datos que tú has redactado personalmente y no las estadísticas que yo te he puesto?


----------



## Drobed Yug (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Aha. ¿Y qué parte del texto estás debatiendo exactamente?



Pues efectivamente la parte en la que dices que no han habido tales aumentos.


----------



## adal86 (3 Nov 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> He puesto antes que según la OCU la cesta de la compra ha subido un 15,4% en un año.
> 
> Pero no distinguen los productos frescos. Probablemente lo de droguería y otros varios habrá subido muy poco
> 
> ...



Es obvia que una botella de lejía o una lata de sardinas ha subido mucho menos que un tomate o una pechuga fresca de pollo


AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Jajaja sí. Claro. Voy a ir a 2019 a hacerte una lista que se ajuste a ti.
> 
> La verdad es que me sorprendió ver que el 90% de usuarios sois retrasados mentales. Sabía que la cifra es alta pero no tan alta.
> 
> ...



Tu mierda de post solo es digno de una lectura vertical, y eso en el caso de estar uno muy aburrido. Ya el título, con su "Falso mito", deja a uno bien claro que nos encontramos, en el mejor de los casos, con un auténtico retrasado carente del mínimo nivel cultural que requiere la tarea que se propone.

Luego en el cuerpo del mensaje uno confirma sus peores sospechas: no se trata sólo de un subnormal, sino que el tipo es malintencionado y falso como él solo. Intenta dar validez casi divina a una tabla con unos productos que no mantendrían vivo a una persona ni 3 días, algunos de los cuáles no los conoce ni su puta madre (¿Tahini?). 

Pero por si esto fuera poco, el colmo de la desfachatez es que el personaje no hace mención siquiera somera al hecho de que la luz haya subido alrededor del 100% en los últimos dos años, y el combustible un 30%. Hecho este que hace que, como es obvio, sumado al incremento de la cesta de la compra del 17% (dando por buena la mierda tabla del personaje), la gente no esté padeciendo una "pequeña subidita" de los precios, como quiere vendernos el personaje, sino una brutal subida del coste de la vida en general de todas las familias, que está haciendo que mucha gente tenga que recurrir a la caridad para poder sobrevivir.

Ese es el panorama. Pintarlo de otra manera es sencillamente de ser malvado, mentiroso y rastrero.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> ¿por qué valen los datos que tú has redactado personalmente y no las estadísticas que yo te he puesto?



No los redacté yo: son PVP al azar extraídos de un supermercado al azar en 2019, tres años antes de redactar el hilo. Te quedaste atascado en esa parte y llevas horas ahí : )

Ya para qué pedir que enseñen filosofía en las aulas. Con que enseñen a leer textos me habría valido.


Drobed Yug dijo:


> Pues efectivamente la parte en la que dices que no han habido tales aumentos.



O sea: que no te leíste ni lo más esencial del hilo y respondiste igualmente. Igual de imbécil que la mayoría. PSOE total.


----------



## Karlb (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No los redacté yo: son PVP al azar extraídos de un supermercado al azar en 2019, tres años antes de redactar el hilo. Te quedaste atascado en esa parte y llevas horas ahí : )
> 
> Ya para qué pedir que enseñen filosofía en las aulas. Con que enseñen a leer textos me habría valido.
> 
> O sea: que no te leíste ni lo más esencial del hilo y respondiste igualmente. Igual de imbécil que la mayoría. PSOE total.



¿Por qué no das veracidad a los datos que yo te puse? vienen una gráficas que hasta una ameba sectaria mononeuronal como tú puede comprender.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> ¿Por qué no das veracidad a los datos que yo te puse? vienen una gráficas que hasta una ameba como tú puede comprender.



Vamos a ahorrarte el trabajo, Karlb.

Reinicia tu argumento, lee el hilo (aunque sólo sea los primeros párrafos) y, una vez lo hayas hecho, plantea las dudas. No vas a meterme en un debate que a ti te interesa fuera de lo que trata el hilo : )


----------



## Karlb (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Vamos a ahorrarte el trabajo, Karlb.
> 
> Reinicia tu argumento, lee el hilo (aunque sólo sea los primeros párrafos) y, una vez lo hayas hecho, plantea las dudas. No vas a meterme en un debate que a ti te interesa fuera de lo que trata el hilo : )



El que no se quiere meter en un debate que no le interesa eres tú, el de… “ejjjque la avena ha bajado lee mi hilo, ejjjque eres imbecil, lee mi hilo, ejjjqie los españoles sois… lee mi hilo, lee mi hilo, lee mi hilo” 

Y de ahí no sales.

Repito. ¿Esas gráficas no te dicen nada?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> El que no se quiere meter en un debate que no le interesa eres tú, el de… “ejjjque la avena ha bajado lee mi hilo, ejjjque eres imbecil, lee mi hilo, ejjjqie los españoles sois… lee mi hilo, lee mi hilo, lee mi hilo”
> 
> Y de ahí no sales.
> 
> Repito. ¿Esas gráficas no te dicen nada?



Claro. ¿Cómo voy a salir de ahí? Tendrás que leer un hilo para responderlo antes.

Sigo bastante asombrado por lo redomadamente cenutrios que sois la mayoría del foro. Me casa con lo de este hilo:



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/espana-un-pais-borregos-el-80-prefiere-seguir-a-la-oveja-de-al-lado.1847637/


----------



## Abrazafarolas (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Claro. ¿Cómo voy a salir de ahí? Tendrás que leer un hilo para responderlo antes.
> 
> Sigo bastante asombrado por lo redomadamente cenutrios que sois la mayoría del foro. Me casa con lo de este hilo:
> 
> ...



Suerte que estás tú para iluminarnos. Demos gracias al Señor.


----------



## coscorron (3 Nov 2022)

Hay que ser muy subnormal para comer alubias con tomate en lata ... Puta mierda tete, así nos va el país. En todo caso para que queremos el IPC y el INE teniendo a un cuñado que se ha hecho su propio estudio y con eso nos demuestra que no, que todos estamos equivocados y que los alimentos no han subido ...

La subida del precio de los alimentos en España alcanza máximos históricos







Por cierto, cesta de la compra vegana ... comete un filete alguna vez coño ...


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Hay que ser muy subnormal para comer alubias con tomate en lata ... Puta mierda tete, así nos va el país. En todo caso para que queremos el IPC y el INE teniendo a un cuñado que se ha hecho su propio estudio y con eso nos demuestra que no que todos estamos equivocados y que los alimentos no han subido ...
> 
> La subida del precio de los alimentos en España alcanza máximos históricos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1249363



Jajajaja pero qué imbécil.

Todos ladrando como perras porque un 17,7% de aumento interanual en mi lista les parece una aberración y a mí no, y vas tú y pones una captura diciendo que es un 14,4%, ¡aún menos!

Si es que es hasta gracioso veros caer en vuestra propia estupidez.


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



Lo que podía haber sido un hilo interesante ha terminado como el Rosario de la Aurora, y como Cagancho en Almagro.

Decir que la cesta de la compra SOLO ha subido un 20% en tres años es una solemne estupidez 

Porque casi toda esa subida ha sido en un año.

Porque los productos frescos han subido muchísimo más.

Porque los salarios han subido una mierda.

Porque los pobres son más pobres al tener que comprar los productos más básicos, que son los que más han subido.

Porque llevábamos 10 años con subidas muy bajas.

Tenías que haberte centrado en desmontar la chorrada de Suiza del otro hilo, por ejemplo. 

Y lo de comparar esas subidas con las de Argentina es otra chorrada descomunal (no sé quién lo ha hecho).

De todas formas, los insultos que has recibido no son de recibo. Reflejan una mala ostia y frustración descomunal. Pero hay que separar los datos objetivos de las opiniones. Tus datos básicos de porcentajes estaban bastante acertados. Pero tus opiniones eran provocadoras, la gente está muy cabreada.


----------



## pandillero (3 Nov 2022)

Se conoce que o poco haces la compra o comes mierda como avena o similar, de los pocos productos que yo compro de esa lista que ppublicas totalmente sesgada, los que yo consumo tienen un incremento que va desde 23% huevos a cebolla 47%. 
Tú sigue comiendo mierda.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Tenías que haberte centrado en desmontar la chorrada de Suiza del otro hilo, por ejemplo.



¿Crees que de verdad hace falta explicarle a un español cómo son los precios de un supermercado de Suiza o un "supermercado gourmet de Mónaco" (que eso ya me pareció alucinante) comparados con los de España?

¿Realmente hay que aclarar eso? Para mí es algo TAN obvio que no puedo rebajarme a tener que aclarar semejante cosa.

El hilo lo creé con los datos que yo tenía en 2019. Sólo otro usuario pudo aportar una lista similar (y fue realmente patética: las únicas subidas notables eran las de la comida para perros, ¡manda cojones!), que son los únicos documentos que tienen validez para hablar de una "gran subida" de precios. Nadie se atrevió a definir qué es "gran".

Y sí: lo de Argentina lo hice yo. *Les subió un TREINTA MIL POR CIENTO el valor del peso en veinte años. TREINTA MIL POR CIENTO*.

Así que estoy atacando la semántica bovina de este ganado que bala, o más bien rebuzna, porque un 17% en una cesta aleatoria en plena recesión mundial le parece demasiado para ellos. No lo pueden soportar. Están al borde del suicidio. Y resulta que viene uno a intentar "desmontar" el hilo y me pone un CATORCE por ciento:



coscorron dijo:


> Hay que ser muy subnormal para comer alubias con tomate en lata ... Puta mierda tete, así nos va el país. En todo caso para que queremos el IPC y el INE teniendo a un cuñado que se ha hecho su propio estudio y con eso nos demuestra que no, que todos estamos equivocados y que los alimentos no han subido ...
> 
> La subida del precio de los alimentos en España alcanza máximos históricos
> 
> ...



En economía los adjetivos tienen que ir acompañados de un contexto y una comparación correspondiente. Cualquier cosa contraria es puro sentimiento, que es lo que abunda en este hilo: sentimiento, el ingrediente base de la relación del rojo con la economía.

Y aquí los tienes, debatiendo en base a sentimientos. Otro más:



pandillero dijo:


> Se conoce que o poco haces la compra


----------



## pandillero (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿Crees que de verdad hace falta explicarle a un español cómo son los precios de un supermercado de Suiza o un "supermercado gourmet de Mónaco" (que eso ya me pareció alucinante) comparados con los de España?
> 
> ¿Realmente hay que aclarar eso? Para mí es algo TAN obvio que no puedo rebajarme a tener que aclarar semejante cosa.
> 
> ...



Puto argentino creyendose muy listo, ni con la mierda al cuello cambian. Hala a enfriar.


----------



## Digamelon (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> *Les subió un TREINTA MIL POR CIENTO el valor del peso en veinte años. TREINTA MIL POR CIENTO*.



En todo caso les bajó el valor del peso.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pero tus opiniones eran provocadoras, la gente está muy cabreada.



En mi hilo inicial no hay ninguna opinión más allá de ese 17,7%, que corresponde con los datos de entre el 14 y el 20% que estuvieron presentando en este hilo (los mismos que pretenden atacarme, que es una paradoja).

La gente es imbécil. Están cabreados porque saben que son imbéciles. Si a mí me insultan por recordarles que están muy lejos de los precios de Suiza, imagínate el día en que realmente tengan precios de Suiza y salarios de España: se suicidarán.

Este hilo pone de manifiesto la debilidad mental en España ante una recesión. Ni siquiera hace falta que esto se ponga como Argentina: sólo con que alcance los niveles de Grecia ya se suicidaría medio país.

Pero no llegarán a suicidarse porque son tan borregos que ya los habrán suicidado las farmacéuticas con sus pinchazos milagrosos.



Digamelon dijo:


> En todo caso les bajó el valor del peso.



Eso es correcto. Les subió el valor del dólar frente al peso, quise decir. Bien visto.


----------



## adal86 (3 Nov 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Lo que podía haber sido un hilo interesante ha terminado como el Rosario de la Aurora, y como Cagancho en Almagro.
> 
> Decir que la cesta de la compra SOLO ha subido un 20% en tres años es una solemne estupidez
> 
> ...



Te contesto yo por el tema de los insultos. ¿Sabes qué pasa? Que a mí me pone de muy mala ostia cuando veo a alguien que, a sabiendas, miente descaradamente intentando vender un relato que él mismo sabe muy bien que no se corresponde en nada con la realidad.

Porque cuando es alguien que simplemente se equivoca, bien porque es un ignorante, bien porque tiene una mala información, pues casi que a uno se la pela. ¡Un error lo puede tener cualquiera!, ¡pobresito, es tonto, qué se le va a hacer!

Pero este tipo es parte interesada, se ve claramente que no es un usuario normal opinando de lo que ve en su día a día. Además que se ve que no es el típico burro que no sabe ni leer. Este tío no es que sea Einstein, pero sí se da cuenta perfectamente de que está tergiversando y está tratando de llevar el debate por unos términos que a él le convienen.

De ahí los insultos, porque cuando uno es vendido, malo, poco empatico y demás, se merece que lo insulten y a veces incluso algo más.


----------



## Digamelon (3 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Te contesto yo por el tema de los insultos. ¿Sabes qué pasa? Que a mí me pone de muy mala ostia cuando veo a alguien que, a sabiendas, miente descaradamente intentando vender un relato que él mismo sabe muy bien que no se corresponde en nada con la realidad.
> 
> Porque cuando es alguien que simplemente se equivoca, bien porque es un ignorante, bien porque tiene una mala información, pues casi que a uno se la pela. ¡Un error lo puede tener cualquiera!, ¡pobresito, es tonto, qué se le va a hacer!
> 
> ...



Una subida general de un mínimo del 10% es una périda de capital importante, pero como dice el OP, Argentina lleva tiempo con inflaciones mucho más bestias y siguen sin vivir en el madmacs.

Vivimos en una decepción continuada en este foro, porque el madmacs parece un efecto óptico tipo horizonte, por mucho que te acerques a octubre al final no pasa nada y las terrazas siguen llenas.


----------



## Xάος (3 Nov 2022)

Haces una lista de la variación del precio de 36 alimentos de un sólo supermercado y la tomas como representativa de lo que ha variado el precio de los alimentos así, en general. Encima en la tabla comparas los totales de la cesta de la compra cuando en 2019 comprabas cosas que en 2022 no. ¿Qué validez esperas de unos datos así? Dices que al menos aportas datos reales... Bueno, que tus datos sean reales no quiere decir que las conclusiones que puedas sacar de ellos sean correctas.

Luego llegas a la conclusión de que ha aumentado un 17.7%, que eso es poco. Bueno, igual para ti es poco. Para otra persona igual es mucho. Si es mucho o es poco es subjetivo. Que tú gastes menos en la cesta de la compra en 2022 (comprando menos también, según la tabla) también es subjetivo. Yo por ejemplo, gasto bastante más.

En fin, he leído los comentarios un poco por encima y parece que cuando se profundiza un poco más en la discusión, tu argumento es "es que un 15% es poca subida, si fuese como Venezuela/Argentina os ibais a cagar". Al final estás discutiendo algo subjetivo. El que a mi me pongas que ha aumentado un 17.7%, me confirma que ha habido un gran aumento de precios. Si para ti no es un gran aumento, bien porque lo que compras no ha subido tanto o bien porque no compras tanta cantidad y por tanto el porcentaje no te afecta tanto, me alegro por ti.


----------



## adal86 (3 Nov 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Una subida general de un mínimo del 10% es una périda de capital importante, pero como dice el OP, Argentina lleva tiempo con inflaciones mucho más bestias y siguen sin vivir en el madmacs.
> 
> Vivimos en una decepción continuada en este foro, porque el madmacs parece un efecto óptico tipo horizonte, por mucho que te acerques a octubre al final no pasa nada y las terrazas siguen llenas.



Perdona pero estás muy equivocado. El mad max no es algo que venga de un día pa otro (ni de un año pa otro) como cree mucha gente, y ese es precisamente su peligro. El mad Max se va cocinando poco a poco, año a año. Este año un 5%, el que viene otro 5%, el siguiente otro 5%, y así, hasta que al cabo del tiempo tu calidad de vida ha bajado en general un 50% y no te has dado ni cuenta. El que se acuerde de cómo se vivía al principio de los 2000 en lo tocante a lo económico, se dará cuenta de la merma que hemos tenido en cuenta a calidad de vida.


----------



## Digamelon (3 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Perdona pero estás muy equivocado. El mad max no es algo que venga de un día pa otro (ni de un año pa otro) como cree mucha gente, y ese es precisamente su peligro. El mad Max se va cocinando poco a poco, año a año. Este año un 5%, el que viene otro 5%, el siguiente otro 5%, y así, hasta que al cabo del tiempo tu calidad de vida ha bajado en general un 50% y no te has dado ni cuenta. El que se acuerde de cómo se vivía al principio de los 2000 en lo tocante a lo económico, se dará cuenta de la merma que hemos tenido en cuenta a calidad de vida.



Ya, pero si tarda tanto en llegar ya estaré muerto y entonces no entiendo pa qué tengo que preocuparme.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

Xάος dijo:


> Al final estás discutiendo algo subjetivo.



¿Y no es acaso subjetiva la percepción opuesta a la mía?

¿De verdad un 17% te parece una subida considerable? Sabiendo que los que quisieron rebatirme mostraron cifras de un 14,4% interanual, que me pareció ridículo.

Queda flotando la pregunta, en veinticinco páginas, de cómo se comportaría la mayoría de españoles en una subida del dólar frente al euro de un 30.000%.

Por no hablar de lo más esencial del hilo, que es la comparativa de los precios con Suiza, tema que casi nadie quiso leer (porque a nadie de los que me responde le conviene, ya que no podrían entrar a lloriquear).


----------



## ArmiArma (3 Nov 2022)

*¡Nos ha jodido, claro que España va mejor!*

Pero no por PPPSOE, VOX y demás inútiles de la clase política, es *porque a nivel global los gilipollas de los defensores del globalismo hegemónico anglo van perdiendo: 
Putin ha declarado la guerra híbrida al Reino Hundido y la libra está caotizada, *China amaga con la amenaza del 'botón nuclear de la deuda' a EEUU, la OTAN en Europa manda su socio Erdogan....

y OH SORPRESA!!! según los nuevos ajustes de la narrativa de la propaganda, la UE milagrosamente va ganando la batalla del gas (como 'caido del cielo') y dice el FMI, que España puede salir mejor parada que el resto de países

*Conclusión ¿nos va quedando claro ya de una vez** a quién teniamos y tenemos que quitarnos de encima en España?*


----------



## Disidentpeasant (3 Nov 2022)

Curioso... mete mierdas como "tahini", pero se "olvida" de meter cosas tan raras como el pan, leche, aceite, azúcar...
Cherry picking de manual.


----------



## ewallpro (3 Nov 2022)

El falso mito dice... Tienes razón en una cosa: la mayoría no tenemos una excel con comparativa de precios producto por producto para comparar y pasártelo por la jeta. Pero también es cierto que la mejor forma de comparar precios que tenemos la mayoría es que siempre recordamos los precios de ciertos productos, y lo que nos cunde el billete. 

En 10 años que llevo viviendo con mi novia y yendo a hacer la compra de manera semanal, antes apenas hacíamos una compra al año en la que llegáramos a los 100 euros, y ahora no baja de los 100 euros ninguna compra que no sea de ir a por cosas que faltan. Otros lo compararán con que antes con 50 euros llenaban carro y ahora da para lo que da.

Y sobre los precios que recuerdo, hay muchos productos con subidas de entre el 15 y 40% EN UN AÑO, no en 3. Y hablo de conservas, fruta, carne pescado y lácteos por ejemplo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

ewallpro dijo:


> El falso mito dice... Tienes razón en una cosa: la mayoría no tenemos una excel con comparativa de precios producto por producto para comparar y pasártelo por la jeta. Pero también es cierto que la mejor forma de comparar precios que tenemos la mayoría es que siempre recordamos los precios de ciertos productos, y lo que nos cunde el billete.
> 
> En 10 años que llevo viviendo con mi novia y yendo a hacer la compra de manera semanal, antes apenas hacíamos una compra al año en la que llegáramos a los 100 euros, y ahora no baja de los 100 euros ninguna compra que no sea de ir a por cosas que faltan. Otros lo compararán con que antes con 50 euros llenaban carro y ahora da para lo que da.
> 
> Y sobre los precios que recuerdo, hay muchos productos con subidas de entre el 15 y 40% EN UN AÑO, no en 3. Y hablo de conservas, fruta, carne pescado y lácteos por ejemplo.



En el primer punto ya ves que puse la tabla de otro usuario que quiso "rebatirme". ¿Qué subió en su tabla más de un 30%? La comida para perros y los collares antipulgas. El resto apenas llegaba a un 10%.

El resto de tu mensaje, como la mayoría de respuestas, es puro sentimiento. Y, contra el sentimiento, datos. ¿Que no gustan? Es que los datos no tienen que gustar. Son los que son.


----------



## Chesterfield (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> ......



Comparativo-precios-2019-2020

Ahi tienes en una imagen una comparativa de 3 productos random con fecha de mayo de 2019 respecto a noviembre de 2022

Tambien lo adjunto al mensaje.










Los precios de 2019 estan sacadas de un folleto promocional y los precios actuales de la pagina soysuper.com

*Como puedes ver los precios se han disparado.*

Puedo pasar muchos folletos promocionales de los ultimos años con sus precios y ofertas 3x2, promociones, etc... Quien las quiera que las pida

Esta comparativa es solo un ejemplo, hay muchas mas como por ejemplo:

Mercadona (Productos hacendado)

Pechuga de pavo finas lonchas (2 paquetes de 200g)
Abril 2019 - 2.75€
Noviembre 2022 - 3.15€

Arroz redondo 
Abril 2019 - 0.90€
Noviembre 2022 - 1.09€

Tomate frito (paquete de 3 bricks)
Abril 2019 - 1€
Noviembre 2022 - 1.19€

Atun claro en aceite vegetal girasol (paquete de 6 latas)
Abril 2019 - 3.65€
Noviembre 2022 - 4.40€

Carrefour

Cocido Madrileño 
Abril 2019 - 1€
Noviembre 2022 - 1.26€

Gel de ducha dermoprotector
Abril 2019 - 1€
Noviembre 2022 - 1.20€ o 1.35€ (dependiendo de la ciudad)

Es curioso éste ultimo producto ya que se creó alrededor del 2010 en la linea de productos "Basic", que eran productos marca blanca Carrefour para que se pudiera hacer una compra adecuada con los precios de la crisis. Sin embargo, esta linea desapareció hace unos años, dejando algunos como éste que comento.

*En definitiva, en una compra semanal, te llevas muchos menos productos en noviembre de 2022 que en 2019.*


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

Chesterfield dijo:


> *En definitiva, en una compra semanal, te llevas muchos menos productos en noviembre de 2022 que en 2019.*



Completamente falso. Ya ves que yo, pagando sólo tres o cuatro euros más, me llevo lo mismo. Ahí tienes mi lista de lo que YO compraba.

Cómo os gusta mentir en este foro y en el país en general.


----------



## Chesterfield (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Completamente falso. Ya ves que yo, pagando sólo tres o cuatro euros más, me llevo lo mismo. Ahí tienes mi lista de lo que YO compraba.
> 
> Cómo os gusta mentir en este foro y en el país en general.



Pero que dices ñapas?

Ahí tienes la comparativa con folletos, datos y paginas donde todo el mundo puede comprobarlo. Ni te atreves a leer el mensaje completo viendo lo rapido que contestas.

Que me lo nieges ante la demostración solo confirma tu mentira casposa tipica de CM para desinformar.


----------



## Xάος (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿Y no es acaso subjetiva la percepción opuesta a la mía?
> 
> ¿De verdad un 17% te parece una subida considerable? Sabiendo que los que quisieron rebatirme mostraron cifras de un 14,4% interanual, que me pareció ridículo.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, la percepción opuesta también es subjetiva. Por eso digo, que debatirlo es absurdo. La cifra de 14.4% te puede servir tanto para decir que es poco con respecto a otros países con inflaciones del 3000% interanuales, como para decir que es mucho con respecto a lo que pasaba hasta ahora en España.

Respecto a mi opinión, es así: me parece poco aumento si lo comparas con Venezuela, me parece mucho aumento para las subidas que se han ido dando en España en años anteriores, y mucho para el presupuesto que tengo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Nov 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Eh un liberal que presumia de haber estado en las Azores, imagino que Google Maps.
> 
> Nota: yo he vivido allí medio año.



Debatir con alguien que no sabe usar si propio idioma correctamente... 
Tengo mejores cosas que hacer.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

Chesterfield dijo:


> Pero que dices ñapas?
> 
> Ahí tienes la comparativa con folletos, datos y paginas donde todo el mundo puede comprobarlo.
> 
> Que me lo nieges ante la demostración solo demuestra tu mentira casposa tipica de CM para desinformar.



Te subió la mayonesa de Hellmans. Vaya. El país está en quiebra. Tú di que sí. En tu cabeza suena muy bien.



Xάος dijo:


> Efectivamente, la percepción opuesta también es subjetiva. Por eso digo, que debatirlo es absurdo. La cifra de 14.4% te puede servir tanto para decir que es poco con respecto a otros países con inflaciones del 3000% interanuales, como para decir que es mucho con respecto a lo que pasaba hasta ahora en España.
> 
> Respecto a mi opinión, es así: me parece poco aumento si lo comparas con Venezuela, me parece mucho aumento para las subidas que se han ido dando en España en años anteriores, y mucho para el presupuesto que tengo.



Me pregunto: ¿qué "pasaba hasta hora en España"? ¿Tan bien iba la economía este último decenio? ¿No llevamos desde 1982 con indicadores económicos lamentables? ¿No había también una fuerte "crisis" y una gran "inflación" en los noventa de Felipón? ¿España alguna vez vivió alguna gran crisis?

Y no, no vamos a irnos a América: quedémonos con un país como Grecia, que también está en la UE. El día que en España se llegue a las cifras macroeconómicas de Grecia hace un par de lustros, no iba a quedar ningún contendiente en este hilo porque deduzco que estarían todos muertos por inanición.



Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Debatir con alguien que no sabe usar si propio idioma correctamente...
> Tengo mejores cosas que hacer.



Lo uso mejor que tú. De hecho, hay pocos usuarios que escriban tan bien como yo en este foro.

Si te molesta que no te den la razón en un análisis semántico totalmente subjetivo, donde te llamas retrasado a ti mismo, pues ahí no puedo hacer nada. Corre por tu cuenta.


----------



## coscorron (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Jajajaja pero qué imbécil.
> 
> Todos ladrando como perras porque un 17,7% de aumento interanual en mi lista les parece una aberración y a mí no, y vas tú y pones una captura diciendo que es un 14,4%, ¡aún menos!
> 
> Si es que es hasta gracioso veros caer en vuestra propia estupidez.



Ahhh ... Que la cosa va que te parece poco un 17,7 %??? Vale barco ... Pues nada tu sigue con tus judias.


----------



## Chesterfield (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Te subió la mayonesa de Hellmans. Vaya. El país está en quiebra. Tú di que sí. En tu cabeza suena muy bien.



Lamentable sesgo, del resto de productos no dices nada ¿verdad?

Te equivocas en todo y te es imposible debatir ningun punto mas que dar la pataleta negando la realidad.

Ahora me diras tambien que ni el combustible ni la electricidad ha subido tampoco, que además con tu salario medio vives mejor que antes.

Usted es una falacia y su debate una patraña.


----------



## antoniussss (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, el hilo es absurdo, absolutamente gilipollesco, si alguien intenta decir eso porque "Su cesta", que es una cesta de la puta posguerra, pero no posguerra por decir un "simil", es que ni el mas pobre de la posguerra se permitía menos que esa puta mierda, "no ha subido". (Que ha subido +10%, por cierto, pero de 50 euros es lo que tiene, que son 55), y para una persona. Si fuera para 4 personas, ya serían 200€, y cada compra sale a 220€, pa 2 putisimas mierdas que tiene y que no se puede ni hacer comidas ni cenas durante 1 mes.

No hay ni un producto cárnico (Esencial para cualquier familia)
No hay ni un puto pescado
No hay ni una puta fruta/hortaliza prácticamente
No hay artículos del hogar imprescindibles diariamente (Papel, servilletas, geles, champus, bolsas de basura....y un largo etc.
El resto, son 3 gilipolleces que nadie en su sano juicio comería durante toda la vida, antes le prendo fuego al mercadona.

¿Qué cojones quieres decirnos? Que semana a semana, mes a mes, año a año, ¿eso es lo que comes únicamente? La muerte en vida.

Y hablamos de Mercadona, dónde:

-La carne no es carne, es PREPARADO DE CARNE
-El pescado ultimamente solo es de piscifactoria "ultraprocesado" alimentado con piensos de laboratorio.
-La fruta y Verdura viene ultracongelada de a saber dónde y no sabe absolutamente a nada.


----------



## Andr3ws (3 Nov 2022)

Os quejáis por todo... Pensad que al menos de momento podéis comer....


----------



## antoniussss (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



No, es que lo he revisado y me toca los huevos, el SUBNORMAL va a comer y cenar todos los días de su puta vida unas alubias, unas alubias de lata con tomate y unas lentejas y todo eso a palo seco, porque no hay ni un puto chorizo, morcilla, panceta, manita de cerdo, que necesitan para comerse.


El resto es basura de picotear que no sirve para hacer una comida o una cena.


No se puede ser más imbecil, la pasta integral con qué te la haces todos los días subnormal, ¿Con el botecito de tomate natural triturado qeu se pone malo a los 2 días de abrirse?


----------



## Covid Bryant (3 Nov 2022)

El op come pollas, y las pollas de viejo las sigue chupando por 5€, ni inflación ni ostias


----------



## Luftwuaje (3 Nov 2022)

@AmericanSamoa, eres vegetariano?
No veo carne ni pescado en tu lista.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (3 Nov 2022)

Ahora me creo esa tabla comparativa de Mercadona cuando están engañando hasta en el peso de los productos.

Supongo que serás partner o algo para negar la inflación de precios.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...





Otro que todavía no se ha enterado que eso lo ponen porque hay que ponerlo pero que después cada Mencabrona de cada barrio y cada ciudad tiene sus propia política de precios según distintas variantes como por ejemplo si está situado en ciudad o pueblo pequeño o grande, barrios con más o menos poder adquisitivo, nivel de ventas en su zona, etc etc etc...

Voy al Mencabrona de mi zona y no coincide ni un solo precio con lo que pone ahí. Y en mi caso es a la baja porque su clientela son pueblos de tamaño mediano y bajo, por tanto los precios de muchas cosas suelen ser más bajos. Otras como el pescado no congelado en cambio están mucho más altos que en las ciudades.

Lo de ir a comprar al Mencabrona de mi zona es un decir porque solo voy a fisgonear un rato, ni harto de tripis y vodka compro la mierda procesada que venden en sitios así.

Saludos.


----------



## Poseidón (3 Nov 2022)

Hoy pedi cesta de compra en el corte. La leche feiraco a pasado de 1,01 hace dos semanas a 1,29 el litro.

Esto va a reventar.


----------



## Acebo-Tejo (3 Nov 2022)

¡ Una lista de compra de alimentación sin carne ni pescado ! 

Que vida tan miserable llevan algunos.


----------



## Lechuga verde (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Completamente falso. Ya ves que yo, pagando sólo tres o cuatro euros más, me llevo lo mismo. Ahí tienes mi lista de lo que YO compraba.
> 
> Cómo os gusta mentir en este foro y en el país en general.



Pero eres tonto o qué? Si te esta dando datos totalmente reales. Joder que pesado con negar la evidencia.


----------



## Lechuga verde (3 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ahhh ... Que la cosa va que te parece poco un 17,7 %??? Vale barco ... Pues nada tu sigue con tus judias.



Es un attention whore de manual, ha hecho su tabla y quiere presumir de ella, mejor ignorar a este muerto de hambre


----------



## Venator (3 Nov 2022)

Cualquiera que no sea trol, subnormal o CM del gobierno sabe que la subida de los mismos productos de la cesta de la compra anda por el 30% en el último año, puesto que se tardó en repercutir la subida de la energía, materias primas, abonos, etc. a medida que iban venciendo contratos o liquidando stocks.


----------



## mxmanu (3 Nov 2022)

Leche DE AVENA!!     

No sabia que las plantas amamantaban a sus brotes.

Practicamente toda la comida ha subido entre un 30 y un 100%


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (3 Nov 2022)

El op auto postulándose para los owned awards del 2022.


----------



## Persea (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



Cierto que la calidad de los hilos en este foro ha bajado mucho, pero lo que demuestra tu lista es que los precios han subido y mucho.









Un tomate suelto: 1,26€. Más caro que el litro de cerveza.


No un kilo de tomates, UN SOLO TOMATE SUELTO, más caro que un litro de cerveza. No se a que clase de pais nos quieren llevar en el cual el tomate y la cebolla son mas caros que la cerveza...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Educo Gratis (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Más retrasados mentales que responden sin leer.



Lo he mirado por encima, ¿Que me he perdido? ¿Dices que no han subido tanto los precios o no?


----------



## curvilineo (3 Nov 2022)

Ojalá comprases pollo


----------



## adal86 (3 Nov 2022)

Chesterfield dijo:


> Pero que dices ñapas?
> 
> Ahí tienes la comparativa con folletos, datos y paginas donde todo el mundo puede comprobarlo. Ni te atreves a leer el mensaje completo viendo lo rapido que contestas.
> 
> Que me lo nieges ante la demostración solo confirma tu mentira casposa tipica de CM para desinformar.



No le hagáis caso a este hijo de puta. Es un puto CM vendido y asqueroso que cobra (aunque sea una paguita de discapacitado) del PSOE. El tipo hace su trabajo y ya está.

"Hago una mierda tabla con productos como el tahini, salsa guacamole, taboule (o como se escriba), jugo de limón y pan de pita y le pretendo dar validez casi de mandato divino"


----------



## Indiferencia (3 Nov 2022)

*AmericanSamoa*

Te paga alguien por decir lo que dices?

No me vendría mal un segundo trabajo


----------



## Karlb (3 Nov 2022)

Los Pellets no se comen pero…


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

Chesterfield dijo:


> Lamentable sesgo, del resto de productos no dices nada ¿verdad?



No puedo decir nada porque le estás preguntando a alguien que hizo una lista en 2019, y no la hizo para ti en 2022. Si es que no te da el cociente intelectual ni para lo mínimo, así que para qué explicarte más, ¿no?



antoniussss dijo:


> No hay ni un producto cárnico (Esencial para cualquier familia)



Otro que tal baila.



Luftwuaje dijo:


> @AmericanSamoa, eres vegetariano?
> No veo carne ni pescado en tu lista.



Correcto.



Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Ahora me creo esa tabla comparativa de Mercadona cuando están engañando hasta en el peso de los productos.
> 
> Supongo que serás partner o algo para negar la inflación de precios.



Claro. Me llevo una comisión por afiliados. De hecho, ya sabía en 2019 que en 2020 había una crisis planetaria y en 2022 subirían los precios, así que ese día Roig me llamó para hacer esta lista.

¿A que si te cuento esto sí que te lo crees? Es que a un usuario de Burbuja hay que maquillarle mucho un dato para que se lo coma : )



zapatitos dijo:


> Otro que todavía no se ha enterado que



...que hay que leer antes de responder. Sí.



Persea dijo:


> Cierto que la calidad de los hilos en este foro ha bajado mucho, pero lo que demuestra tu lista es que los precios han subido y mucho.



Los precios subieron ¿en comparación con qué, cuándo...? ¿En comparación con dónde? ¿Subieron mucho porque a Joaquinito le parece que subieron mucho, o porque subieron realmente mucho? ¿Cuánto es "mucho"? ¿Lo que dicen en Burbuja?

Y no hablemos del tema de los precios de Suiza, que prácticamente nadie quiso tocar porque es tan ridículo que es para cagarse.



Educo Gratis dijo:


> Lo he mirado por encima, ¿Que me he perdido?



En tu propia frase encuentras la respuesta a la pregunta. Lee tu propia frase hasta que la comprendas.



curvilineo dijo:


> Ojalá comprases pollo



Cómpralo tú.

Yo no le digo a nadie lo que debe comprar, ni critico la compra de los demás.



mxmanu dijo:


> Leche DE AVENA!!
> 
> No sabia que las plantas amamantaban a sus brotes.
> 
> Practicamente toda la comida ha subido entre un 30 y un 100%



En Burbuja todo sube siempre. Es más: los usuarios de Burbuja pagan mucho más por la gasolina y la electricidad que el resto, que vive otra realidad distinta.

Un usuario medio de este foro es muy amigo de regodearse en la mierda. Y aquí estás: retroalimentándote con la mierda que defecan otros en sus hilos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Nov 2022)

Joer el retrasado ha vuelto....pero que no has entendido???

*El Banco de Inglaterra eleva el tipo de interés al 3%, el mayor aumento en tres décadas*

*Proyecta más subidas hasta lograr un control «sostenido» de la inflación al 2%*



*La Fed sube los tipos de interés 0,75 puntos hasta rozar el 4% en el sexto incremento este año*


Su presidente, Jerome Powell, abre la puerta a una ralentización en la subida de tipos de cara a su próxima reunión en diciembre






Jerome Powell, presidente de la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos (la Fed)Manuel Balce CenetaMUNDO 









La Fed sube los tipos de interés 0,75 puntos hasta rozar el 4% en el sexto incremento este año


La Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos sigue firme en su empeño de frenar una inflación sin precedentes desde la década de los 80. Como estaba previsto, el presidente de la Fed,...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Joer el retrasado ha vuelto....pero que no has entendido???



¿Por qué me insultas? En este hilo no me metí con tus amados judíos. ¿O sí?

Como *cada vez que alguien dice palabra y media de la judiada apareces raudo a limpiarles el ojete en todos los hilos*, quizá dije algo contra la judiada.

¿Es así?


----------



## Gothaus (3 Nov 2022)

¿Nos pone una tabla de un aumento del 17'7% y no le parece un gran aumento? ¿Es usted tonto?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> ¿Nos pone una tabla de un aumento del 17'7% y no le parece un gran aumento? ¿Es usted tonto?




El precio de la gasolina aumentó un 165% este año.
El IPC subió hasta el 10%
En medio, un conflicto bélico de primer nivel afectando a todos los estamentos a nivel global.
La electricidad un 30% más cara.
Un gobierno socialista al volante.
Por si fuera poco, otro usuario se saca su otra lista donde la gran mayoría de productos apenas suben un 10%.

Y este otro te cuenta que fue un 14,4%.

¿*Y a ti un 17,7% de parece que ya "se acaba la comida barata"* y que tenemos *precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco*? Y no te lo pierdas, que nadie en el hilo de Murray's dijo ni media sobre semejante soplapollez.

¿No será que la mayoría de usuarios de este foro sois más tontos que el asa de un cubo?

Ya lo afirmo yo: sí.


----------



## curvilineo (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No puedo decir nada porque le estás preguntando a alguien que hizo una lista en 2019, y no la hizo para ti en 2022. Si es que no te da el cociente intelectual ni para lo mínimo, así que para qué explicarte más, ¿no?
> 
> 
> Otro que tal baila.
> ...



Digo que ojalá lo comprases para ver la evolución del precio.

Te enervas, eso es fata de B12


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

curvilineo dijo:


> Digo que ojalá lo comprases para ver la evolución del precio.
> 
> Te enervas, eso es fata de B12



Diagnósticos truchos por Internet. Cualquiera diría que eres medicucho de la Seguridad Social o experto sanitario de La Secta.

La población come miles de cosas aparte de pollo.


----------



## adal86 (4 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No puedo decir nada porque le estás preguntando a alguien que hizo una lista en 2019, y no la hizo para ti en 2022. Si es que no te da el cociente intelectual ni para lo mínimo, así que para qué explicarte más, ¿no?
> 
> 
> Otro que tal baila.
> ...



Esto es muuuuuy fácil. Si tú mismo reconoces que en tu tabla no hay productos básicos tipo carne, pescado, etcétera que comemos la inmensa mayoría de los españoles, porque en su día no los pusiste en tu lista porque eres vegetariano, no vengas ahora diciendo que vas a desmontar el "falso mito" de los altos precios con tu mierda tabla.

Si tú hubieras puesto, por ejemplo: "mi lista de la compra con productos raros para vegetarianos sólo ha aumentado un 17% su precio en los últimos tres años", nadie te hubiera dicho ni mu y no hubieras quedado como un falso y un mierdas.

Pero pretender dar validez universal a una lista de mierda con productos que nadie conoce y que no consume ni un uno por ciento de la población es un disparate, por no decir que es de ser caradura, mierdas y tonto.


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Nov 2022)

No me hace falta ver ninguna tabla, cada día que compro compruebo en mi bolsillo que la comida ha subido y sigue subiendo una barbaridad.


----------



## República Independiente (4 Nov 2022)

Leña, a 16 o 17 céntimos el kilo en abril, a 23 este mes. Pellets, no los compro, pero me dijo mi vecino que valen el doble que la temporada pasada.

Café en la cafetería de mi centro de trabajo: de 1'35 a 1'50. El menú de desayuno, de 2'80 a 3'80 (lo comentó la camarera esta misma mañana, yo no desayuno allí).

Leche fresca entera Aldi, de menos de 90 cts. a casi 1€ y ahora a 1'04 (la han ido subiendo en varias veces). Yogur eco, un vasito, de 39 cts a 45. Mantequilla eco, de 1'99 a 2'45, del tirón. Tortitas de maíz, se encontraban por menos de 1€ el paquete, en Lidl, por ejemplo, creo que a 89 cts. Ya pasan del euro. Kéfir Pastoret, de 1'99 o incluso a veces menos, a 2'25. Media docena de huevos eco, de 1'99 a 2'25.

Subidas generalizadas en seis meses o así.


----------



## Chesterfield (4 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No puedo decir nada porque le estás preguntando a alguien que hizo una lista en 2019, y no la hizo para ti en 2022. Si es que no te da el cociente intelectual ni para lo mínimo, así que para qué explicarte más, ¿no?



Falacia ad hominem 
El primer paso es reconocerlo, suerte.


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Nov 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> y los huevos, el arroz, pasta, pan de molde?
> 
> esa lista me la paso el OGT porque no vale para nada, es un cherry picking de manual.
> 
> los huevos de corral que no los compra ni el tato, poned el precio del los 24, que de 2.5 están ahora en 4



Joder, y la carne, el pollo, el pescado, etc?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (4 Nov 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> No me hace falta ver ninguna tabla, cada día que compro compruebo en mi bolsillo que la comida ha subido y sigue subiendo una barbaridad.



"Una barbaridad" ¿comparado con qué? ¿Cuánto es "una barbaridad"?

Y menos mal que es un foro de economía y no el foro de los Teletubbies.

Podemos empezar a considerar "una hartá" como un adjetivo macroeconómico. ¿Cuánto ha zubío la borza? ¡UNA HARTÁ!



Chesterfield dijo:


> Falacia ad hominem
> El primer paso es reconocerlo, suerte.



Cómo se nota que sales de Menéame. El clásico tonto de los latinismos de veinte duros.



antonio estrada dijo:


> Joder, y la carne, el pollo, el pescado, etc?



Lee el hilo. De nada.


----------



## Chesterfield (4 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Cómo se nota que sales de Menéame. El clásico tonto de los latinismos de veinte duros.



¿Que es eso? ¿Una página de tragalefas donde pasas las noches? Ahora entiendo la fuente de tu ingesta de proteinas.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (4 Nov 2022)

Chesterfield dijo:


> ¿Que es eso? ¿Una página de tragalefas donde pasas las noches? Ahora entiendo la fuente de tu ingesta de proteinas.



La página de tragalefas de donde sales tú. Yo me salí de esa mierda de web en 2008 para no leer otro "argumento ad hominem" más, que me pareceis tan cursis todos que me daba hasta asco : )


----------



## Chesterfield (4 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La página de tragalefas de donde sales tú. Yo me salí de esa mierda de web en 2008 para no leer otro "argumento ad hominem" más, que me pareceis tan cursis todos que me daba hasta asco : )



Jajajajajaja me acabas de dar la razón


----------



## AmericanSamoa (4 Nov 2022)

Chesterfield dijo:


> Jajajajajaja me acabas de dar la razón



Para nada. Si el que sigue ahí eres tú. Se nota por cómo escribes. Te pillé ; )


----------



## Gothaus (4 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> El precio de la gasolina aumentó un 165% este año.
> El IPC subió hasta el 10%
> En medio, un conflicto bélico de primer nivel afectando a todos los estamentos a nivel global.
> La electricidad un 30% más cara.
> ...



80 pavos hoy en carne, cuatro cosas que hemos comprado, no hemos llenado ni una bolsa. ¿Pero qué cojones me está contando?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (4 Nov 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> 80 pavos hoy en carne, cuatro cosas que hemos comprado, no hemos llenado ni una bolsa. ¿Pero qué cojones me está contando?



A mí es que tus lloriqueos me dan igual. Sobre un asunto inflacionario no se discute lloriqueando como un idiota. Eso es de progres.

Te sientas en la mesa, te pones bien la sevilleta, se sientas erguido y sacas una calculadora, datos, precios, porcentajes, analizas. No me vengas a este hilo con imbecilidades. Eres el centésimo que responde igual.

Un poco de personalidad.


----------



## Gothaus (5 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> A mí es que tus lloriqueos me dan igual. Sobre un asunto inflacionario no se discute lloriqueando como un idiota. Eso es de progres.
> 
> Te sientas en la mesa, te pones bien la sevilleta, se sientas erguido y sacas una calculadora, datos, precios, porcentajes, analizas. No me vengas a este hilo con imbecilidades. Eres el centésimo que responde igual.
> 
> Un poco de personalidad.



Será porque no llegamos a fin de mes y viene un imbécil a decirnos que lo de los aumentos de los precios de la comida es un mito.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Nov 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Será porque no llegamos a fin de mes



Eso es asunto tuyo. Porque no llegues a fin de mes no vas a venir a un foro de economía a decirme a mí que en España tenemos los mismos precios que en Mónaco, a mí, precisamente, que hace tres horas salí de Lidl con dos enormes bolsas repletas por 28,80€.

Ubícate en el tema y lee a los hilos antes de responderlos, si eres tan amable.


----------



## Gothaus (5 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Eso es asunto tuyo. Porque no llegues a fin de mes no vas a venir a un foro de economía a decirme a mí que en España tenemos los mismos precios que en Mónaco, a mí, precisamente, que hace tres horas salí de Lidl con dos enormes bolsas repletas por 28,80€.
> 
> Ubícate en el tema y lee a los hilos antes de responderlos, si eres tan amable.



Y una polla. No sales de una gran superficie con 100 pavos con la cesta igual de llena ahora que hace cuatro años.


----------



## mordoriana (5 Nov 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Y una polla. No sales de una gran superficie con 100 pavos con la cesta igual de llena ahora que hace cuatro años.




   Ni cuatro meses. Como miren atrás cuatro años me da un infarto.


----------



## Gothaus (5 Nov 2022)

mordoriana dijo:


> Ni cuatro meses. Como miren atrás cuatro años me da un infarto.



Efectivamente. Es que unos meses atrás salías del Carreful con el carro lleno y decías me cago en la puta 100 pavos, ahora sales con el mismo carro y dices me cago en la puta, 175 pavos. Y el imbécil ese dice que no han subido los precios, me cago en su puta madre. Pone una lista escogidísima, con productos de mierda, le sale un 18% de subida y dice que no han subido los precios, su puta madre, y encima pretende argumentarlo. Y eso que no ha escogido carne, pescado, verduras y pan. Su mierda de lista le da un 18%, se zasquea a sí mismo, y todavía dice que lo de la subida es un mito. No sé qué entenderá el CM de mierda ese por subida, me imagino que un 60% mínimo ya le parecerá que suben un poco los precios.

Pero por lo que le he leído en este hilo, sus argumentos no pasan de que si le dices que llueve, porque cae agua del cielo y te estás mojando, te dice que mientes, ya que para que llueva "de verdá", tienes que sacar una garrafa de cinco litros al balcón y tienen que caer precipitaciones que te la llenen hasta la mitad, que si subes calado a casa, realmente no llueve porque no tienes datos, ya que la garrafa suya sólo se ha llenado un cuarto. El que tú subas empapado hasta los calzoncillos no quiere decir que haya llovido porque, según sus datos, esa agua no cala.

Ese es el nivel de imbecilidad.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Nov 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Y una polla. No sales de una gran superficie con 100 pavos con la cesta igual de llena ahora que hace cuatro años.



28,88€

Ahora es cuando te pones a decir que si tal cosa no te gusta, tal cosa no te parece bien, esto, lo otro... Pero es mi compra de hace un rato al precio prácticamente exacto de hace dos o tres años. A ver si te crees que antes compraba todo esto por 14 euros.

Tú y todos los que estais respondiendo al hilo lloriqueando dais pena. "Precios de Suiza". Hay que ser imbécil.

Aquí tienes la foto. Mírala muchas veces porque te va a estallar la cabeza que te revienten las películas que os montais aquí la enorme mayoría. Tarados:


----------



## adal86 (5 Nov 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Efectivamente. Es que unos meses atrás salías del Carreful con el carro lleno y decías me cago en la puta 100 pavos, ahora sales con el mismo carro y dices me cago en la puta, 175 pavos. Y el imbécil ese dice que no han subido los precios, me cago en su puta madre. Pone una lista escogidísima, con productos de mierda, le sale un 18% de subida y dice que no han subido los precios, su puta madre, y encima pretende argumentarlo. Y eso que no ha escogido carne, pescado, verduras y pan. Su mierda de lista le da un 18%, se zasquea a sí mismo, y todavía dice que lo de la subida es un mito. No sé qué entenderá el CM de mierda ese por subida, me imagino que un 60% mínimo ya le parecerá que suben un poco los precios.
> 
> Pero por lo que le he leído en este hilo, sus argumentos no pasan de que si le dices que llueve, porque cae agua del cielo y te estás mojando, te dice que mientes, ya que para que llueva "de verdá", tienes que sacar una garrafa de cinco litros al balcón y tienen que caer precipitaciones que te la llenen hasta la mitad, que si subes calado a casa, realmente no llueve porque no tienes datos, ya que la garrafa suya sólo se ha llenado un cuarto. El que tú subas empapado hasta los calzoncillos no quiere decir que haya llovido porque, según sus datos, esa agua no cala.
> 
> Ese es el nivel de imbecilidad.



No le hagas caso, este tipo es un mierdas y un hijo de puta vendido a saber qué partido o a qué mala causa.

Pide datos, números, pruebas y demás, y él todo lo que aporta es una tabla echa con productos como tahini, taboule, pan de pita, salsa guacamole, etcétera que no consume nadie y que pervierten totalmente el resultado de su "estudio" y le quita cualquier atisbo de valor demostrativo.

Su proceder me parece tan sesgado y tan poco serio, que me parece más fiable y más preciso alguien que dice "compré media bolsa con lo que hace un año compraba una bolsa entera" que él y su tabla de mierda.

Lo dicho, un basura de mierda de los que tanto proliferan por aquí intentando hacernos ver un ratón donde hay un elefante.


----------



## adal86 (5 Nov 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Efectivamente. Es que unos meses atrás salías del Carreful con el carro lleno y decías me cago en la puta 100 pavos, ahora sales con el mismo carro y dices me cago en la puta, 175 pavos. Y el imbécil ese dice que no han subido los precios, me cago en su puta madre. Pone una lista escogidísima, con productos de mierda, le sale un 18% de subida y dice que no han subido los precios, su puta madre, y encima pretende argumentarlo. Y eso que no ha escogido carne, pescado, verduras y pan. Su mierda de lista le da un 18%, se zasquea a sí mismo, y todavía dice que lo de la subida es un mito. No sé qué entenderá el CM de mierda ese por subida, me imagino que un 60% mínimo ya le parecerá que suben un poco los precios.
> 
> Pero por lo que le he leído en este hilo, sus argumentos no pasan de que si le dices que llueve, porque cae agua del cielo y te estás mojando, te dice que mientes, ya que para que llueva "de verdá", tienes que sacar una garrafa de cinco litros al balcón y tienen que caer precipitaciones que te la llenen hasta la mitad, que si subes calado a casa, realmente no llueve porque no tienes datos, ya que la garrafa suya sólo se ha llenado un cuarto. El que tú subas empapado hasta los calzoncillos no quiere decir que haya llovido porque, según sus datos, esa agua no cala.
> 
> Ese es el nivel de imbecilidad.



El hijo de puta este lo que dice es que un 17% es poco, que somos unos lloricas, que en Argentina y no sé dónde hay subidas del 30% anual.

Lo que no dice este mierdas, es que aparte de la subida de los alimentos, nos hemos comido de forma paralela una subida de la luz del 150% y del combustible un 30%.

No sé qué cojones gana este tipo de gentuza con eso, de verdad que no me lo explico. Supongo que es por dinero, y algún partido de mierda lo tendrá enchufado en algún puesto mediocre o de becario.


----------



## mirym94 (5 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Has metido la pata asumelo y borra el hilo anda



Está peor que murdok al menos este usaba el raciocinio. Tendremos que buscar tickets de compra del 2019 y hacérselos comer.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> en Argentina y no sé dónde hay subidas del 30% anual.



TREINTA MIL POR CIENTO.

30.000% anual.

Un 30 y tres ceros (000). Treinta mil.

Lo escribí varias veces pero un analfabeto profundo no distingue el 30 del 30.000.



adal86 dijo:


> nos hemos comido de forma paralela una subida de la luz del 150% y del combustible un 30%.



Tú mismo lo dices: con esos porcentajes de aumento que afectan directamente a la producción y distrbuición de alimentos, *un aumento de entre un 14 y un 19% en los lineales en un año es irrisorio*, y más tomando como referencia un supermercado "caro" para los usuarios de Burbuja.

Te pisas constantemente tu argumento, haces gala de un analfabetismo profundo e ignoras hasta de qué tema estás hablando al admitir en el primer mensaje que no lees a lo que respondes.

Un mongólico como tú sólo se entiende con plañideras, y no con gente que debate sobre aspectos agropecuarios que en tu cerebro de mosquito deben sonar a chino.

Sigue con tu proselitismo de Antena 3 Noticias, que en este país de mongólicos gusta mucho la gente así como tú : )


----------



## adal86 (5 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> TREINTA MIL POR CIENTO.
> 
> 30.000% anual.
> 
> ...



¿Pero qué cojones me estás contando? Una subida del 17% es irrisorio en el sentido de que debería de subir mucho más si la economía se rigiera más o menos por la lógica, porque los costes de producción están sobre el 40%, pero eso es un tema aparte, aquí de lo que se habla, o de lo que hablas tú con tu mierda de tema, es del bolsillo del consumidor. ¿Qué cojones le importa a la gente si una subida del 17% es poco si la comparamos con la que hay en Nigeria?

De todas maneras, no intentes llevar la guerra a tu terreno, que el 17% es tan falso como tú, y partiendo de ese dato falso ya da igual cualquier argumentación posterior. Sólo en tu cesta de la compra de vegetariano retrasado, gilipollas y tragalefas (de ahí obtienes el aporte proteínico necesario) la subida es de un 17%. A la gente que comemos cosas tan raras como carne, pescado, fruta y verdura nos ha subido mucho más.


----------



## antoniussss (5 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> 28,88€
> 
> Ahora es cuando te pones a decir que si tal cosa no te gusta, tal cosa no te parece bien, esto, lo otro... Pero es mi compra de hace un rato al precio prácticamente exacto de hace dos o tres años. A ver si te crees que antes compraba todo esto por 14 euros.
> 
> ...




xDDDDD y de qué alardeas de gastarte 30 pavos? en esa mierda que no sirve para nada? ¿Qué familia con hijos come unos quesos untados, un pan de chapata y 2 frutas que saben a plástico?

Tienes una forma de escribir, y sobre un tema concreto, que recuerdas mucho a un "Pesao" de "Consumo Responsable" donde decia que por 50 € al mes comia él y su familia (4 personas) y luego resulta que casi todo lo importante "tenia" un colega productor en un pueblucho, y aún así no salían las cuentas por ningún sitio.


----------



## antoniussss (5 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> A mí es que tus lloriqueos me dan igual. Sobre un asunto inflacionario no se discute lloriqueando como un idiota. Eso es de progres.
> 
> Te sientas en la mesa, te pones bien la sevilleta, se sientas erguido y sacas una calculadora, datos, precios, porcentajes, analizas. No me vengas a este hilo con imbecilidades. Eres el centésimo que responde igual.
> 
> Un poco de personalidad.



Eso que usas es otra falacia de libro.

No hace falta para "demostrar una verdad" o "Hablar de una verdad", estar todos los años de tu vida pasando el ticket de la compra a excel en cada compra + mirando el peso de los productos y apuntándolo todo.

Es como el que lleva 20 años o 50 años echando gasolina y ahora se queja de que valga 2 pavos y el subidón que ha tenido y te llega un notas diciendo que si no has apuntado en un excel cada repostaje en los ultimos 50 años no tienes derecho a hablar.


Todo el mundo sabe que el mismo producto, misma marca, ha subido un cojonacio en un 99% de los casos. Es una locura encima hablar de productos frescos (Carnes, Hortalizas, Frutas).

Ahora bien, el que es un ignorante y gilipollas y SOLO mira el PRECIO, no sabrá efectivamente que no es lo mismo que te vendan naranjas recien cogidas de un naranjo de España (Sin congelaciones, legislacion dura contra "Quimicos de laboratorio"...etc, que en tu Mercadona te cambien esas naranjas por naranjas de HONDURAS, hasta arriba de productos químicos para diezduplicar su producción y que no sepan a nada, los hipercongelamientos que les dan cogidas verdes para el pedazo transporte que les espera desde el culo de los mundo, congelamientos en otros puntos, y por fin, venta en Mercadona.


A tí te están subiendo precios del 15% al 50% en tu lista racana de vegano que encima NO SON LOS MISMOS del año pasado te vendían aunque tú no lo sepas, porque ese producto que te vendían se está vendiendo a Reino Unido o Alemania, y si se vendiera aquí igual que el año pasado valdría x2 o x3.

Hay que sospechar de todo, hasta del papel del culo Scotex, que te pueden ahorrar costes y parecer que no ha subido "demasiado" pero ahora viene con menos cantidad, menos calidad, abaratamiento de costes, que bajo ningún concepto es el mismo que el del año pasado.


Y en este sentido es normal, si la electricidad vale hasta X10 que el año pasado, el gas ya me río para ponerle un multiplicador, la gasolina X2, los sueldos (Entre salario minimo e inflacion otro subidon) y bla bla bla, pues es lo que tiene, que entre todos la mataron y ella sola se murió.


----------



## Gothaus (5 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> No le hagas caso, este tipo es un mierdas y un hijo de puta vendido a saber qué partido o a qué mala causa.
> 
> Pide datos, números, pruebas y demás, y él todo lo que aporta es una tabla echa con productos como tahini, taboule, pan de pita, salsa guacamole, etcétera que no consume nadie y que pervierten totalmente el resultado de su "estudio" y le quita cualquier atisbo de valor demostrativo.
> 
> ...



Ya, pero es que se cree que somos tontos y nos chupamos el dedo y él sigue erre que erre, como si no supiéramos de qué va. O sea, me va a decir que la cesta de la compra no ha subido mucho, cuando antes, consumiendo lo mismo y siendo lonchafinista, conseguía ahorrar un poco y ahora tengo que tirar de esos ahorros porque no me llega con el sueldo a final de mes. Que me iba al Carreful o al Mencabrona y pagaba 100 pavos y hoy pago 150 o más. Pero el subnormal me dice "que no aporto datos". Coño, no tendré tabletitas chachipirulis, que si me pongo me hago unas cuantas, pero sé cómo se está viendo afectada mi economía. Que me he quitado de bares y ciertos pequeños placeres y no me llega, cojones, y me dice que un 18% no es nada, que somos unos quejicas.

No sé quién le paga sus 20 céntimos a ese subnormal, pero no le merece la pena.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Nov 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> xDDDDD y de qué alardeas de gastarte 30 pavos? en esa mierda que no sirve para nada? ¿Qué familia con hijos come unos quesos untados, un pan de chapata y 2 frutas que saben a plástico?



Sé que te da rabia y no puedes soportar que los supermercados apenas hayan subido de precio tanto como querías. Sé que querías que fuese a más para tener motivos para berrear, que es lo que te da morbo. Sé perfectamente cómo funcionais aquí la mayoría porque os leo cada día, y cómo os retroalimentáis con vuestras memeces adolescentes.

Lamento decirte que, si hubiese comprado para cuatro personas, el precio se habría cuadruplicado, exactamente de la misma manera que hace dos o tres años.

No pensaste en las matemáticas básicas antes de soltar tu "xDDDD", ¿eh? No pensaste, en general.



antoniussss dijo:


> Ahora bien, el que es un ignorante y gilipollas y SOLO mira el PRECIO



¡Anda! ¡MENUDO PLOT TWIST!

¿Ya no hay que hablar del precio? ¿No resulta que era todo tan apocalíptico? Ya vas reculando, ¿eh? Como te lea el mongólico de @Gothaus se va a mosquear contigo porque le estás reventando su discursito de Antena 3 Noticias.

Así que ahora ya no es tan importante el precio, sino otros asuntos que a ti te interesan y sobre los que regodearte.

¿Ya no hay precios de Suiza? ¿Se fueron de un día para otro, como la gripe?

Dais una lástima tremenda.


----------



## Yoguiyo (5 Nov 2022)

En Mercadona la leche fresca ha pasado de 0,76 a 0,96€. Y la tortilla de patatas de 1,65 a 2,40. Las bananas de 0,95 a 1,39€.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Nov 2022)

Yoguiyo dijo:


> Las bananas de 0,95



Aparte de que tu comentario no tiene nada que ver con el hilo, las bananas llevan AÑOS costando 1,19€ en el lugar más barato. Eso de 0,95€ no te lo crees ni harto de vino porque, además, ese producto está en mi lista de 2019 que hay en el hilo.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (5 Nov 2022)

Solo un tío a sueldo puede argumentar así y lo más claro aguantar días y días de cientos de foreros argumentando, denunciando sus trampas, manipulaciones y seguir como si nada .

Pd. Te contesto aquí porque no mereces más. Me comess los huevos tu y los judíos.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Nov 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Solo un tío a sueldo puede argumentar así



A sueldo estarías tú de la Liga Antidifamación, que vienes a intentar limpiar el foro cada vez que se habla de la judiada.

Se te ve a millas náuticas ; )


----------



## adal86 (5 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Sé que te da rabia y no puedes soportar que los supermercados apenas hayan subido de precio tanto como querías. Sé que querías que fuese a más para tener motivos para berrear, que es lo que te da morbo. Sé perfectamente cómo funcionais aquí la mayoría porque os leo cada día, y cómo os retroalimentáis con vuestras memeces adolescentes.
> 
> Lamento decirte que, si hubiese comprado para cuatro personas, el precio se habría cuadruplicado, exactamente de la misma manera que hace dos o tres años.
> 
> ...



Qué cuajo tienes que tener para hacer demagogia con un tema que está llevando a literalmente a la ruina y la quiebra a miles de familias. Vete a decirle a la gente que está colapsando los centros de recogida de alimentos que somos unos exagerados, que una subida de 17% (dando por buenos tus números) es una mierdilla y quejarse por eso es de ser un blando y un quejica.

Lo tuyo es de ser un mierdas como persona y de tener la misma empatía que un psicópata (¿Serás tú uno?). Si realmente crees en lo que dices, pos mira, un paleto ignorante más, pero lo grave es que, creo, tú sabes muy bien que lo que dices es pura mierda, sabes que la gente está pasándolo realmente mal, que los desahucios están por doquier, que la caridad está colapsada por la gente que no tiene ni pa comer, etcétera; el aumento de precios en la cesta de la compra es simplemente llover sobre mojado.

Por eso es que se te insulta (poco se te insulta...), porque no se puede ser tan miserable; todo no vale, hay cosas que no se pueden hacer.

Pides rigurosidad, números, objetividad y demás, y tú llegas y aportas una mierda de tabla echa con productos de mierda que no tienen nada que ver con el consumo habitual del español medio y a eso le das valor como si fueran las escrituras sagradas.

Tú eres exactamente de la misma especie que los que niegan el problema de la okupacion, la delincuencia de los inmigrantes ilegales o las denuncias falsas de las mujeres. Todo escoria, vendidos de mierda, que por seguir la corriente de sus ideologías de mierda o sus amos políticos son capaces de ponerse en contra de todos sus congéneres y llegar a negar incluso sus problemas más acuciantes.

Con esto ya doy por concluida mi participación en esta mierda de hilo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> una subida de 0,17%



Oye: ¿tú eres disléxico? Di la verdad. Es la única manera de que todas las mamarrachadas que escribes tengan algún sentido.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (5 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Aparte de que tu comentario no tiene nada que ver con el hilo, las bananas llevan AÑOS costando 1,19€ en el lugar más barato. Eso de 0,95€ no te lo crees ni harto de vino porque, además, ese producto está en mi lista de 2019 que hay en el hilo.



Yo antes comía plátanos, ahora tengo que comprar bananas. No porque no me pueda permitir el plátano, si no porque me parece que se están columpiando de lo lindo.

No tengo problemas para comprar al precio que sea lo que sea a algún conocido, a una pequeña explotación etc. En pagar Mercedes, chaleses etc. a explotadores y terratenientes prefiero no invertir.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Nov 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Yo antes comía plátanos, ahora tengo que comprar bananas. No porque no me pueda permitir el plátano, si no porque me parece que se están columpiando de lo lindo.
> 
> No tengo problemas para comprar al precio que sea lo que sea a algún conocido, a una pequeña explotación etc. En pagar Mercedes, chaleses etc. a explotadores y terratenientes prefiero no invertir.



Me parece a mí que los plátanos cuestan casi el doble (si no el doble) que las bananas desde hace muchos años. Pero el precio del plátano canario es un tema (bastante interesante) para otro hilo, ya que no conecta con el tema "Precios de Suiza" que quiero tratar.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (5 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Me parece a mí que los plátanos cuestan casi el doble (si no el doble) que las bananas desde hace muchos años. Pero el precio del plátano canario es un tema (bastante interesante) para otro hilo, ya que no conecta con el tema "Precios de Suiza" que quiero tratar.



El plátano ha estado a 5 euros este verano.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Nov 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> El plátano ha estado a 5 euros este verano.



Probablemente en el Sánchez Romero de La Moraleja. No te digo que no.

Lidl: 1,99€
Alcampo: 2,99€
Mercadona: 2,99€
Consum: 2,99€
Carrefour: 3,82€
Hipercor: 4,49€ (el mayor categoría)


----------



## adal86 (5 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Oye: ¿tú eres disléxico? Di la verdad. Es la única manera de que todas las mamarrachadas que escribes tengan algún sentido.



Corregido. Sigue desviando y dando la patada palante con tu mierda de hilo. Este se retira ya.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (5 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Probablemente en el Sánchez Romero de La Moraleja. No te digo que no.
> 
> Lidl: 1,99€
> Alcampo: 2,99€
> ...








Los plátanos de Canarias se pudren en los lineales.


A los Canarias les echan mierda por un tubo… si alguna ves les ves motas blancas/azules ya sabes que se les fue de las manosHuele, que apestan las manos, porque muchos no vienen ni lavados. Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Demi Grante (5 Nov 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Te lo creas o no, tus precios de hace años son más caros que mi día a día , a día de hoy.
> 
> Me pareces vomitivo si estas falseando así, o eres un mentiroso o necesitas pasarte por consumo responsable urgentemente.



Tus palabras no se corresponden con tu lista


----------



## ratoncitoperez (5 Nov 2022)

Ha aumentado el precio de la comida y ha disminuido bastante su calidad.
Patatas, cebollas, ajos… son de peor calidad.


----------



## Demi Grante (5 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Seguramente porque en la escuela no enseñan a pensar. Alguien con bachiller sólo determina lo que le enseñan, pero no analiza lo que le enseñan.
> 
> Un par de cosas:
> 
> ...



Si dejaste de comer carne porque un día te encontraste un filete con gusanos... La fruta y la verdura en cambio es imposible encontrarla con gusanos, ¿verdad?

Hay que ser tolai para dejar de tomar carne por *ese *motivo.


Y respecto al motivo por el que me mencionas, que digo que tu cesta de la compra tiene artículos que pueden variar de precio bastante, me refiero por ejemplo a una que tenemos en común en nuestras listas, como el pimiento rojo. Tanto ahora como hace 3 años ese artículo vas un día y lo ves 2'15 y a los 4 dias está a 2'80. Si según tú pillabas el pimiento rojo de forma habitual a menos de 2€ te digo simplemente que o vives en un área de invernaderos o que mientes. 

El pimiento rojo es un artículo cuyo precio habitual es de 2€/kg desde hace bastantes años (al menos de hace 8 años que es cuando se convirtió en un producto fijo de mi lista de la compra). Hoy en día las ofertas donde los encuentras por menos de 2€ son contadísimas, hace 3 años era n bastante regulares.

Pero a lo que atañe el tema, que es el precio medio, el del pimiento rojo, tomate, pepino y en general la mayoría de las verduras perfectamente se puede haber encarecido entre un 25-40%, luego fuera de esos márgenes hay ofertas y picos, pero para negar que la media de las verduras ha subido no más de un 10% como tú dices hay que ser subnormal. Te lo digo sin acritud, subnormal con todas las letras. 

Hay otros artículos que han sufrido encarecimientos menos pronunciados como la carne o los derivados de las harinas, aún así el encarecimiento se acerca más al 20% que al 10%.

Enhorabuena por tu trabajo, sin duda en el siguiente encuentro en Rodiezmo serás recompensado un par de filas de asientos más alante.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Nov 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Si dejaste de comer carne porque un día te encontraste un filete con gusanos... La fruta y la verdura en cambio es imposible encontrarla con gusanos, ¿verdad?
> 
> Hay que ser tolai para dejar de tomar carne por *ese *motivo.
> 
> ...



Déjate de rollos y cíñete a los precios reales de supermercados reales. A mí las gilipolleces que os inventáis en vuestra mente enajenada me interesan bien poco. Llevamos treinta y una páginas sin que aparezcan esos "precios de Suiza", pero para decir gilipolleces sí habeis tenido tiempo todos.

El hilo debate precios exactos, fechas exactas, precios por kilogramo exactos, en lugares exactos. Tú debates imbecilidades. No hay nada que responderos.


----------



## Demi Grante (5 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Déjate de rollos y cíñete a los precios reales de supermercados reales. A mí las gilipolleces que os inventáis en vuestra mente enajenada me interesan bien poco. Llevamos treinta y una páginas sin que aparezcan esos "precios de Suiza", pero para decir gilipolleces sí habeis tenido tiempo todos.
> 
> El hilo debate precios exactos, fechas exactas, precios por kilogramo exactos, en lugares exactos. Tú debates imbecilidades. No hay nada que responderos.



Ok, mira * cretino, *unos pantallazos de un par de extractos de compras del *Carrefour* realizadas *entre octubre y diciembre de 2019*















Se ven cosillas interesantes como por ejemplo;
Lomos de salmón a menos de 12€/kg
Salmón ahumado a 20€/kg
Boquerones en vinagre a menos de 9€/kg
Yogurt Vitalinea a 1'28
Zanahoria a 0'69€/kg
Leche a 0'56/l
Queso Philadelphia a 1'56€
Pipas peladas a 0'58€ (200 gramos)
Docenas de Huevos L a 1'45€

Bastantes más cosas, pero simplemente te pongo estas que son las que a mí me brillan los ojos cuando las veo.


¿Quieres que te ponga ahora los extractos de mis compras de este año los precios más bajos que he pagado por estos mismos artículos?
Es un proceso engorroso porque tengo que rebuscar entre varios extractos, no merece la pena perder mi tiempo con un tolai como tú, pero a la vez es divertido meter zascazos a los cibervoluntarios socialistas.


Bueno, para dejarlo fácil para el resto de subnormales que defienden lo indefendible. Meteos en la web de Carrefour y ponéis esos artículos y otros tantos de estos tickets y miráis a qué precio están ahora. Sí, ya lo sé, ahora no están de oferta. Ok, metedlos en listas de seguimiento y esperar a que bajen el precio, a que bajen al menos un precio un 20% por encima de lo que costaban hace 3 años.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (5 Nov 2022)

Hace 4 dias las bananas a 1.29 y ahora van a 1.39 en el mismo mes en el mercadona. 
Nos tomas por gilipollas American? 
Crees que no vemos las cosas, dinos la verdad quien te paga a sueldo de quien estas


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Nov 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Ok, mira * cretino, *unos pantallazos de un par de extractos de compras del *Carrefour* realizadas *entre octubre y diciembre de 2019*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1251691
> Ver archivo adjunto 1251695
> ...



Coca Cola, anchoas, berberechos, bombones, boquerones, gambas, palitos de Krissia, barritas de chocolate, patés, almejas, lasañas precocinadas, salmón, yogures de Vitalínea... La clásica compra de alguien que tiene una economía reducida. Alguien que pasa dificultades. Es evidente.

Por cierto: ¿cuánto vale todo eso en Luxemburgo o en Mónaco? Por si quieres responder coherentemente al hilo o seguir diciendo memeces : )




sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> Hace 4 dias las bananas a 1.29 y ahora van a 1.39 en el mismo mes en el mercadona.
> Nos tomas por gilipollas American?
> Crees que no vemos las cosas, dinos la verdad quien te paga a sueldo de quien estas



Qué pelmazos con las bananas. Todos hablando de las bananas. ¿Qué sois? ¿Macacos?

¿Que no veis qué? ¿Las superproducciones de Atresmierda?


----------



## Demi Grante (6 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Coca Cola, anchoas, berberechos, bombones, boquerones, gambas, palitos de Krissia, barritas de chocolate, patés, almejas, lasañas precocinadas, salmón, yogures de Vitalínea... La clásica compra de alguien que tiene una economía reducida. Alguien que pasa dificultades. Es evidente.
> 
> Por cierto: ¿cuánto vale todo eso en Luxemburgo o en Mónaco? Por si quieres responder coherentemente al hilo o seguir diciendo memeces : )
> 
> ...



A ver a ver a ver...¿Pero tú lees las barbaridades que dices antes de enviarlas? Lo primero, yo no he dicho que tenga una economía reducida ya que tengo un buen sueldo, lo cual no exime que cuando compro suelo tirar hacia la oferta y lo barato. Lo segundo, esta es una cesta de la compra para una familia.

¿Crees que estos artículos son de lujo? Cómo he dicho, estos son estos extractos son de compras realizadas entre octubre y *diciembre * de 2019. ¿No te suena diciembre a un mes muy "navideño"? Unos berberechos, surimi, gambas y mayonesa para hacer cocktel de marisco te parecen un exceso?
¿Unas gambas berberechos de lata y unos palos de surimi te parecen un lujo? ¿Acaso eres de los tontolabas que confunde un bogavante (45€/kg), percebes (+100€/kg), carabineros (+80€/kg) y langostas con gambas y palitos de surimi de 9€/kg?
¿Las almejas de *3'55€* también te parecen un gasto inasumible? Joder, pues salen más baratas que un Happy meal del McDonald's, y por lo que tengo entendido el McDonald's no es un restaurante solo al alcance de bolsillos privilegiados como Elon Musk o Jeff Bezos.
Lo de los yogures Vitalinea es un capricho de mi mujer, yo lo que tomo son los yogures naturales del Carrefour (antes a menos de 0'90€, ahora a +1'20€). Lo de que consideres ma lasaña congelada del Carrefour un artículo de lujo debo admitir que me ha sorprendido, no sé si debo de tomarte por un auténtico ignorante o quizá es que seas una persona que vive con menos de 1€ al día cosa que sería la explicación más honrosa a la gilipollez que has dicho.
¿La Coca-Cola también es un artículo de lujo?

En fin. Y respecto al salmón, el salmón ahumado es un producto caro, eso sí que es un *lujo que me permitirás tomar en los preparativos de mesa navideños*. Pero si te fijas en el precio, a 20€/kg está regalado. Y el salmón fresco, es un artículo caro (en 2019 a 12€/kg, ahora es oferta verlo por menos de 18€) pero es un pescado asumible para tomar una vez o 2 por semana para llevar una dieta variada sana y equilibrada.


Por cierto, aquí un extracto de mi última compra, para que compares el precio de la leche, los yogures (x4 Vitalinea y x8 marca Carrefour). Esto viene a ser una compra familiar normal sin lujos.






El solomillo es el pack de 2 del Carrefour que cuesta 3 veces menos que el del Campofrío.
El jamón serrano (que no jamón de bellota ibérico) como verás lo pillo preferiblemente en oferta.
Los cereales muesli marca Carrefour, como curiosidad, debo de decir que es un producto fijo de mi cesta de la compra desde hace años, y debo de destacar que lleva años sin sufrir un aumento en su precio, a diferencia de todos los demás productos que ves en el ticket.

Lo de los conguitos es una recompensa que le doy a los niños cuando... para que engañarnos, la mitad son para mi. Yo desde que era niño llevaba sin consumir ese producto, pero gracias a la campaña progre de boicot a esa marca realizada en 2020 lo conguitos se han convertido en un artículo fijo en mi cesta de la compra ( Piden la retirada de la marca Conguitos por "racista" )


----------



## AmericanSamoa (6 Nov 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> A ver a ver a ver...¿Pero tú lees las barbaridades que dices antes de enviarlas? Lo primero, yo no he dicho que tenga una economía reducida ya que tengo un buen sueldo, lo cual no exime que cuando compro suelo tirar hacia la oferta y lo barato. Lo segundo, esta es una cesta de la compra para una familia.
> 
> ¿Crees que estos artículos son de lujo? Cómo he dicho, estos son estos extractos son de compras realizadas entre octubre y *diciembre * de 2019. ¿No te suena diciembre a un mes muy "navideño"? Unos berberechos, surimi, gambas y mayonesa para hacer cocktel de marisco te parecen un exceso?
> ¿Unas gambas berberechos de lata y unos palos de surimi te parecen un lujo? ¿Acaso eres de los tontolabas que confunde un bogavante (45€/kg), percebes (+100€/kg), carabineros (+80€/kg) y langostas con gambas y palitos de surimi de 9€/kg?
> ...



No te enrolles tanto, que te gusta marear. Qué coñazo es hablar con españoles, joder.

No me cuentes tu vida y responde a la pregunta, que es de lo que va el hilo.


----------



## Demi Grante (6 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No te enrolles tanto, que te gusta marear. Qué coñazo es hablar con españoles, joder.
> 
> No me cuentes tu vida y responde a la pregunta, que es de lo que va el hilo.



Ya la he respondido, mi cesta de la compra se ha encarecido en estos 3 años en torno a un 25%. Hay cosas que han subido un 40%, otras que han subido un 15% y muy pocas cosas que no han variado el precio.
Quien diga que la compra media ha subido tan solo un 10% es un cibervoluntario malo o un simple imbécil que no ha hecho la compra en su vida. Esto ya no es cuestión de percepciones personales, es que te lo dicen hasta los propios sindicatos de rojos pro gubernamentales.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (6 Nov 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Ya la he respondido



¿Viste? Con un español no se puede hablar. Se enrolla, te evade cualquier pregunta, complica lo que es simple...

Precios de Luxemburgo. Qué país de gilipollas.


----------



## Demi Grante (6 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿Viste? Con un español no se puede hablar. Se enrolla, te evade cualquier pregunta, complica lo que es simple...
> 
> Precios de Luxemburgo. Qué país de gilipollas.



Me suda la polla Luxemburgo. Vivo en España y este hilo habla de precios en España.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (6 Nov 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Me suda la polla Luxemburgo. Vivo en España y este hilo habla de precios en España.



El hilo trata de lo que yo escribí y no te leíste, analfabeto subnormal, que sois todos igual de analfabetos subnormales.


----------



## Yoguiyo (8 Nov 2022)

Yoguiyo dijo:


> En Mercadona la leche fresca ha pasado de 0,76 a 0,96€. Y la tortilla de patatas de 1,65 a 2,40. Las bananas de 0,95 a 1,39€.



Actualizamos. La leche fresca en Mercadona a 1,02€ el litro. En una semana ha subido 6 céntimos.


----------



## Karlb (7 Dic 2022)

El Gobierno presentará medidas para contener el precio de los alimentos


El Gobierno está estudiando medidas para contener el precio de los alimentos y las va a presentar antes de que finalice el año, según ha señalado el presidente ...




www.diariojaen.es




Topar topar y topar.


----------



## Venator (7 Dic 2022)

La leche y galletas que compro para mi madre. En menos de dos años:

De 0'58 a 0'98 la leche
De 0'99 a 1'65 las galletas


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Dic 2022)

Yoguiyo dijo:


> Actualizamos. La leche fresca en Mercadona a 1,02€ el litro. En una semana ha subido 6 céntimos.



Curioso entre el de las galletas y tu post de leches en general han subido cosas que ni considero comida.

Las carnes y la verdura han subido algo pero no lo he notado demasiado.

El aove ha subido pero lo veo aun por debajo del precio de algunos años de mala cosecha.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (7 Dic 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Las carnes y la verdura han subido algo pero no lo he notado demasiado.



Pues está @Karlb y sus amigos llenando el hilo de exageraciones diciendo que España ya tiene precios equiparables a los de Mónaco. Y, si no les crees a ellos, eres un provocador : )


----------



## Karlb (7 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Pues está @Karlb y sus amigos llenando el hilo de exageraciones diciendo que España ya tiene precios equiparables a los de Mónaco. Y, si no les crees a ellos, eres un provocador : )



Siempre te pido que cites el mensaje donde yo afirmo eso pero nunca lo haces.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (7 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Siempre te pido que cites el mensaje donde yo afirmo eso pero nunca lo haces.



En la primera página de este hilo están todos tus mensajes. Que no te quieras hacer cargo, no es asunto mío : )

¡A joderse!


----------



## Karlb (7 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> En la primera página de este hilo están todos tus mensajes. Que no te quieras hacer cargo, no es asunto mío : )
> 
> ¡A joderse!



¿Y dónde comparo yo los precios de España con los de Mónaco? Si mintieras menos, se te haría más caso.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Dic 2022)

Decir Mito falso : detector de subnormales.


----------



## Fígaro (7 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Decir Mito falso : detector de subnormales.



Falsear realidades: atributo cuñadil.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (7 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> ¿Y dónde comparo yo los precios de España con los de Mónaco? Si mintieras menos, se te haría más caso.



En la primera página. Tu consuelo es que eres tan mamarracho como el 90% de usuarios que responden. Pero España es así: si la gente supiese leer, no estaría la PSOE gobernando.



Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Decir Mito falso : detector de subnormales.



Ya tuvimos esta conversación anteriormente. Una falsedad y un mito son conceptos completamente diferentes.

Aprende a escribir primero y luego debates sobre semántica, si quieres : )


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Falsear realidades: atributo cuñadil.



Ese no va a la compra, cada vez que voy me gasto 50€ una bolsa reciclable.
Multipilica por 5 compras mensuales mínimo, más extras.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (7 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> cada vez que voy me gasto 50€ una bolsa reciclable.



Que compres en el Sánchez Romero sólo muestra a las claras que eres subnormal profundo, y no es una medida para evaluar el poder adquisitivo de un país en los supermercados : )

Es como si yo me voy a Versace a comprar y me pongo a decir que la ropa en España está carísima.

No eres más cenutrio porque no entrenas para ello.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Que compres en el Sánchez Romero sólo muestra a las claras que eres subnormal profundo, y no es una medida para evaluar el poder adquisitivo de un país en los supermercados : )
> 
> Es como si yo me voy a Versace a comprar y me pongo a decir que la ropa en España está carísima.
> 
> No eres más cenutrio porque no entrenas para ello.



alcampo, SUBNORMAL


----------



## Karlb (7 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> En la primera página. Tu consuelo es que eres tan mamarracho como el 90% de usuarios que responden. Pero España es así: si la gente supiese leer, no estaría la PSOE gobernando.



Repites como un loro pero ni rastro del mensaje que te pido.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (7 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Repites como un loro pero ni rastro del mensaje que te pido.



No te estarás desdiciendo ahora, ¿verdad? Con la matraca que diste con el tema : )

Supongo que tendrás la misma enfermedad mental que @Hippiedeplaya, que dice que en Alcampo le cobran 50€ en una bolsa reciclable.

En este foro la mayoría estais de psiquiatra.


----------



## In brick we trust (7 Dic 2022)

Lo que han dicho antes: 17,7% de subida de precios en 12 meses en los productos alimenticios más básicos ... (sin hablar de gasolina, gas, electricidad...) y aún le parece poco


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No te estarás desdiciendo ahora, ¿verdad? Con la matraca que diste con el tema : )
> 
> Supongo que tendrás la misma enfermedad mental que @Hippiedeplaya, que dice que en Alcampo le cobran 50€ en una bolsa reciclable.
> 
> En este foro la mayoría estais de psiquiatra.



La bolsa llena de comida, el contenido, SUB NOR MAL. 
Es mía la llevo de casa.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (7 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> La bolsa llena de comida, el contenido, SUB NOR MAL.
> Es mía la llevo de casa.



Pues porque eres subnormal profundo. Yo voy siempre a Lidl y salgo con 3 bolsas por 31 euros.

Además: una bolsa reciclable no aguanta 50 euros de compra. Encima eres un mentiroso patológico.



In brick we trust dijo:


> Lo que han dicho antes: 17,7% de subida de precios en 12 meses en los productos alimenticios más básicos ... (sin hablar de gasolina, gas, electricidad...) y aún le parece poco



Me gusta tu comentario.

Tendrías que establecer cuánto es mucho y cuánto es poco, y en base a qué.

Los españoles tienen que aprender a opinar. Siempre es todo sentimiento, propio de progres y retrasados mentales varios.


----------



## Karlb (7 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No te estarás desdiciendo ahora, ¿verdad? Con la matraca que diste con el tema : )
> 
> Supongo que tendrás la misma enfermedad mental que @Hippiedeplaya, que dice que en Alcampo le cobran 50€ en una bolsa reciclable.
> 
> En este foro la mayoría estais de psiquiatra.



Que me cites el mensaje del que me estoy desdiciendo, debe ser la décima vez que te lo pido.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (7 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Que me cites el mensaje del que me estoy desdiciendo, debe ser la décima vez que te lo pido.



Yo llevo 33 páginas esperando a que me demuestres cómo en España los precios de supermercado están a nivel de Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco (que es de lo que trata el hilo). Mala suerte para ti y para mí : )

¿Sigue sin apetecerte "meterte en la app del banco"? : D


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Pues porque eres subnormal profundo. Yo voy siempre a Lidl y salgo con 3 bolsas por 31 euros.
> 
> Además: una bolsa reciclable no aguanta 50 euros de compra. Encima eres un mentiroso patológico.
> 
> ...



Porque tu comes mierda; yo como buena carne, buen pescado y calidad en todo lo que compro.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (7 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Porque tu comes mierda; yo como buena carne, buen pescado y calidad en todo lo que compro.



Claro. Todos comemos muy mal excepto tú, que sólo compras lo mejor (por eso compras EN ALCAMPO y LLEVANDO TU BOLSA RECICLABLE DE CASA). Y, comprando lo más caro, mides la inflación de un país.

Vas a gilipollez por minuto. No puedo seguirte el ritmo.

¿Cuál va a ser la próxima que vas a soltar? Tengo mucha curiosidad.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Claro. Todos comemos muy mal excepto tú, que sólo compras lo mejor (por eso compras EN ALCAMPO y LLEVANDO TU BOLSA RECICLABLE DE CASA). Y, comprando lo más caro, mides la inflación de un país.
> 
> Vas a gilipollez por minuto. No puedo seguirte el ritmo.
> 
> ¿Cuál va a ser la próxima que vas a soltar? Tengo mucha curiosidad.



De hecho es al contrario, lo que más ha sibido ha sido los productos más baratos. 
Así que sí, ha subido mucho la comida, muchísimo.


----------



## In brick we trust (7 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Pues porque eres subnormal profundo. Yo voy siempre a Lidl y salgo con 3 bolsas por 31 euros.
> 
> Además: una bolsa reciclable no aguanta 50 euros de compra. Encima eres un mentiroso patológico.
> 
> ...




Daba por hecho que teníamos una base común, ya veo que no. 
17,7% es un dato, ningún sentimiento. Creo que no era necesario aportar más información, pero pongo abajo la inflación en europa en los últimos 20 años, el pico enorme más alto de la gráfica es justo la mitad de lo que indicas. Sí, eso es mucho.


----------



## Fígaro (7 Dic 2022)

Atención la cazada que le hice el otro día a un cuñado clickbaitero:







Aceite de origen virgen extra 500ml. 5,77 euros


mira que eres tonto, progre de mierda el que he comprado yo es D.O.P variedad picuda Pues ponlo en el puto mensaje si no ¿Cómo quieres que lo sepamos?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AmericanSamoa (7 Dic 2022)

In brick we trust dijo:


> Sí, eso es mucho.



Pues eso: que es un país de sentimientos, progreces y soplapolleces. "Es mucho" es todo el argumento. No hay más. "Es mucho". O "muchísssssssssimo", como dice el mongolo este:



Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> De hecho es al contrario, lo que más ha sibido ha sido los productos más baratos.
> Así que sí, ha subido mucho la comida, muchísimo.



Muchísssssssssssssssimo, Charo.

Pero muchíssssssssssssssssssssssissssssssssssssimo.

Ok, Charo.


----------



## das kind (7 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No te estarás desdiciendo ahora, ¿verdad? Con la matraca que diste con el tema : )
> 
> Supongo que tendrás la misma enfermedad mental que @Hippiedeplaya, que dice que en Alcampo le cobran 50€ en una bolsa reciclable.
> 
> En este foro la mayoría estais de psiquiatra.




Jojojojo!!! Menudo trollaco. Y de pésima calidad, además.

Yo también estoy esperando a que cite aquí el mensaje de @Karlb al que alude, pero me da que no lo va a hacer... porque no existe.

Y, encima, sosteniendo que los precios no han subido. Eres patético.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (7 Dic 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Jojojojo!!! Menudo trollaco. Y de pésima calidad, además.
> 
> Yo también estoy esperando a que cite aquí el mensaje de @Karlb al que alude, pero me da que no lo va a hacer... porque no existe.
> 
> Y, encima, sosteniendo que los precios no han subido. Eres patético.



Os follé a todos. Pero a todos. Uno por uno.

El único que logró intentar "rebatir" algo con datos, salió escaldado. Puso su "subida de precios" y resulta que lo que más había subido era la comida para perros. Ridículo absoluto en su propio PDF.

Imagino que en este foro la mayoría comeis comida para perros. Sólo así se entienden los datos publicados en este hilo : )


----------



## Poseidón (7 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Repites como un loro pero ni rastro del mensaje que te pido.



Metelo al ignore y curate en salud


----------



## AmericanSamoa (7 Dic 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Metelo al ignore y curate en salud



Cómo no: otro que hace lo contrario a lo que dice. Predica con el ejemplo, bocachancla:


----------



## Karlb (7 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Yo llevo 33 páginas esperando a que me demuestres cómo en España los precios de supermercado están a nivel de Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco (que es de lo que trata el hilo). Mala suerte para ti y para mí : )
> 
> ¿Sigue sin apetecerte "meterte en la app del banco"? : D



Por supuesto que no lo haré y menos para discutir con una ameba embustera.


----------



## Karlb (7 Dic 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Metelo al ignore y curate en salud



No no, todavía tiene que demostrarme que yo he hablado de Mónaco y como no puede hacerlo, ahora me sale con Suiza o Luxemburgo. Que tampoco.


----------



## Gothaus (7 Dic 2022)

¿Todavía está insistiendo el imbécil este sobre que lo blanco es negro y lo negro blanco?


----------



## Yoguiyo (7 Dic 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Curioso entre el de las galletas y tu post de leches en general han subido cosas que ni considero comida.
> 
> Las carnes y la verdura han subido algo pero no lo he notado demasiado.
> 
> El aove ha subido pero lo veo aun por debajo del precio de algunos años de mala cosecha.



Bebemos leche en casa, nadie es perfecto.
Igual esta te vale: La levadura fresca de 32 a 50cts. También tengo masa madre pero algunas masas las hago con levadura fresca.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Dic 2022)

Yoguiyo dijo:


> Bebemos leche en casa, nadie es perfecto.
> Igual esta te vale: La levadura fresca de 32 a 50cts. También tengo masa madre pero algunas masas las hago con levadura fresca.



No como pan ni nada que lleve trigo


----------



## das kind (7 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Os follé a todos. Pero a todos. Uno por uno.
> 
> El único que logró intentar "rebatir" algo con datos, salió escaldado. Puso su "subida de precios" y resulta que lo que más había subido era la comida para perros. Ridículo absoluto en su propio PDF.
> 
> Imagino que en este foro la mayoría comeis comida para perros. Sólo así se entienden los datos publicados en este hilo : )



Que sí, que sí, pero... ¿nos podría indicar el post al que alude?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (7 Dic 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Que sí, que sí



De nada.



das kind dijo:


> ¿nos podría indicar el post al que alude?



Ya le contesté:



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Yo llevo 33 páginas esperando a que me demuestres cómo en España los precios de supermercado están a nivel de Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco (que es de lo que trata el hilo). Mala suerte para ti y para mí : )
> 
> ¿Sigue sin apetecerte "meterte en la app del banco"? : D


----------



## das kind (7 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Ya le contesté:



Sólo le falta un pequeño detalle: el post de @Karlb .


----------



## GT5 (8 Dic 2022)

Esto es como el vídeo ese de joan planas donde dice que los alfas ligan muchísimo, usa un fake, pone 12/12 RECHAZOS y chilla que es todo un éxito y 200 enfermos mentales en los comentarios chillan lo mismo rotos de humillación mientras 2 cuerdos les llaman chalados.

Yo ahí veo un +20% en mayoría de productos.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (8 Dic 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Sólo le falta un pequeño detalle: el post de @Karlb .



Correcto. Cuando leas el hilo, me cuentas.



GT5 dijo:


> Esto es como el vídeo ese de joan planas donde dice que los alfas ligan muchísimo, usa un fake, pone 12/12 RECHAZOS y chilla que es todo un éxito y 200 enfermos mentales en los comentarios chillan lo mismo rotos de humillación mientras 2 cuerdos les llaman chalados.



No entiendo nada de ese texto. Dirígete a mí como si hablases español.



GT5 dijo:


> Yo ahí veo un +20% en mayoría de productos.



Ya ves que apenas llega al 20% de media. Precios "de Mónaco".


----------



## das kind (9 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Correcto. Cuando leas el hilo, me cuentas.



Enésimo intento de regate. ¿El post?

No te esfuerces: todos sabemos que acusaste a un forero de decir algo que no dijo y, en vez de reconocerlo, sigues con ello sin demostrarlo (con lo fácil que es, oye).

Pero bueno, tampoco tiene más trascendencia porque ya te vamos conociendo y sabemos de qué palo vas.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (9 Dic 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Enésimo intento de regate. ¿El post?
> 
> No te esfuerces: todos sabemos que acusaste a un forero de decir algo que no dijo y, en vez de reconocerlo, sigues con ello sin demostrarlo (con lo fácil que es, oye).
> 
> Pero bueno, tampoco tiene más trascendencia porque ya te vamos conociendo y sabemos de qué palo vas.



Acusé a la mayoría de usuarios de este hilo de lo que sois: unos analfabetos acomplejados que rabiais como perras cuando meteis la pata hasta el fondo porque teneis la costumbre de responder a los hilos sin leer absolutamente nada.

Ninguno pudo rebatir nada del hilo. Pero nada. Ni una coma. Eso sí: rabiar, rabiasteis bastante : )


----------



## Karlb (27 Dic 2022)

El gobierno quita el IVA al Pan, harinas, la leche , el queso , huevos , yfrutas verduras, hortalizas y legumbres patatas y cereales durante 6 meses


y baja el del aceite y la pasta del 10% al 5% ... Buen camino ... para luchar contra la inflación que mas golpea a los trabajadores ...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Gordoharinas final boss (27 Dic 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No como pan ni nada que lleve trigo



Joder, qué verguenza das gordo repugnante



Te deberian quitar la custorida de tu hijo, ¿ha nacido con la misma genetica de gordo repugnante que tú?


----------



## Kolbe (27 Dic 2022)

El OP pone un Excel donde los precios en el último año han subido un 17,7% y a la vez dice que pretende eliminar el falso mito de la inflacción desbocada.

A ver, una cosa u otra


----------



## jota1971 (27 Dic 2022)

Que es esto una LISTA DE POBRES ???? ni carne ni pescao ni casi productos frescos ¿ Eso comeis vosotros ? ...pufffff por favor... y encima compra Bananas Americanas,,,,que MISERIA por Dios......


----------



## Gordoharinas final boss (27 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...



el sidoso maricon de american samoa ya ha actualizado el precio de los alimentos o sigues escondiendote?


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Dic 2022)

¿Falso mito?

Ejemplos de mi compra, comprando en la misma tienda y mismo producto:
Leche: de 56 cts a 95
Huevos: de 1.29 a 2.15
Aceite oliva: 3.85 a 5 euros o más
Aceite girasol: 99 cts a 2.15 , aunque llegó a costar mucho más.
Patatas, fruta, verduras...uf, el doble o más.

Y así con todo.

Mito. Ya, claro.


----------



## pgongan (27 Dic 2022)

Aumento del gasto anual de mi familia este año respecto al año pasado en supermercado: 18%, es una barbaridad se mire como se mire. Y nadie me lo tiene que contar, yo hago mis cuentas y lo veo. otra cosa es que nos parezca poco o que podría ser peor, lo cual es una majadería de pensamiento porque lo cierto es que si consumo lo mismo, y lo mismo tiene mayor precio, es que alguien me está timando. Y ese timador es el BCE que imprime euros de la nada que hacen que los euros en los que me pagan valgan menos…


----------



## Pepeprisas (27 Dic 2022)

Los precios HAN DOBLADO.

Pobre gente, no se qué va a hacer.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (28 Dic 2022)

Gordoharinas final boss dijo:


> el sidoso maricon de american samoa ya ha actualizado el precio de los alimentos o sigues escondiendote?



¿De cuáles? ¿De los de Suiza? ¿Luxemburgo? ¿Mónaco?

No te puedo pedir que nos pongas pruebas de los precios en esos países porque a los gitanos no os dejan entrar.



시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Falso mito?
> 
> Ejemplos de mi compra, comprando en la misma tienda y mismo producto:
> Leche: de 56 cts a 95
> ...



Seguís algunos hablando desde vuestro sentimiento, sin datos. Pura progresía: el sentimiento frente a la realidad.



pgongan dijo:


> 18%, es una barbaridad se mire como se mire



¿Un 18%? Aquí la mayoría dice que es el doble. ¿Por qué no os poneis de acuerdo?

Y si un 18% es "una barbaridad se mire como se mire", ¿qué sería un aumento del 100%? Este dice que han doblado:



Pepeprisas dijo:


> Los precios HAN DOBLADO.



Lo dicho: cada respuesta en este hilo es más absurda que la anterior. Respuestas de barra de bar. Ningún dato que sostenga la comparativa original a la que aludo.


----------



## aventurero artritico (28 Dic 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Los precios HAN DOBLADO.
> 
> Pobre gente, no se qué va a hacer.



pues adaptarse.........

menuda sociedad de algodón de azucar se ha creado es que es impresionante.

la comida estaba muy barata desde hace años, por eso han doblado precios y la gente sigue comprando casi igual.


----------



## Gordoharinas final boss (28 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Falso mito?
> 
> Ejemplos de mi compra, comprando en la misma tienda y mismo producto:
> Leche: de 56 cts a 95
> ...



El OP tira de cherrypicking para ocultar lo que más ha subido. Tiene cojones a poner el cambio de precio de huevos de corral que no ha subido tanto, y oculta que los huevos básicos han subido más. También omite la leche el puto subnormal

Pone productos algo premium que no han subido tanto, ocultando lo básico que sí ha subido




AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿De cuáles? ¿De los de Suiza? ¿Luxemburgo? ¿Mónaco?
> 
> No te puedo pedir que nos pongas pruebas de los precios en esos países porque a los gitanos no os dejan entrar.
> 
> ...



Sidoso maricón


----------



## Pepeprisas (28 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿De cuáles? ¿De los de Suiza? ¿Luxemburgo? ¿Mónaco?
> 
> No te puedo pedir que nos pongas pruebas de los precios en esos países porque a los gitanos no os dejan entrar.
> 
> ...



Voy al super, lo que antes costaba 1 ahora son 2.
Que más datos quieres?


----------



## pgongan (28 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿De cuáles? ¿De los de Suiza? ¿Luxemburgo? ¿Mónaco?
> 
> No te puedo pedir que nos pongas pruebas de los precios en esos países porque a los gitanos no os dejan entrar.
> 
> ...



Yo he compartido el incremento de precio de la suma de mis compras en supermercado de este año respecto al año pasado. Un 18% es lo que me ha salido. Lo que digan el resto se lo preguntas a ellos. El mío es un dato objetivo, no una impresión.

Y es una burrada porque si tus ingresos no han subido proporcionalmente, significa que tienes un 18% menos de capacidad de compra. ¿Que pasaría si fuese un 100% con el mismo sueldo nominal? Pues directamente vivir en la pobreza.


----------



## Brigit (28 Dic 2022)

La lista sirve y no sirve, porque para poder hacer una comparación exacta tendríamos que saber si has cambiado de marcas y te has pasado a otras más baratas o blancas.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (28 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro hilo apocalíptico en Burbuja diciendo falsedades, como cada día. Ayer, dos hilos en portada usando una fuente falsa que decía que Bolsonaro iba a sacar al ejército. Y cada semana, montones de hilos basados en falsedades.
> 
> Hoy le toca a @Murray's crear su hilo apocalíptico con frases como "_España con esta inflación de precios, ha pasado de tener una cesta de la compra muy asequible con productos muy baratos a tener precios de paises como Suiza, EEUU, Luxemburgo o el supermercado más gourmet de Mónaco_":
> 
> ...




Aquí lo tienes, con pantallazo de tickets de compra en el último mensaje.

- Paquete de spaguettis: antes 0,90 ahora 1,30 *subida 44 %*
- Huevos 1/2 docena: antes 0,99 ahora 1,45 *subida 46 %*
- Sardinas en lata: antes 1,10 ahora 1,60 *subida 45 %*
- Barra de pan rústica: antes 0,55 ahora 0,75* subida 36 %*
- Bananas antes 0,99 ahora 1,39* subida 40 % *por cierto, compro bananas porque los plátanos ya no se pueden comparar. Pretenden robarte 3 euros/kilo por algo que ya traen PODRIDO literalmente ¿No es más facil pornerlo más barato antes de intentar venderlo podrido?
- Tomate frito: antes 1 euro ahora 1,45 *subida 45 % 

La subida del precio de los alimentos, en general supera el 40% *






Enésima subida del precio de los alimentos.


Otra vez han vuelto a subir los precios de los alimentos y ya es al menos la cuarta vez en lo que va de año... En total estimo que han subido un 30-40 % (algunos más, pocos menos) en lo que va de año. Esta mañana he ido a comprar y me encuentro con: - Han subido de nuevo el precio de algunos...




www.burbuja.info





que ganas tenía yo de pillar este hilo, hijo de la grandisima puta....

Descuida que tengo tickets de compra, muuuuuuuchos tickets desde 2019 y vas a quedar bien retratado.

PD: a todo esto, la subida en realidad ha sido en los últimos 11 meses.


----------



## Hanselcat (28 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿De cuáles? ¿De los de Suiza? ¿Luxemburgo? ¿Mónaco?
> 
> No te puedo pedir que nos pongas pruebas de los precios en esos países porque a los gitanos no os dejan entrar.
> 
> ...



Quién te paga por hacer este trabajo sucio de desinformación? Vendido.


----------



## brickworld (28 Dic 2022)

Vaya jodido retrasado el imbecil del Samoa hay quedado bien retratadito como se nota que no ido a la puta compra el señorito o mejor ha ido y ha montado este hilo de coña como buen rojeras que será el gilipollas


----------



## Ballenero37 (28 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Falso mito?
> 
> Ejemplos de mi compra, comprando en la misma tienda y mismo producto:
> Leche: de 56 cts a 95
> ...



Segun el mierda de American Samoa ahora te cuesta menos que en el 2019


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Seguís algunos* hablando desde vuestro sentimiento, sin datos. *Pura progresía: el sentimiento frente a la realidad.



Decir exactamente cuánto han subido los precios de lo que compramos cada semana es hablar "desde el sentimiento"? 
¿Te crees que pago con sentimientos y no con DINERO?

Mira, podría buscar tiquets de compra y demostrarte lo que digo, pero ni me molesto. La subida de precios es tan OBVIA que no tengo nada que demostrar.


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Dic 2022)

Ballenero37 dijo:


> Segun el mierda de American Samoa ahora te cuesta menos que en el 2019



Sí, y según este lerdo , pagamos CON SENTIMIENTOS, no con dinero, no te jode...


----------



## Ballenero37 (28 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Vaya jodido retrasado el imbecil del Samoa hay quedado bien retratadito como se nota que no ido a la puta compra el señorito o mejor ha ido y ha montado este hilo de coña como buen rojeras que será el gilipollas



O va su mami mientras el se toma el colacao o es un rojazo mas rojo que la chiqui montero.


----------



## Persea (28 Dic 2022)

Maricon defendiendo al gobierno que le paga los antirretrovirales haciendo una mierda de tabla con el 1% de los productos que conforman una cesta de la compra.

¿donde estan la carne y el pescado? Ah, que eso es para los ricos nada mas. Pa la plebe los insectos.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (28 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Decir exactamente cuánto han subido los precios de lo que compramos cada semana es hablar "desde el sentimiento"?



Sí.



pgongan dijo:


> Y es una burrada porque si tus ingresos no han subido proporcionalmente, significa que tienes un 18% menos de capacidad de compra. ¿Que pasaría si fuese un 100% con el mismo sueldo nominal? Pues directamente vivir en la pobreza.



Perfecto. Pues en este hilo, casi todos dicen que vives en la pobreza. Discútelo con ellos, que yo voy a por palomitas.


Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> *La subida del precio de los alimentos, en general supera el 40% *



¿No es un 18%? ¿O un 100%? No os poneis de acuerdo ni a la hora de inventar memeces.



Gordoharinas final boss dijo:


> El OP tira de cherrypicking para ocultar lo que más ha subido.



Nadie "oculta" nada, gorda retrasada. Eres igual de subnormal profundo que el 99% de usuarios que responden en este hilo.

No sabeis leer nada. Pero nada. Ni el Pronto.


brickworld dijo:


> Vaya jodido retrasado el imbecil del Samoa hay quedado bien retratadito como se nota que no ido a la puta compra el señorito o mejor ha ido y ha montado este hilo de coña como buen rojeras que será el gilipollas



Vaya. Otro subnormal profundo a quien no le gustan los datos.

Los precios son los que tú quieres que sean, y no los que son. Progresía pura y dura : )


Hanselcat dijo:


> Quién te paga por hacer este trabajo sucio de desinformación? Vendido.



Si eres capaz de señalar dónde hay "desinformación", entonces te responderé.

Eres mongólico, como todos los demás.


----------



## Gordoharinas final boss (28 Dic 2022)

Ballenero37 dijo:


> O va su mami mientras el se toma el colacao o es un rojazo mas rojo que la chiqui montero.



Es animalista y maricón, siempre se pone a defender maricas y derechos de los animalitos.


----------



## grom (28 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> pues adaptarse.........
> 
> menuda sociedad de algodón de azucar se ha creado es que es impresionante.
> 
> la comida estaba muy barata desde hace años, por eso han doblado precios y la gente sigue comprando casi igual.



La adaptacion mas efectiva seria rebanar el cuello a los responsables.

Pero no va a ocurrir, al contrario la poblacion les da carta blanca para que sigan.


----------



## aventurero artritico (28 Dic 2022)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Aquí lo tienes, con pantallazo de tickets de compra en el último mensaje.
> 
> - Paquete de spaguettis: antes 0,90 ahora 1,30 *subida 44 %*
> - Huevos 1/2 docena: antes 0,99 ahora 1,45 *subida 46 %*
> ...



si lo miras desde el covid un 30% en general es posible...un 15% cada año.


----------



## damnit (28 Dic 2022)

Las tarjetas gráficas también han bajado desde 2019. Y los coches. Me lo ha dicho un CM de Ferraz. La inflación son los padres.


----------



## Ballenero37 (29 Dic 2022)

Gordoharinas final boss dijo:


> Es animalista y maricón, siempre se pone a defender maricas y derechos de los animalitos.



Eso no lo se pero que defienda a los responsables de la subida de los precios es de ser un sinverguenza, ojala le termine tmbn a el afectando bastante. Hay gente muy jodida y cobrando un "sueldecito", para que encima venga este subnormal hablando como que no tuviese importancia.


----------



## Hanselcat (29 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> 
> Perfecto. Pues en este hilo, casi todos dicen que vives en la pobreza. Discútelo con ellos, que yo voy a por palomitas.
> ...



Lelo es el que compra sin saber lo que paga, que bien puede ser tu caso por la estupidez que defiendes. 
Y vendido es el que, a sabiendas, promueve mierdas como las tuyas.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (29 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿No es un 18%? ¿O un 100%? No os poneis de acuerdo ni a la hora de inventar memeces.



A ver... yo no me tengo que poner de acuerdo con nadie porque no pertenezco a ningún grupo que me pague (tu por lo que parece si)
Repito: *es un 40% al menos* en los alimentos que yo suelo comprar.

No sé como tienes la vergüenza de contestar siquiera cuando te he mostrado los tickets en






Enésima subida del precio de los alimentos.


Otra vez han vuelto a subir los precios de los alimentos y ya es al menos la cuarta vez en lo que va de año... En total estimo que han subido un 30-40 % (algunos más, pocos menos) en lo que va de año. Esta mañana he ido a comprar y me encuentro con: - Han subido de nuevo el precio de algunos...




www.burbuja.info





¿lo has leído?























. ¿los has visto?





























.Los has visto. ¿te atreves a negarlo habiéndolo visto con tus propios ojos?



aventurero artritico dijo:


> si lo miras desde el covid un 30% en general es posible...un 15% cada año.



No, lo siento pero no es así. Al menos en mi experiencia considero que ha sido en estos últimos 11 meses en tres momentos (o tres subidas). 
De momento esto es lo que puse con tickets que se pueden comparar

- Paquete de spaguettis: antes 0,90 ahora 1,30 *subida 44 %*
- Huevos 1/2 docena: antes 0,99 ahora 1,45 *subida 46 %*
- Sardinas en lata: antes 1,10 ahora 1,60 *subida 45 %*
- Barra de pan rústica: antes 0,55 ahora 0,75* subida 36 %*
- Bananas antes 0,99 ahora 1,39* subida 40 % *por cierto, compro bananas porque los plátanos ya no se pueden comparar. Pretenden robarte 3 euros/kilo por algo que ya traen PODRIDO literalmente ¿No es más facil pornerlo más barato antes de intentar venderlo podrido?
- Tomate frito: antes 1 euro ahora 1,45 *subida 45 % 

La subida del precio de los alimentos, en general supera el 40%*

Hay alimentos de todo tipo.... es genérico. Podría añadir:

Un 50 % ó más de subida en el azucar.
Un 50 % ó más de subida en algunas frutas, de temporada si, pero compradas en el mismo mes del año, teniendo en cuenta que este año ha sido excelente para la fruta.
De la subida de los tomates naturales ya ni hablamos.
Carnes por este orden: pollo, cordero, cerdo y vacuno. De eso no tengo tickets, lo siento.
Varios más que puedo poner, ticket de hace un año o más - ticket actual.


Creo que lo pondré, aunque no merece la pena.... aquí alguien abre un hilo hablando de lo que ha subido el kefir y tienes 50 páginas de comentarios. Yo puedo poner una "cesta de la compra" (de los productos que yo compro) y nadie le da importancia.

De ese 50% de subida, Pedro Antonio Nerón Sanchez se queda con su correspondiente 21% IVA por producto.
Si antes un producto costaba 1 Euro, se quedaba con 0,21 Euros. Ahora por ese mismo producto que ha incrementado el precio se queda con 0,30 Euros. Y así con todo.... hasta que llega época de elecciones y decide bajar el IVA de algún producto.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Dic 2022)

Cuando te digan una inflación del 5% en realidad es un 50%


----------



## mmm (29 Dic 2022)

Leche de 55 cts a 95cts

Se les ha "olvidado" incluirla


----------

